# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Τί μας άγχωσε/στεναχώρησε σήμερα...

## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλησπέρα σας!

Άνοιξα αυτό το τόπικ, ώστε να μοιραζόμαστε με τους συμφορουμίτες μας τί μας άγχωσε ή τί μας στεναχώρησε σήμερα,
να παίρνουμε κουράγιο ο ένας απ' τον άλλον,
και να μην καταφεύγουμε σε υπερφαγικά.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Και ξεκινώντας,
αναφέρω ότι σήμερα αγχώθηκα πολύ γιατί ένας γατούλης της αυλής (που είναι πολύ καλούλης και τον ταίζω πού και πού),
έπεσε σε ασβέστη και ήταν γεμάτος ξεραμένο ασβέστη.

Τον πήρα, τον έπλυνα με ζεστό νερό και τον στέγνωσα.

Μετά μπήκα στο ίντερνετ και διάβασα ότι δεν κάνει να πλένουμε το γατάκι μας αν έχει πέσει σε ασβέστη, γιατί ο ασβέστης γίνεται πιο καυστικός και μπορεί να πάθει έγκαυμα χειρότερο το γατάκι.
Ένιωσα απίστευτες ενοχές.

Διάβασα στο ίντερνετ ότι πρέπει να του βάλουμε γάλα.
Πήγα στο σούπερ και αγόρασα γάλα (μιας και στο σπίτι δεν έχω, αφού δεν πίνω ποτέ).
Τον πέρασα με γάλα μ' ένα πανάκι.

Επίσης του ψαλίδισα τις τουφίτσες που είχε κολλήσει για τα καλά ο ασβέστης και δεν έφευγε.

Τον έβαλα σ' ένα δωμάτιο του σπιτιού, και άναψα δίπλα του μια σόμπα. Τώρα φαίνεται καλά, κοιμάται και απολαμβάνει τη ζέστη απ' τη σόμπα. Του έβαλα και να φάει και έφαγε.

Όλη μέρα παιδεύτηκα με τον γατούλη και ένιωθα πολλές ενοχές που τον έκανα μπάνιο με νερό ενώ δεν έκανε.
(Πάντα λέω να μην νιώθουμε ενοχές, αλλά αυτήν την φορά δεν μπόρεσα να μην νιώσω, γιατί φοβήθηκα ότι έκανα κακό σε ένα μικρό πλασματάκι.)

Πφ!

Και σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη φορά στους τόσους μήνες διατροφής, που έφτασα στο σημείο να πονέσει η κοιλιά μου από την πείνα.
Και αυτό έγινε επειδή ασχολούμουν όλη μέρα με τον γατούλη και είχα πολλές ώρες να φάω κάτι.
Τώρα έφαγα 2 πορτοκάλια και χόρτασα καλά.
Δεν νομίζω να κάνω υπερφαγικό.

Μπορεί να ακούγεται κάπως το ότι αγχώθηκα και στεναχωρήθηκα τόσο με έναν γατούλη,
όμως τα ζωάκια τ' αγαπάω πάρα πολύ και δεν αντέχω να βλέπω να υποφέρουνε.

----------


## rain_ed

Ματζουράνα μου λυπάμαι πολύ που στενοχωρήθηκες γι'αυτό, αλλά σιγά δεν ήταν και τίποτα, τέλος καλό όλα καλά! Εμένα κάθε μέρα μου συμβαίνει κάτι που μου χαλάει τη διάθεση, σήμερα ήταν ότι έκανε πολύ κρύο και επίσης δεν βγήκα έξω, όχι επειδή έκανε κρύο αλλά για άλλο λόγοο.  :Frown:  Και στενοχωρήθηκα λιγάκι. Και έκανα και υπερφαγικό. Κατα τ'άλλα καλά, έκατσα σπίτι, είδα τηλεόραση, ήσυχα.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλησπέρα σας!




> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Αλανιάρης γάτος...
> Πολύωρη ενασχόληση μαζί του με σωματική επαφή...
> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο internet και για το τοξόπλασμα.
> Δεν το γράφω για να σε αποθαρρύνω αλλά για να προσέχεις.


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου!
Όσο για το τοξόπλασμα, το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα.
Επικίνδυνο είναι μόνο άμα κολλήσουμε κατά την περίοδο της εγκυμοσύνης. Αν κολλήσουμε νωρίτερα, όλα οκ, γιατί θα 'χουμε αντισώματα και δεν θα κινδυνέψουμε στην εγκυμοσύνη.
Είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να κολλήσουμε τοξόπλασμα από μη καλά πλυμένα λαχανικά (πχ σ' ένα εστιατόριο) παρά από γάτα.
Και για να κολλήσουμε τοξόπλασμα από γάτα, θα πρέπει να 'ρθουμε σ' επαφή με τα κακάκια της! :smilegrin: Και κάτι τέτοιο δεν σκοπεύω να το κάνω!
Όμως γενικά όντως πρέπει να προσέχουμε για άλλα που μπορεί να μας κολλήσει ένα αδέσποτο ζωάκι (πχ μήκυτες), γι' αυτό και όποτε χαϊδεύω τον γατούλη αυτόν, πάντα πλένω καλά τα χέρια μου μετά.




> _Originally posted by rain_
> Ματζουράνα μου λυπάμαι πολύ που στενοχωρήθηκες γι'αυτό, αλλά σιγά δεν ήταν και τίποτα, τέλος καλό όλα καλά! Εμένα κάθε μέρα μου συμβαίνει κάτι που μου χαλάει τη διάθεση, σήμερα ήταν ότι έκανε πολύ κρύο και επίσης δεν βγήκα έξω, όχι επειδή έκανε κρύο αλλά για άλλο λόγοο.  Και στενοχωρήθηκα λιγάκι. Και έκανα και υπερφαγικό. Κατα τ'άλλα καλά, έκατσα σπίτι, είδα τηλεόραση, ήσυχα.


Κάνει όντως πολύ κρύο αυτές τις μέρες γ@μώτο!
Αν δεν θες να πεις τί σε στεναχώρησε, δεκτόν, όμως να ξέρεις ότι άμα μοιραζόμαστε τα θέματά μας, μπορούμε να πάρουμε δύναμη από τους άλλους!
Όσο για το υπερφαγικό, ξέχασέ το! Πάει, πέρασε!
Σημασία έχει τί θα κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα!

----------


## marulenia

Ω γλυκούλα Μάντζι.. Πού να ξερες καημένη μου για τον ασβέστη.. Εσύ έκανες ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσες και πριν που δεν ήξερες και μετά.. Ήταν πολύ τυχερό γατάκι που βρέθηκες στο δρόμο του...

Εγώ στεναχωρέθηκα γενικά αυτές τις μέρες γιατί είδα μετά απο καιρό μια φίλη μου που ειχα να δω καιρό και ένιωσα ότι η σχέση μας έχει φθίνει... Και δεν μπορώ να το αποδεχτω.. Κατανοώ ότι υπάρχει απόσταση, παντρευτηκα και δεν είμαι τόσο διαθεσιμη όσο παλιά, αλλά ήταν και είναι από τις πιο σημαντικές μου φιλίες και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι θα σβήσει... Και δε θέλω να το συζητησω μαζί της.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Εγώ στεναχωρέθηκα γενικά αυτές τις μέρες γιατί είδα μετά απο καιρό μια φίλη μου που ειχα να δω καιρό και ένιωσα ότι η σχέση μας έχει φθίνει... Και δεν μπορώ να το αποδεχτω.. Κατανοώ ότι υπάρχει απόσταση, παντρευτηκα και δεν είμαι τόσο διαθεσιμη όσο παλιά, αλλά ήταν και είναι από τις πιο σημαντικές μου φιλίες και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι θα σβήσει... Και δε θέλω να το συζητησω μαζί της.


Σε καταλαβαίνω.
Όμως το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλεις να το συζητήσεις μαζί της,
δείχνει ότι ίσως η φιλία σας δεν ήταν (ή δεν είναι πια) τόσο σημαντική...
Σκέψου ότι όλα γίνονται στην ζωή για το απώτερο καλό μας.
Οπότε ίσως να είναι καλό το ότι απομακρύνεστε με αυτήν την κοπέλα. Το γιατί, πιθανόν να το μάθεις αργότερα.

----------


## rain_ed

> Κάνει όντως πολύ κρύο αυτές τις μέρες γ@μώτο!
> Αν δεν θες να πεις τί σε στεναχώρησε, δεκτόν, όμως να ξέρεις ότι άμα μοιραζόμαστε τα θέματά μας, μπορούμε να πάρουμε δύναμη από τους άλλους!
> Όσο για το υπερφαγικό, ξέχασέ το! Πάει, πέρασε!
> Σημασία έχει τί θα κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα!


Με στενοχώρησε το γεγονός ότι έκανε κρύο και είχα ξεπαγιάσει, το ότι δεν βγήκα και το ότι έκανα υπερφαγικό! Ο λόγος που δεν βγήκα ήταν γιατί ήθελα να βγω νωρίτερα και δεν μπορούσε ο φίλος που θα βγαίναμε τότε και μετά που μπορούσε βαριόμουν εγώ. Αυτό που συνέχεια με θλίβει είναι η μοναξιά, το ότι δεν έχω πολλούς φίλους στην πόλη μου, μόνο έναν, και το ότι δεν έχω αγόρι. Και έτσι ξεσπάω στο φαί.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Rain μου, έχεις εξαντλήσει κάθε προσπάθεια να βρεις φίλους;
Στο μέρος που μένεις, δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου πολιτιστικές δραστηριότητες; Σύλλογοι πχ ορειβατικοί κλπ; Κάποιες εθελοντικές ομάδες; Σε αυτά μπορείς να γνωρίσεις κόσμο!

Όσο για το αγόρι, οι περισσότερες κοπέλες που ξέρω στην ίδια φάση είναι... Δεν βρίσκουν κανέναν, γιατί πια οι άντρες το παίζουν πολύ δύσκολοι! :smilegrin:

----------


## rain_ed

Ματζουράνα σόρυ που άργησα να σου απαντήσω, αλλά έλειπα εκτός πόλης. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά μέρη που μπορείς να κάνεις φίλους. Υπάρχουν σύλλογοι αλλά εγώ έχω κατάθλιψη και έτσι δεν νιώθω έτοιμη να γραφτώ. Προς το παρόν λέω να γραφτώ γυμναστήριο. Όσο για τους άντρες, δίκιο έχεις!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

σήμερα στεναχωρήθηκα που θύμωσα με την μαμά μου επειδή είναι πολύ αργοκίνητο καράβι κ την στεναχώρησα χωρίς λόγο. κ χθες θύμωσα με μια φίλη μου που μου είπε οτι πρέπει να χάσω 2-3 κιλάκια. νομίζω οτι δεν το είπε για καλό μου αλλά ούτε κ για κακό μου. απλά για να πει κάτι κ εκνευρίζομαι με κάτι τέτοια. 

τέλειο τόπικ by the way.

----------


## marulenia

Απο προχθές είμαι κρυωμένη με πυρετό και δεν μπορώ να κάνω πολλά πολλά και με έπιασε το παράπονο. Θυμήθηκα όλες τις φιλίες που δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω, τις δουλειές που δεν τα καταφέρνω, τις τζάμπα σπουδές, την καριέρα που δεν έκανα, την περιόδο μου που πάλι άργησε, τα κιλά μου, τις ώρες που κάθομαι στο πισι αντιπαραγωγικά, άνοιξα και το fb και είδα όσους πήγαν βόλτα χωρίς εμένα και με επιασε μεγαλύτερο παράπονο.. 

συμφωνώ για την τελειότητα του τοπικ

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> κ χθες θύμωσα με μια φίλη μου που μου είπε οτι πρέπει να χάσω 2-3 κιλάκια. νομίζω οτι δεν το είπε για καλό μου αλλά ούτε κ για κακό μου. απλά για να πει κάτι κ εκνευρίζομαι με κάτι τέτοια.


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!
Και μένα μ' εκνευρίζουν αυτές οι χοντράδες,
και έχω ακούσει αρκετές, κυρίως από συγγενείς και οικογενειακούς γνωστούς...

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Απο προχθές είμαι κρυωμένη με πυρετό και δεν μπορώ να κάνω πολλά πολλά και με έπιασε το παράπονο. Θυμήθηκα όλες τις φιλίες που δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω, τις δουλειές που δεν τα καταφέρνω, τις τζάμπα σπουδές, την καριέρα που δεν έκανα, την περιόδο μου που πάλι άργησε, τα κιλά μου, τις ώρες που κάθομαι στο πισι αντιπαραγωγικά, άνοιξα και το fb και είδα όσους πήγαν βόλτα χωρίς εμένα και με επιασε μεγαλύτερο παράπονο..


Μην σε πιάνει το παράπονο!
Οι φιλίες που δεν κρατάνε σημαίνει ότι δεν αξίζουν, οπότε καλά κάνουν και τελειώνουν! Άσε χώρο να έρθουν φιλίες που ν' αξίζουν!

Για τις δουλειές σκέψου ότι όλος ο κόσμος είναι στην ίδια φάση...

Οι σπουδές ποτέ δεν είναι "τσάμπα"!! Είναι σημαντικό κομμάτι της πνευματικής μας καλλιέργειας και να μην το υποτιμάς ποτέ!

Όσο για την περίοδο... θές ν' ανταλλάξουμε; Εγώ έχω συνέχεια αυτόν τον καιρό και δεν ξέρω πού οφείλεται. Από βδομάδα που θα 'χω χρήματα θα πάω σε γυναικολόγο...

Όσο για το fb, να ξέρεις ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι λένε ψέμματα για να "δειχθούν", και επίσης αυτό που στο fb παρουσιάζεται ως "η τέλεια έξοδος", το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι μια πολύ βαρετή βολτίτσα της ρουτίνας... Μην τα ζηλεύεις αυτά...

----------


## katerina_b

Να πω κι εγώ τι με στεναχώρησε το Σάββατο και τώρα που έφυγε η στενοχώρια, έμεινε ο θυμός. Η πεθερά μου!!!!!!!!
Έλεος μ'αυτήν την γυναίκα. ονειρευόταν πάντα ένα μοντέλο για νύφη και το ξέρω αυτό πολύ καλά και της προέκυψε η παχουλοκομψή και δεν μπορεί να το χωνέψει όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν. 
Και τώρα, ύστερα από απώλεια 27 κιλών, έρχεται και μου λέει ότι δεν μου έχει φανεί καθόλου παρά μόνο λιγάκι στο πρόσωπο. Τέτοια συμπαράσταση! Στην αρχή στενοχωρήθηκα, πίστεψα ότι οι κόποι μου πάνε στράφι. Μετά ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά και πήρα τα πάνω μου. 
Είμαι τσαντισμένη μαζί της, όχι επειδή δεν μου συμπαραστέκεται, αλλά επειδή δεν μπορεί να με αποδεχτεί και κάνει ότι μπορεί για να μου το δείξει. Ο άντρας μου λέει ότι μόνο αν με δει κόκαλο θα ευχαριστηθεί η μάνα του κι ότι είναι τρελή η γυναίκα. Σκασίλα μου τι είναι. Εμένα μπορεί να με αφήσει ήσυχη επιτέλους? Άκουγα ότι άκουγα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια για τα κιλά μου, τώρα θέλω να βγάλει το σκασμό. Είμαι αρκετά δυνατή τώρα πια και αγαπάω πολύ τον εαυτό μου για να συνεχίσω να την ανέχομαι.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, μυρίζει μπαρούτι. Βάλτε κράνη και ετοιμαστείτε για το μεγάλο μπαμ!
(Τα είπα και ξεθύμανα. Όντως, πολύ καλό το τόπικ :Big Grin: )

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

πφφ μαρουλένια το φεισμπουκ είναι μούφα. μια χρυσοσκονη κ τίποτα άλλο

το δοκίμασα κ αυτό να μου φεύγουν τα απωθημένα σιγά σιγά.ήμουν σε φάση που είχα φάει πολύ κλεισούρα όλο το χειμώνα, δν είχα ξοδέψει φράγκο επειδή δν έβγαινα έξω ούτε για καφέ κ με έπιασε να το ρίξω έξω.
έχει λίγο καιρό που πήγα ταξίδι με μια παρέα τελείως ψωνισμένων ανθρώπων τουλάχιστον για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα, μιας κ αυτοί ζούνε έξω, έχουν άλλους μισθούς , βγάζουν άλλα γούστα, όλο εκδρομές, γκαλά ,ρούχα και πάρτυ. 

ποπο τι ψέμα.
έζησα ένα σκ γεμάτο υστερία. άλλη γκρίνιαζε που την κερατώνει ο άνδρας της, άλλη που δεν έχει φίλες, άλλη οτι θα μείνει γεροντοκόρη, άλλη κεράτωνε τον άνδρα της. χαμός. θαψίματα κ μεταξύ τους , μονίμως σουρωμένες κτλ κτλ.
αλλά σταματούσαν το ντράμα κάθε τρεις κ λίγο κ βγάζανε φωτο άψογες,ναναι καλά το ινσταγκραμ,μιλάμε όλα τα κάνει να φαίνονται παραδεισένια.κ ανα μία ώρα σταματούσαν το οτιδήποτε κάνανε για να κάνουν τσεκ ιν.

μεγάλη υπόθεση να ξες να διαφημίζεσαι και να πουλάς τον εαυτό σου. αν αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο.

έχασα χρόνο και λεφτά αλλά κέρδισα μια φώτο στο φεισμπουκ που ανάβασε το κοινωνικό που στάτους (σε κάτι ξεχασμένους καμένους συμμαθητές) ως παρατρεχάμενη. αλλά κατάλαβα οτι δεν μου πάνε όλα αυτά. η χρυσόσκονη μου προκαλεί αλλεργία. ότι δείχνουν στο φειςμπουκ απέχει παρασάγγης από την πραγματικότητα

----------


## marulenia

> _Originally posted by katerina_b_
> Και τώρα, ύστερα από απώλεια 27 κιλών, έρχεται και μου λέει ότι δεν μου έχει φανεί καθόλου παρά μόνο λιγάκι στο πρόσωπο.


Έχασες από πάνω σου ένα εξάχρονο παιδάκι και σου είπε τέτοιο πράγμα; Άκομψο το λιγότερο... Όπως επίσης κι η φίλη της ΣουΣΟυ. Η άποψη μου είναι πια, πως μόνο ο γιατρός σου νομίζω μπορεί να έχει λόγο για την αύξηση ή τη μείωση του σωματικού βάρους κάποιου και άνθρωποι πολλοί κοντινοί που γνωρίζουν όμως τον αγώνα σου και την ψυχολογική σου κατάσταση.

Ω ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, μωρέ το μπούκωμα και η κλεισούρα με έκανε λίγο ντράμα κουίν.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

katerina τώρα είδα το ποστ σου μάλλον τα γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα! ουφ, τι χαζή η πεθερά σου. δν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορούν ναι είναι κάποιοι αυστηροί ,δίχως ίχνος ευαισθησίας κ καλοσύνης κ κατανόησης. .

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Katerina_b καλησπέρα!

Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να μας αποδέχονται όλοι οι άνθρωποι (αυτό είναι κάτι που προσωπικά, δεν μπορώ ακόμα να το χωνέψω, αλλά το παλεύω!!).
Ειδικά η αθάνατη ελληνίδα πεθερά!!
Που της έκλεψες τον γιόκα της!!
Είναι άπειρες οι νύφες που είναι στην δική σου θέση (και πολλές σε πολύ χειρότερη από τη δική σου!).

Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι αρχικά ν' απομακρυνθείς όσο γίνεται περισσότερο από αυτήν...
Έπειτα να βγάλεις τα νεύρα σου και τον θυμό σου στην ίδια.
Δηλαδή, την ώρα που σου λέει την μ@λ@κία (συγνώμη κιόλας για την λέξη, αλλά μόνο αυτή ταίριαζε! :smilegrin: ),
να της απαντάς κανονικότατα όπως ακριβώς θες, ώστε να σου φύγουν όλα τα νεύρα σου!
Και τέλος, να αναισθητοποιηθείς! Να καταφέρεις, ό,τι και να σου λέει, απλά να μην σε ακουμπάει!! (δύσκολο πολύ, αλλά κάποιοι το έχουν καταφέρει και πρέπει να το καταφέρουμε κι εμείς!).

----------


## katerina_b

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. 
Θεωρητικά όλα αυτά είναι σωστά και συμφωνώ μαζί σας απόλυτα. Στην εφαρμογή τους έχω λίγο πρόβλημα. Κάθε φορά λέω ότι δεν θα ξαναεπιτρέψω να με επηρεάσουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές και ότι θα απαντάω με τον ανάλογο τρόπο, και κάθε φορά δίνω τόπο στην οργή (και φυσικά μου γυρνάει μπούμεραγκ όλο αυτό). 
Αλλά, όπως σας είπα, ετοιμάζω το μεγάλο μπαμ, δεν πάει άλλο. Και τότε θα με "αγαπήσουν" όλοι, είμαι σίγουρη...:flaming:

----------


## marulenia

Είναι γνωστό ότι είμαι κατα 25 κιλά βαρύτερη από το λεγόμενο φυσιολογικό βάρος.. Με την αδερφή μου μοιάζω πάρα πολύ, αλλά μας χωρίζουν αυτά τα 25 κιλα. Ε με ενοχλεί που λενε ότι δεν εχουμε καμμία σχέση κι οτι δε μοιάζουμε καθόλου και όταν χαιρετάν εκείνη λενε καλώς το φιγουρίνι κι εμένα μετα με κοιταν με οικτο. 

Τη λατρεύω την αδερφη μου κι εκείνη εμένα, ο διαχωρισμός και η αντίδραση του κόσμου με ενοχλούν... Είε είναι από ανθρώπους που πρωτογνωρίζω είτε είναι απο οικείους...

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Είναι γνωστό ότι είμαι κατα 25 κιλά βαρύτερη από το λεγόμενο φυσιολογικό βάρος.. Με την αδερφή μου μοιάζω πάρα πολύ, αλλά μας χωρίζουν αυτά τα 25 κιλα. Ε με ενοχλεί που λενε ότι δεν εχουμε καμμία σχέση κι οτι δε μοιάζουμε καθόλου και όταν χαιρετάν εκείνη λενε καλώς το φιγουρίνι κι εμένα μετα με κοιταν με οικτο. 
> 
> Τη λατρεύω την αδερφη μου κι εκείνη εμένα, ο διαχωρισμός και η αντίδραση του κόσμου με ενοχλούν... Είε είναι από ανθρώπους που πρωτογνωρίζω είτε είναι απο οικείους...


Μεγάλη βλακεία δέρνει τον κόσμο που κάνει τέτοιους διαχωρισμούς...

Και εγώ έχω βιώσει παρόμοιες αντιδράσεις...
Η αναισθησία είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα.
Αλλά κανένας δεν μας έχει πει πώς θα την αποκτήσουμε!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μαρουλενια κρίνοντας από δικά μου ανάλογα περιστατικά να κάνω λίγο τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου
μήπως δεν φταίνε τα 25 κιλά εξολοκλήρου αλλά το οτι η αδερφή σου περιποιείται περισσότερο τον εαυτό της, έχει καλύτερη διάθεση κ μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση?

το ίδιο μου συμβαίνει κ μένα με την κουμπάρα μου. είναι ψηλή κ λεπτή κ έχει στρογγυλό πρόσωπο. εγώ δεν έχω στρογγυλό αλλά τώρα που πάχυνα κ είμαι μονίμως πρησμένη όλοι μας λένε οτι μοιάζουμε.

να φανταστείτε με πολύ μεγαλύτερη διάθεση πήγα για ψώνια μαζί της να βρούμε τι θα φορέσει, όπως κ με τον φιουτουρ χασπαντ του μπι, παρά για να βρω εγώ νυφικό.
φαντάσου να με παντρεύει κ να είναι μες την τουαλέτα της κορμάρα κεγώ από μπροστά με τις μπρατσάρες μου κ την αυτοπεποίθηση στα τάρταρα. αχ τι θα κάνω με αυτές τις συγκρίσεις!

θα μου πείτε εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται ,έχει προβλήματα κ εσύ μας πρίζεις για γάμους κ λοιπά , αλλά παιδιά σας το λέω, η περίοδος προετοιμασίας του γάμου είναι μια μικρογραφία της ζωής. κοινώς διαπιστώνεις για πολλοστή φορά ποιοι είναι οι φίλοι σου,κ οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι που σαγαπάνε, πια είναι τα ελαττώματα κ τα προτερήματά σου, ποιες είναι οι ηγετικές σου ικανότητες, τι σε δένει με τον άνθρωπό σου κ τι σε χωρίζει, πως αντιδράς σε απροσδόκητα γεγονότα, κ τέλος οτι όταν κάνεις σχέδια τα βλέπει ο Θεός κ γελά.

----------


## marulenia

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> μαρουλενια κρίνοντας από δικά μου ανάλογα περιστατικά να κάνω λίγο τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου
> μήπως δεν φταίνε τα 25 κιλά εξολοκλήρου αλλά το οτι η αδερφή σου περιποιείται περισσότερο τον εαυτό της, έχει καλύτερη διάθεση κ μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση?


Ναι ισχύει αυτό που λές. Εμένα ας πούμε η μάνα μου με κοροιδεύει για τη θηλυκότητα που δε βρήκα ποτέ μου. (btw κι αυτό με στεναχωρεί και με αγχωνει)

Όσο για το νυφικό να ήξερες πώς σε νιώθω. Κι αυτό που λες για τη μικρογραφία της ζωής μεγάλη αλήθεια... Πολλές φορές αναρωτιόμουν γιατί τόσο νταβαντούρι βρε αδερφέ; Κι όμως αυτό το νταβαντούρι σε φέρνει αντιμέτωπο με όλα... 

Με τι συγκρίσεις με λες καρντάσι τι θα κάνουμε; Δηλητήριο στη ζωή μου οι συγκρίσεις... Να και το προηγούμενο ποστ τώρα που το σκέφτομαι από μια σύγκριση ξεκίνησε... Και με τη φίλη μου που πικράθηκα πάλι από σύγκριση ξεκίνησα.. Όφου...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μαρουλένια τα πάντα είναι θέμα μάρκετινγκ.
τώρα θα μου πεις το να μεγαλώνεις ένα παιδί δεν είναι μάρκετινγ και ούτε κ τα παιδιά είναι κραγιόν,όλα είναι χαρισματικά, αλλά έχω μια θεωρία.

σκέψου ένα προιόν που έχει τρία καλά χαρακτηριστικά κ αυτά μόνο, κ ένα το οποίο ξεφεύγει από το καθιερωμένο ,είναι πολύπλοκο κτλ κτλ
ποιο αναδεικνύεις με λιγότερη προσπάθεια στο μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων του?. γνώμη μου το πρώτο.

γιαυτό έχουν μπερδευτεί κ οι γονείς μας με εμάς αλλά κ εμείς με τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό.
γιατί ξεφεύγουμε από το συνηθισμένο κ θέλουμε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή για να αναδειχθούν τα ταλέντα μας κ να μην χαντακωθούν.

βαρέθηκα να ακούω κριτική ,θέλω να ακούσω μπράβο και για απλά πράγματα συνηθισμένα. θέλω να ακούσω πόσο καλή είμαι κ πόσο όμορφη κ πόσο ταλαντούχα. βαρέθηκα το χαντάκωμα.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Κορίτσια καλησπέρα!!

Αχ αυτές οι συγκρίσεις!!
Πάει μόνο του το μυαλό σ' αυτές... τί καταστροφικό που είναι αυτό!

Όποτε πάει το δικό μου, προσπαθώ να φέρω στο νου μου το ποίημα "Αυτο-απόρριψη"
...και σχεδόν πάντα μετά σταματώ τις καταστροφικές συγκρίσεις και αισθάνομαι όμορφα με μένα!

Καλό είναι να το διαβάζουμε πού και πού αυτό το ποίημα,
μέχρι να το εμπεδώσουμε!!

----------


## marulenia

Αχ αυτές οι συγκρίσεις ξαναπέστο Μάντζι... Βάλε μας σε πρόγραμμα γιατί άντε δεν μπορώ να σκάω κάθε λίγο!!
Ανα δώδεκα ώρες σαν αντιβίωση το ποιηματάκι και μετά στο καπάκι θα λέμε και ένα "Θα είμαι φρέζια όσο μπορώ καλύτερα" τρεις φορές και πού θα πάει, θα το μάθουμε.. Ακούς Σουσού;;;

Και για να είμαι ον τοπικ: Σήμερα στεναχωρέθηκα γιατι κράσαρε ο υπολογιστής μου και τον χρειάζομαι για μια παρτ ταιμ δουλειά που κάνω και για να μιλάω στο φόρουμ της καρδιάς μας... Και αύριο δε θα προλάβω να τον πάω για σερβις... Κρατήστέ το μου ζεστό, θα κάνω λίγο τράκα ίντερνετ από τον άντρα μου να σας κάνω κανένα τζα...

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Και για να είμαι ον τοπικ: Σήμερα στεναχωρέθηκα γιατι κράσαρε ο υπολογιστής μου και τον χρειάζομαι για μια παρτ ταιμ δουλειά που κάνω και για να μιλάω στο φόρουμ της καρδιάς μας... Και αύριο δε θα προλάβω να τον πάω για σερβις... Κρατήστέ το μου ζεστό, θα κάνω λίγο τράκα ίντερνετ από τον άντρα μου να σας κάνω κανένα τζα...


Περαστικά στον υπολογιστή σου!
Σε θέλουμε δίπλα μας!!
Θα μαζέψουμε υπογραφές να σου παραχωρήσει εξ ολοκλήρου ο άντρας σου τον υπολογιστή του μέχρι να φτιαχτεί ο δικός σου! :smilegrin:

----------


## katerina_b

[quote]_Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
μαρουλένια τα πάντα είναι θέμα μάρκετινγκ.


Τα πάντα είναι θέμα μάρκετιγκ. Σωστό, πολύ σωστό. Ε, ας μάθουμε κι εμείς να "πουλάμε" αλλιώς τους εαυτούς μας. Να πιστέψουμε λίγο σε μας και να μας δούμε λίγο πιο όμορφους. Και να είσαστε σίγουροι ότι όλοι θα δούνε τα προσόντα μας, την ομορφιά μας, τα ταλέντα μας.
(Δεν θα μάθω ποτέ να κάνω σωστό quote)

----------


## marulenia

Σήμερα με στεναχώρησαν δυο κοριτσάκια που κρατούσα παλιά και τώρα είναι έφηβες και ήρθαν να με "ψαρεψουν" για να μαθουν αν είμαι εγκυος.. Σε φάση, άλλαξε το πρόσωπο σου και η κοιλιτσα σου ειναι στρογγυλη, και τι δεν περιμενετε νινάκι; Και γιατι μας λέτε ψέμα... Ουφ... Και σα να ήτα βαλτοί διάφοροι σήμερα με ρωτούσαν, και μου λέγαν για βαφτίσεις και εγγονια και μωρά, ακόμα κι ο αντρας μου  :Frown:  

κι εγώ να σκέφτομαι πως η αδυναμία μου να ελέγξω το βάρος μου θα μου στερήσει τη χαρά να αποκτήσω ενα παιδάκι...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

δν θα σου στερήσει τίποτα!μια χαρά θα κάνεις παιδάκια! προφανώς με τον άνδρα σου είστε κ φαίνεστε ένα ευτυχισμένο ζευγάρι κ όλοι έχουν αυξημένες προσδοκίες! εσύ δν χρειάζεται όμως να έχεις. ούτε να σκας. Αν είναι νά'ρθει θε να'ρθεί αλλιώς ας προσπεράσει,δεν ωφελεί να καρτεράς όρθιος στην πόρτα του σπιτιού που λέει κ η Πολυδούρη.

----------


## rain_ed

Σήμερα έσκασα γιατί με πήρε η αδερφή μου πίσω που την πήρα να της πω που είναι να βρεθούμε και μαζί με την ξαδέρφη μου, και μου λέει το εξής, ότι η ξαδέρφη μου θέλει να πει τα δικά της με μια φίλη της, η αδερφή μου όμως δεν την ενοχλούσε, εγώ την ενοχλούσα! Έχω κι εγώ τα ψυχολογικά μου αλλά όπως φαίνεται αυτή (η ξαδέρφη) όπως και οι άλλοι που μου έχουν φερθεί παρόμοια, έχουν περισσότερα!! Να μην τα ξεσπάνε όμως σε άλλους, δεν τους φταίμε τίποτα!!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Μαρουλένια μου εννοείται ότι θα κάνεις παιδιά!
Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες με πολυκυστικές, μετά από κάποια προσπάθεια έχουν κάνει παιδιά!

Και η μητέρα μου είχε πολυκυστικές και έκανε εμένα και το αδερφάκι μου (2!).

Μην αγχώνεσαι για τίποτα!  :Wink:

----------


## katerina_b

Μαρουλένια, το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να αποβάλλεις το άγχος. Το άγχος είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας στην απόκτηση παιδιού και μάλιστα μεγαλύτερος από τις πολυκυστικές ή την παχυσαρκία. 
Επέτρεψέ μου να σου φέρω κι εγώ ως παράδειγμα εμένα και την αδερφή μου (παχύσαρκες κι οι δύο, εγώ αρκετά παραπάνω). Η αδερφή μου μες το άγχος για να αποκτήσει παιδί και χωρίς άλλα προβλήματα, κατάφερε να συλλάβει ύστερα από 2 ετών προσπάθειες. Εγώ, χωρίς άγχος αλλά με πολυκυστικές, συνέλαβα από τον πρώτο μήνα. 
Χαλάρωσε κι όλα θα γίνουν...:yes:

----------


## marulenia

Να' στε καλά, Μου δίνετε πολύ κουράγιο... 

Α βρε rain μου.. Θυμάμαι που έλεγες στο πρώτο ποστ σου, αν δεν τα μπερδεύω, για το ρατσισμό και την απόρριψη από τους άλλους και είχα συμφωνήσει μαζί σου κι ακόμα συμφωνώ. Κι εγώ έχω πολλά ζητήματα απόρριψης. Χμ χμ χμ σε έκανα καθρέφτη όπως θα έλεγε και το όμορφο άρθρο που μας έδειξες...

Τους άλλους δεν μπορούμε να τους αλλάξουμε, δεν μπορούμε να τους κάνουμε να μας σκέφτονται και να μη μας στεναχωρούν και να μας σκέφτονται όμορφα και γλυκά όπως κάνουμε εμείς, αλλά μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε κάτι μέσα μας... Και πάλι δηλαδή θα καταλήξουμε στο τόπικ της φίλτατης Μαντουράνας λοιπόν, με εκείνο το όμορφο ποίημα -->Αυτο-απόρριψη

Μην σκας για τέτοια (στο λεω για να το ακούσω κι εγώ)

----------


## rain_ed

Marulenia σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα γλυκά σου λόγια και σου εύχομαι με το καλό να κάνεις παιδάκι!! 
Όσο για την αυτο-απόρριψη, δεν πιστεύω τόσο σ'αυτή. Περισσότερο οι άλλοι μας απορρίπτουν και όχι εμείς τους εαυτούς μας. Δεν πιστεύω και τόσο πλέον σε θεωρίες, παρα μόνο αυτά που βλέπω στην πράξη!

----------


## marulenia

Σήμερα με στεναχώρησε ένας σύντομος διάλογος με μια φίλη της μητέρας μου, που με ήξερε αδύνατη (ναι ναι τότε που έκανα στερητικές δίαιτες κι όλοι αλαλάζαν από χαρά για τα επιτεύγματά μου). Θα σας παραθέσω τη στιχομυθία:
κυρία: Αδυνάτισες;
εγώ: Όχι, στα ίδια είμαι.
κ: εσύ δεν ήσουν έτσι
εγώ: Τι να κάνουμε αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος
κ: και γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να το ράψεις λίγο;
εγώ:προσπαθώ, αλλά δε γίνονται έτσι εύκολα αυτά
κ: α...

Πάλι οι άλλοι θα μου πείτε. Γιατί να με νοιάζουν οι άλλοι. Η συγκεκριμένη δε με νοιάζει. Δεν περιμένω αποδοχή. Αδιάφορη μου είναι. Αλλά παρόμοιες στιχομυθίες με κάνουν να σκέφτομαι ότι εγώ φταίω που δεν το ράβω. Ναι όντως μου αρέσει το καλό φαγητό και θα ήθελα να τρώω και να μην το σκέφτομαι. Και μ'αρεσει και το φαγητό σε παρέες και γιορτές και εξόδους. 

Δεν πάχυνα όταν έτρωγα. 'Οταν αποφάσισα ότι δε μ'αρέσει ο εαυτός μου και άρχισα να στερώ τον εαυτό μου από το φαγητό έπαθα και τις εμμονές και τις υπερφαγίες, και τους εμετούς και τελικά φούσκωσα... 

Γιατί να με βάζουν σε αυτοί τη διαδικασία οι άνθρωποι; Κι εμένα και τον καθένα. Ότι φταίω εγώ που είμαι αδύναμη σα χαρακτήρας και δεν το ράβω... Επειδή δεν το ράβω...

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Δεν πάχυνα όταν έτρωγα. 'Οταν αποφάσισα ότι δε μ'αρέσει ο εαυτός μου και άρχισα να στερώ τον εαυτό μου από το φαγητό έπαθα και τις εμμονές και τις υπερφαγίες, και τους εμετούς και τελικά φούσκωσα...


Αυτό που έγραψες είναι η μεγάλη αλήθεια στις διατροφικές διαταραχές: δεν είναι το φαγητό η αιτία. Το πώς βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας είναι. Και η λάθος σχέση με το φαγητό έρχεται στην συνέχεια....




> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Γιατί να με βάζουν σε αυτοί τη διαδικασία οι άνθρωποι; Κι εμένα και τον καθένα. Ότι φταίω εγώ που είμαι αδύναμη σα χαρακτήρας και δεν το ράβω... Επειδή δεν το ράβω...


Οι άνθρωποι είναι κακοί.
Αν μπορούσαν, θα κατασπάραζαν κάποιον που έχει πρόβλημα.
Τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται άσχημα και προσπαθούν να του δημιουργήσουν ενοχές *στην προσπάθειά τους ν' αντέξουν τον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό*.
Προσπαθούν να αισθανθούν ανώτεροι επικεντρώνοντας την προσοχή τους στα προβλήματα ή τα λάθη των άλλων, ώστε να μην αναγκαστούν να κοιτάξουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα ή λάθη.

Όλοι μας έχουμε βιώσει τέτοιες καταστάσεις.
Άλλοτε με το πέπλο της ευγένειας και άλλοτε με θρασείς επιθέσεις...

Αυτό που χρειάζεται να σκεφτόμαστε αυτές τις στιγμές είναι ένα:
*ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ*.

Το πρόβλημα το έχει ο άλλος, όχι εμείς.

(Νομίζω έχω αναφέρει και παλαιότερα 2 "χαριτωμένες" εμπειρίες μου...
Η πρώτη ήταν όταν η γιαγιά μου με ρώτησε αν θέλω 1 κομμάτι τούρτα που είχε περισσέψει από κάτι γενέθλια, και πριν προλάβω να απαντήσω, πετάγεται μια θεία μου που ήταν παρούσα και είπε με πολύ έντονο ύφος "Μην της βάλεις. Έχει ανάγκη από τούρτα αυτή;"
Η δεύτερη ήταν όταν πήγα με ένα φιλικό ζευγάρι σε μια εκδήλωση που στο τέλος είχε ένα τραπέζι με πολλά σοκολατάκια. Η γυναίκα από το ζευγάρι μου λέει "Κοίτα, έχει σοκολατάκια εδώ. Θα πάρω ένα. Θέλεις και εσύ ένα;" Και πάλι, πριν προλάβω ν' απαντήσω, πετάγεται ο άντρας από το ζευγάρι και λέει με πολύ αυστηρό ύφος "Δεν θέλει.")

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by rain_
> Όσο για την αυτο-απόρριψη, δεν πιστεύω τόσο σ'αυτή. Περισσότερο οι άλλοι μας απορρίπτουν και όχι εμείς τους εαυτούς μας. Δεν πιστεύω και τόσο πλέον σε θεωρίες, παρα μόνο αυτά που βλέπω στην πράξη!


Rain μου,
ο κάθε άνθρωπος βλέπει την ζωή του με την οπτική γωνία που επιλέγει ο ίδιος.
Δεν υπάρχει σωστό ή λάθος.
Πιστεύουμε ό,τι μας κάνει να νιώθουμε εμείς καλά.

Αν επιθυμείς να κατηγορείς τους άλλους για την δική σου ζωή,
αν αυτό σε βοηθάει,
τότε καλά κάνεις και το πιστεύεις και να συνεχίσεις να το πιστεύεις!
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στις πεποιθήσεις μας.

Απλά εγώ από την άλλη πιστεύω ότι υπεύθυνη για την ζωή μου και την ευτυχία ή την δυστυχία μου, είμαι εγώ η ίδια. Κανένας άλλος.
Ακόμα και για το bullying που έχω υποστεί στα σχολικά μου χρόνια, έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα πια ότι η βαθύτερη αιτία ήταν το πώς έβλεπα εγώ τον εαυτό μου τότε.

Ο καθένας επιλέγει τις πεποιθήσεις του.
Δεν υπάρχουν σωστές ή λάθος.
Απλά υπάρχουν οι πεποιθήσεις που μας βελτιώνουν την ζωή και αυτές που μας την χειροτερεύουν (για τον κάθε άνθρωπο μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικές).
Καλό είναι να επιλέγουμε τις πρώτες.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

marulenia τέτοιες στιχομυθίες έχω φάει στην μάπα ουουυουουου. κ ακόμα δεν έχω μάθει να μην γεύομαι την πίκρα

όλοι πια γύρω μας είναι τόσο δυνατοί ,τόσο λειτουργικοί, όλα τα καταφέρνουν! δν μας χέζουν συγγνώμη κιόλας. ούτε καν.σκατά τα κάνουν όλοι κ συγγνώμη για το πρωινό, πιπέρι στο στόμα την άλλη φορά :smilegrin:

αλλά δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι κακοί ούτε οτι θέλουν το κακό μας. αυτές οι θείτσες έτσι έχουν μάθει να λειτουργούν(θείτσα μπορεί να είναι κάποια από 13-73) .έχουν μονίμως το δάχτυλο τεντωμένο ,πάντα πρέπει να πουν την γνώμη τους κ να κάνουν παρατήρηση, κ πάντα είναι σκληρές με τον εαυτό τους κ με όλους γιατί πιστεύουν οτι αυτό είναι το σωστό.να μην δείχνεις τις αδυναμίες σου.

εγώ σε αυτές βρίσκω πάντα να πω κάτι που θα δείξει δικιά τους αδυναμία κ μετά το βουλώνουν για αρκετό καιρό,κακιώνουν κιόλας, αλλά μετά ξανά απτην αρχή τις υποδείξεις τους γιατί έτσι ξέρουν να φέρονται.
οπότε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις με τεντωμένα δάχτυλα,τεντώνουμε τα δάχτυλα κ εμείς κ αρχίζουμε το κήρυγμα. πρέπει να βρούμε μηχανισμούς άμυνας στις κοινωνικές μας σχέσεις αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με εμάς.


Ps πολύ καλά τησ απάντησες Btw

----------


## marulenia

Σήμερα είχα μια έντονη τηλεφωνική συνδιάλεξη με έναν γιατρό του ΕΟΠΥΥ. Μετά από απανωτά τηλέφωνα σε διάφορους παθολόγους που βρήκα μέσω της διαθεσιμότητας -->εδώ έπαιρνα συνεχώς την ίδια απάντηση. "Τέλειωσαν τα ραντεβού μας πληρωστε επισκεψη αν θέλετε να σας δούμε". Στον τελευταίο δεν άντεξα και του είπα, ότι βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή τη διαθεσιμότητά σας και έχετε 163 ραντεβού διαθέσιμα.." Ε μου απάντησε κι αυτός οτι δεν είναι γραφιάς αλλά γιατρός και τα κλεινει σε ανθρώπους και να σηκωθω εγώ από τον καναπέ μου να διαμαρτυρηθώ αν θέλω δικαιώματα και ότι αυτός είναι απλήρωτος και ότι όλα αυτά θα κρατήσουν μέχρι το Δεκέμβρη και μετά να με δει τι θα κάνω...

Έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο συγχυσμένη γιατί ξέρω ότι ο άντρας μου είναι άρρωστος και ραντεβού με γιατρό δεν κατάφερα να κλείσω, πληρώνουμε ένα ΤΕΒΕ με τα χίλια ζόρια και δεν μπορούμε να δίνουμε εξτρα σε επισκέψεις και έχω σπουδάσει κι εγώ και είμαι μορφωμένος άνθρωπος και για τα δικά μου δικαιώματα κανένας γιατρός δε σηκώθηκε από τον καναπέ του για να τα υπερασπιστεί. Και σήμερα είναι 17 Νοέμβρη και δε θέλω να βγω στην πορεία γιατί και όταν έβγαινα δεν κατάφερνα τίποτα...

Αλλά όχι, δε θα φάω τον κόσμο... Δηλαδή πραγματικά με κάνουν να θέλω ακόμα περισσότερο να γίνω ένας υγιής άνθρωπος όσο περνάει από το χέρι μου για να μη δίνω ψωμί στον κλάδο τους.. Κι αυτή καλή σκέψη δεν είναι και κίνητρο για αδυνάτισμα δεν είναι

----------


## marulenia

Σήμερα ήταν μια κακή μέρα.. 

Η έλλειψη ύπνου με αποσυντονίζει τελείως..
Και ένα από τα σπουδαία που έκανα σήμερα ήταν να κάψω το χερι μου με βλακώδη τρόπο...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αχ μαρουλένια μου τι τραβάς κ εσύ! τώρα είδα το πόστ κ για τους γιατρούς! είναι καλύτερα ο σύζυγος?
καλά μαρή που κάηκες?άσχημα?

φαντάζομαι κ τι πληρώνει στον οαε ,άσε τα ξέρω κεγώ. σε άλλο γιατρό δν μπορέσατε να απευθυνθείτε?

αχ θεε τώρα με τις δυσκολίες που έφερε η κρίση αντί να υποστηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλον,αντί ο γιατρός να ασκεί επιτέλους το κοινωνικό λειτούργημα που έχει επιλέξει να κάνει κ εχει ορκιστεί κ γιαυτό, προτιμούμε να σκεφτόμαστε ακόμα να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα. μιζέρια!

----------


## marulenia

Καλά είναι ο συ. Κάναμε όλα τα γιατροσόφια(τσαι-τραχανας-βιταμινες) και κάτι κάναμε

Εγώ είμαι απλά χαζή. Γιατί ήξερα ότι η εστία είναι ζεστή και για κάποιο μαγικό λόγο εβαλα το χέρι μου πάνω...
Και τωρα σαν την κουλή ένα πράμα. Πες μου μετα πως να μην πολιτογραφηθώ στο βασίλειο της γκρίνιας όταν θα βλέπω τα πιάτα να γίνονται βουνό στο νεροχύτη!!!

Για την αλληλεγγύη και τα λειτουργήματα μην το σκεφτεσαι καν. Το μονο που εχω καταλάβει είναι ότι κάθε κλάδος ζει στο δικο του παραδεισο μέχρι να θιγεί εκείνος. (βλεπε πχ φαρμακοποιους, που βγηκαν στους δρόμους περσι, μέχρι τότε ήταν ολα παραδεισενια στο Ελλαδισταν) Τεσπα.. δεν ξερω αν χωραει πολιτική εδω μέσα, έχουμε άλλα σοβαροτερα. Και τα χουμε παντός καιρού και οικονομικής κατάστασης...

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Μαρουλένια μου περαστικά σου με το κάψιμο!

Μάλλον χθες ήταν ανάδρομος ο Ερμής γιατί και μια φίλη κάηκε στα δάχτυλα επειδή πήγε να πιάσει ένα ταψί που έκαιγε...

Και εγώ "συνεκρούσθην" χθες με μια κολώνα της ΔΕΗ με το αυτοκίνητο... (ΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΛΩΝΕΣ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ!!!) :smilegrin:
Ευτυχώς όμως δεν έπαθα τίπουτις, μόνο λύγισε λίγο ο προφυλακτήρας... πφ! άλλα έξοδα από εκεί!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Με αγχώνουν τ απάντα σημερα και ήρθα εδώ για να γκρινιάξω >.< 
Κατ αρχας εχω εξεαστικη σε λιγο και υποτιθεται εχω παρει αδεια απο την δουλεια για να διαβασω και δεν κανω τιποτα... επισης εχω θεμα με τυην δευτερη δουλεια μου που χρειαζονται βοηθεια και δεν μπορω να παω και νιώθω άσχημα. Εχω ενα σκασμο πραγματα να κανω και απλά θέλω να αρχισω να τσιρίζωωωωωω!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> Μαρουλένια μου περαστικά σου με το κάψιμο!
> 
> Μάλλον χθες ήταν ανάδρομος ο Ερμής γιατί και μια φίλη κάηκε στα δάχτυλα επειδή πήγε να πιάσει ένα ταψί που έκαιγε...
> 
> Και εγώ "συνεκρούσθην" χθες με μια κολώνα της ΔΕΗ με το αυτοκίνητο... (ΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΛΩΝΕΣ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ!!!) :smilegrin:
> Ευτυχώς όμως δεν έπαθα τίπουτις, μόνο λύγισε λίγο ο προφυλακτήρας... πφ! άλλα έξοδα από εκεί!


αχ τώρα είδα το ποστ σου.κεγώ την πάτησα κάπως έτσι τις προάλλες από δικιά μου χαζομάρα, ευτυχώς μόνο με υλικές ζημιές ,αλλά δν είχα τρακάρει ποτέ εδώ κ 10 χρόνια που είμαι οδηγός κ ήταν ένα σοκ. πρώτον τα πήρα με την αφηρημάδα μου,δεύτερον έμεινα ασάλιωτη, τρίτον, έπρεπε να αποχωριστώ το αμάξι μου έστω κ λίγες μέρες. αλλά όπως τα λες, εκεί καταλαβαίνεις τι μετράει παραπάνω(πάντως όχι οι υλικές ζημιές)

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> αχ τώρα είδα το ποστ σου.κεγώ την πάτησα κάπως έτσι τις προάλλες από δικιά μου χαζομάρα, ευτυχώς μόνο με υλικές ζημιές ,αλλά δν είχα τρακάρει ποτέ εδώ κ 10 χρόνια που είμαι οδηγός κ ήταν ένα σοκ. πρώτον τα πήρα με την αφηρημάδα μου,δεύτερον έμεινα ασάλιωτη, τρίτον, έπρεπε να αποχωριστώ το αμάξι μου έστω κ λίγες μέρες. αλλά όπως τα λες, εκεί καταλαβαίνεις τι μετράει παραπάνω(πάντως όχι οι υλικές ζημιές)


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!
Οδηγώ μόνο 6-7 μήνες (πριν 9 μήνες πήρα το δίπλωμα), και δεν είχα τρακάρει ούτε εγώ. Και για μένα ήταν λίγο σοκ.
Τυχαίνει να είμαστε αφηρημένοι κάποιες φορές.
Σημασία έχει που είμαστε ζωντανοί και που δεν χτυπήσαμε άλλον άνθρωπο!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Έχω βγάλει ενα Σπύρο εσωτερικό στην μύτη μου.με τσουζει κιόλας αλλα οποτε πάω να το πηραξω μοιάζει σαν να σκαλιζω την μύτη μου. Ξέρω δεν είναι κ προς θάνατο αλλά βαριεμαι τόσο πολυ τώρα που είναι σχεδόν στεναχωρο.

----------


## marulenia

Αχ και να χες λίγο windex 
http://cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-cont...k708o1_500.gif

----------


## Sethunya

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## marulenia

Έχω τις τελευταίες μέρες που τρώω αψυχολόγητα.. Όχι απαραιτήτως πολύ, αλλά αψυχολόγητα..

Χθες κατα τη διάρκεια εξόδου, ενώ ήμουν με παρέα και χωρίς να το περιμένω από τον εαυτό μου μετά από διάφορα ατοπήματα της μέρας ένιωσα πολύ μεγάλη κι άσχημη δυσφορία.. Έφυγα άρον άρον λέγοντας ότι θέλω να πάρω λίγο αέρα ενώ στην πραγματικότητα έψαχνα τουαλέτα...

Ντράπηκα πολύ.. Νομίζω η μία από την παρέα με κατάλαβε κιολας.. Είχα πολύ καιρό να έχω παρόμοιο επεισόδιο και πρώτη φορά έξω από το σπίτι μου. Σήμερα νιώθω σαν άρρωστη... Έχω φάει σχετικά κανονικά. Νομίζω πιο πολύ στεναχωρημένη είμαι και αναστατωμένη από το κατόρθωμα μου...

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι κατάλαβα και το λόγο της χθεσινής μου κατάληξης κι αυτό με αρρωσταίνει ακόμα περισσότερο. Γιατί δεν μπορεί όταν αγαπώ και θαυμάζω πολύ κάποια άτομα να καταλήγω να νιώθω λίγη για τον εαυτό μου... Και δεν μπορώ να αποκλειστώ στο σπίτι μου επειδή τα παντελόνια μου είναι τσίτα και να κλαίω τη μοίρα μου. Ούτε να κρύβομαι μπορώ άλλο από τις φωτογραφίες και γενικά δε γίνεται άλλο αυτό που κάνω στον εαυτό μου...

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Ζουζούνα μου, ό,τι έγινε έγινε. Τέλος.
Μην το σκέφτεσαι με ενοχές. Μην το σκέφτεσαι γενικά.
Έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτά που γράφεις. Δεν πρέπει να το αφήσουμε να μας νικήσει!
Σημασία έχει που σήμερα έφαγες κανονικά! :thumbup:
Πάρε αυτό σαν αφετηρία και προχώρα!
Και μην αυτο-απορρίπτεσαι!

Σκέψου ότι είσαι μόνο 85 κιλάκια! Τί να πω κι εγώ;!
Χαμογέλα κι αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου!!

----------


## marulenia

Ωωωω γλυκούλα Μάντζι,

Ναι δε θέλω να φαίνομαι αχάριστη...
Κάθε φορά που γράφω κάτι γκρινιάρικο μαύρο κι άραχνο σκέφτομαι μετά τι αγώνα έχουν άλλοι... 
Τι ταλαιπώριες πέρασαν όσοι κάναν εγχειρίσεις, ή όσοι προσπαθούν και είναι σε αναμονή
Τι μαρτύριο κουβαλούν όσοι βλέπουν την τροφή σαν εχθρό και λιμοκτονούν ή την απορρίπτουν τακτικά...
Όχι δε θέλω να είμαι αχάριστη.
Αλλά μερικές φορές η ηλιθιότητα των πράξεων μου με ξεπερνάει...

Το ξέρω πως το μόνο και βασικό πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνω είναι να συγκεντρωθώ και να μην το αφήνω να με καταβάλλει...
Μερικές μέρες όμως είναι πιο δύσκολες από κάποιες άλλες

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Αλλά μερικές φορές η ηλιθιότητα των πράξεων μου με ξεπερνάει...


*ΜΠΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΠ!
ΙΟΥ ΙΟΥ ΙΟΥ ΙΟΥ ΙΟΥ (σειρήνα)
Αυτο-απόρριψη detected!!!* :thumbdown:

----------


## marulenia

Ζορίστηκα σήμερα,

μαύρες σκέψεις... Λίγο πριν τα 30 και δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ την εικόνα μου, τις σχέσεις μου, το σώμα μου, το σπίτι μου, την υγεία μου, τα δικαιώματά μου, την όποια δουλεία κι άλλα τόσα πολλά... 
Δύσπνοια, δάκρυα, αυτο-λύπηση.. Αυτο-απορρίψη;

----------


## marulenia

Δεν έχω όρεξη ούτε τα σημερινά μηνύματα του φόρουμ να διαβάσω... Στεναχωρέθηκα τόσο πολύ σήμερα...
Ήμουν νηστική από τις 11 έως και πριν λίγο εξαιτίας μιας εξέτασης που προσπαθώ να κανω εδω και 3 βδομάδες...
Σήμερα για ακόμα μια φορά αισχρά και χωρίς ντροπή με ταλαιπώρησε το διαγνωστικό κέντρο... και φυσικά η εξέταση δεν έγινε...

Γύρισα σπίτι κι έφαγα το φαί μου με σαλάτα... Μετά πήρα ένα μεγάλο κουτάλι αποφασισμένη να τσακίσω για παρηγοριά ένα ταψί σοκολατένια γλυκό που μου φερε η μάνα μου αλλά στην τέταρτη μπουκιά το παράτησα... Βρήκα παρηγοριά στους υδατάνθρακες, είχα ενα μισοτελειωμένο πακέτο με τορτίγιες στο ψυγείο... Εύχομαι να σταματήσω εκει

Έχω πολλά αρνητικά συναισθήματα μέσα μου αυτή τη στιγμή.. Κούραση απογοήτευση ταλαιπώρια θυμό, προς το διαγνωστικό κέντρο, τον άντρα μου, το γιατρό μου, τον εαυτό μου....

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Μαρουλένια μου, σου στέλνω την αγάπη μου και μια μεγάλη (έστω και από απόσταση) αγκαλιά!
Μην νιώθεις θυμό προς τον εαυτό σου ποτέ. Προς όλους τους άλλους νιώθε, για σένα όμως ποτέ!
Πάντα υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν στραβές μέρες, το θέμα είναι να μην τις αφήνουμε να μας πηγαίνουν πίσω.
Όλα θα πάνε καλά στο τέλος, άκου με!

----------


## marulenia

<3 ουφ

----------


## eleni1986

Μαρουλένια μου, διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις και ειλικρινά στενοχωριέμαι. Είμαστε μόλις 28 χρονών. Στην ζωή υπάρχουν καλές και κακές περίοδοι, το ότι τώρα ίσως διανύσεις μια δύσκολη περίοδο δε σημαίνει ότι θα είναι πάντα έτσι. Γιατί δηλαδή να πάνε στραβά τα πράγματα και να μην πάνε καλά; Καλά θα πάνε, όλα καλά θα πάνε. Δεν πειράζει για το ότι έφαγες λίγο παραπάνω, δεν είμαστε ρομπότ, έχουμε αδυναμίες, είσαι ευγενική, αξιοπρεπέστατη από όσο σε έχω διαβάσει και αξίζεις να είσαι καλά. Αρκεί να δεχτείς το ότι δεν είναι τυχερές όλες οι μέρες και ότι από αύριο όλα θα είναι καλύτερα. Όσο για τους καλοθελητές που μας προσβάλλουν λες και είμαστε ακόμα παιδιά είναι θλιβερό. Επειδή και εγώ έχω περάσει αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις έχω καταλήξει στο ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο βγάζουν τις ανασφάλειές τους θίγοντας εμάς, σε κανέναν δεν φορτωνόμαστε και δεν απαιτούμε να γίνουμε αρεστοί. Εκτίμησε τον εαυτό σου και δώσε την ευκαιρία στο μέλλον να σου δείξει την καλή του πλευρά.

----------


## Naranja_ed

αυτό που με στεναχώρησε, ήταν το τηλ μιας φίλης μου που χαμε χαθεί - και δεν γνώριζα γιατί, που μου ανακοίνωσε ότι ο άντρας της ετών 42 πάσχει από καρκίνο στο έντερο και στο συκώτι σε δύο εστίες....

πριν μερικές μέρες επίσης, θάψαμε και τον σύζυγο της κολλητής μου από παρόμοια αιτία.

τι διάλο βγήκε ο χάρος παγανιά?

έσπασα την αποχή από τον καφέ σήμερα, τον ζήτησα όσο τίποτα άλλο.....  :Frown:

----------


## marulenia

Μου έφυγε μισό βάρος με το μοίρασμα, αλλά με τον καλό σας λόγο έφυγε και το άλλο μισό...

Τι νέα είναι αυτά καλέ Naranjita??!!
Καλή δύναμη στη φίλη σου και τον σύζυγο της και ο θεός να αναπαύει την ψυχούλα του ανθρώπου που χάσατε...

Θα σου πω τώρα κάτι που μου λεγε η μανούλα μου απο μικρή που ήμουν κι εγώ θύμωνα... 
Είναι λυπητερά όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν γύρω μας ναι, αλλά κι εσύ έχεις ένα δικό σου αγώνα δύσκολο και δύσβατο και θα πρέπει να μην αφήνεις να σε καταβάλλουν τα βάρη των άλλων. 
Σίγουρα θα συμπάσχουμε, αλλά έχεις ήδη πολλά να αντιμετωπίσεις κι εσύ η ίδια... 

Συμπάθα με που το είπα αυτό

----------


## Naranja_ed

να σαι καλά μαρουλίτα, 

όχι δεν σε παρεξηγώ, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο...  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Κορίτσια τι κάνετε; Εμένα σήμερα με στενοχώρησε η οικειοθελής αποχώρηση μιας συναδέλφου απο την δουλειά, την οποία εκτιμούσα και στηρίζαμε πολύ η μια την άλλη.. Το θέμα είναι να θέλεις να προχωρήσεις την ζωή σου, να κάνεις μια αλλαγή. Και να μην σε βοηθά η εποχή.. Ελπίζω όλες να είστε καλά!

----------


## eleni1986

Επίσης με στενοχώρησε και κάτι ακόμα σημερα. Ήμουν το πρωί στο μετρό, κάποια στιγμή άρχισε κάτι να μυρίζει άσχημα, που δεν ήταν προσδιορίσιμο, ίσως απλυσιά, δεν ξέρω. Στο μετρό βρισκόταν μια κοπέλα αρκετα ευτραφής, ομας καθαρή καλοντυμένη κλπ., απέναντί μου ήταν μια Κυράστα, έτσι θα την χαρακτηρίσω και γυρίζει και λέει στη διπλανή της ότι αυτή θα μυρίζει έτσι, ενώ το μετρό ήταν γεμάτο. Πόσο για λύπηση είναι κάτι τέτοιοι..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ελένη αυτή θα μύριζε κ έψαχνε εξιλαστήριο θύμα!
όσο για την συνάδελφό σου ,όλο αδικίες γίνονται τελευταία, ακούω κ από άλλους που στο χώρο εργασίας τους πνίγονται κ φεύγουν παίρνοντας μαζί την αξιοπρέπειά τους ,αλλά το μόνο που τους περιμένει είναι η αβεβαιότητα. όλο κ κάτι καλό θα της συμβεί μην ανησυχείς. από την μία θα έφτασε στα όριά της από την άλλη μπορεί να είχε κάποια καβάτζα,στήριξη που θα την έδωσε την δύναμη να το τολμήσει


νιώθω ψιλοσκατά για δύο λόγους. ο ένας είναι η ζυγαριά που αντί να κατεβαίνει ανεβαίνει. 

κ ο άλλος είναι οτι δν μπορώ να χαρώ τελευταία με την χαρά μιας φίλης μου που κάποτε ήμασταν κώλος κ βρακί την έβρισκα φοβερά διασκεδαστική,έξυπνη, ζωντανή κ τώρα την βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ενοχλητική, οτι καυχιέται κ επαίρεται υπερβολικά κ είναι εξαιρετικά κουραστική ,ανταγωνιστική κ εγωίστρια ενώ έχει κ γκρούπις από κάτω να δίνουν σικέ παράσταση!

καταβάθος όμως πιστεύω οτι κ εγώ έχω κάπου φταίξει αλλά δν είμαι σίγουρη που, αν στις δικές τhς προηγούμενες επικριτικές συμπεριφορές οφείλεται η δικιά μου δυσφορία προς την δικιά της χαρά ή αν φταίνε δικές μου ανασφάλειες που διογκώνουν στο μυαλό μου κάποια πράματα. η αν φταίω εγώ σε κάτι που της έχει δημιουργηθεί η ανάγκη για τόσο επίδειξη ικανοτήτων.

κεγώ έχω ανοίξει το σπίτι μου με πάρτυ κ γλέντια κ καφέδες κ τσιμπούσια αλλά με μόνο σκοπό να κρατήσω κοντά τους φίλους μου κ να μην έχω την κλασική απομονωμένη ζωή που κάνουν διάφορα παντρεμένα ζευγάρια. κ όχι για να δώσω παράσταση καπατσοσύνης κ νοικοκυροσύνης ,δν ξέρω αν αυτή τόσο καιρό το εξέλαβε έτσι ,αλλά εγώ κιόλας μετά από λίγο καιρό βαρέθηκα κ κουράστηκα κ σταμάτησα τα πολλά καλέσματα γιατί με κούρασαν κ οι άλλοι(κ η ίδια πιο πολύ απόλους) που στην τελική δν το εκτιμούσαν όλο αυτό και όλοι την ώρα κριτικάρανε ενώ εγώ σκιζόμουν να τους έχω στα όπα όπα και έχω κ περιορισμένο χρόνο απτην δουλειά.. κ τώρα βλέπω οτι μάλλον ζήλευε γιατί κάνει τα ίδια αλλά όχι για να ρθούμε πάλι κοντά αλλά για να μας παραστήσει την καλύτερη.


το παράξενο είναι οτι κ η τρίτη της παρέας νιώθει όπως εγώ (αλλά από μια άλλη οπτική ,αυτή της ελεύθερης κ ωραίας που βλέπει με μισό μάτι συμπεριφορές ζευγαριών)και δν ξέρω αν η μία επηρεάζει την άλλη κ έχουμε κάνει κόμμα, αλλά πλέον κοιταζόμαστε κ οι δύο με απελπισία κ στεναχώρια για το τρίο που έχει σπάσει κ δν φαίνεται να κολλάει.

αυτά, σάββατο πρωί ,δουλειά δν έχει στην δουλειά κ είπα να πω τον πόνο μου να μου πείτε κ εσείς αν έχετε περάσει κάτι ανάλογο με τις φιλίες σας όσο η καθημερινότητα δείχνει να δυσκολεύει

----------


## eleni1986

Καλημέρα μαντάμ σου σου.. Διάβασα προσεκτικά αυτά που έγραψες και θα σου πω την γνώμη μου. Κατ ΄ αρχήν, οι άνθρωποι που επαίρονται, ή προσπαθούν να καλύψουν τις ανασφάλειές τους ή έχουν πραγματικά μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό τους. Γνωρίζοντας εσύ την φίλη σου, θα ξέρεις - χωρίς να είναι και αυτό απόλυτο - σε ποια κατάσταση από τις παραπάνω εντάσσεται. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, αλλάζουμε, βελτιωνόμαστε ή εξελισσόμαστε και αλλάζουμε νοοτροπία. 
Από αυτά που καταλαβαίνω πάντως, η κοπέλα αυτή ένιωθε ως προς εσένα μειονεξία για κάποιον λόγο, επειδή μάλλον κέρδιζες τις εντυπώσεις ως οικοδέσποινα και θέλει να πάρει το προβάδισμα. Προσωπικά ανθρώπους που εκθειάζουν τόσο τον εαυτό τους, και φορές άνευ λόγου, δεν μπορώ να τους υπομείνω. Παλιότερα, ήμουν πιο ανεκτική, πλέον η καθημερινότητα είναι τόσο απαιτητική και στον λιγοστό ελεύθερο χρόνο που έχω, θέλω να κάνω πράγματα που με ευχαριστούν και δεν μου προκαλούν δυσφορία.

----------


## marulenia

Πω πω κακεντρεχείς άνθρωποι που υπάρχουν Λενιώ μου... 
Το δικό τους "κάρμα" λερώνουν...
Και τις δικές τους ανασφάλειες πάνε να καλύψουν πληγώνοντας τους άλλους... 
Κι εμένα με επηρεάζουν οι κακίες ακόμα, αλλά δεν πρέπει να τις αφήνουμε....

Βρε Σουσουδένια μου, δεν πέρασες όμορφα παρασκευόβραδο;
Τι να κάνουμε... Οι σχέσεις αλλάζουνε... Έχει δίκιο το Λενιώ
Ίσως κι αυτή να θαύμαζε πολύ αυτό που έκανες εσύ -δεν είναι εύκολο να είσαι φιλόξενος- κι επειδή δεν το έκανε αυθόρμητα αλλά επιτηδευμένα να φαινόταν έτσι άχαρο...

Τόσες διασκεδαστικές στην ίδια παρέα που βρεθήκατε, με λές;;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

κοτομαχίες. μαρουλένια νόμιζα οτι περνούσα καλά αλλά μου άφησε μια ξινίλα η όλη φάση κ όχι για τα χαζά αλλά γιατί δν νιώθω πια το ίδιο άνετα με την φίλη μου. πιο παλιά είχαμε πιο αντρίκια σχέση. τώρα είναι όλο κόντρες κ βλακείες το όλο θέμα. δν νιώθω ο εαυτός μου, μου την δίνει αυτό.
ίσως είμαι κ σε περίεργη φάση που βαρέθηκα να κάνω ένα βήμα πίσω. τέσπα σας ζάλισα με τα χαζά μου. αλλά λέμε κ καμιά μλκια να περάσει η ώρα.

----------


## marulenia

Κοτομαχίες indeed.. Κι εγώ το ένιωσα τις προάλλες...
Και σε μία φιλική σχέση που είχαμε επενδύσει κι οι δυο πολλά.
Ε τι να κάνουμε. 
Είναι που είμαστε ανυπέρβλητες και δεν αντέχεται η ανυπερβλητότητά μας!!
Να δεις που θα έρθει κι εκείνη η ώρα που θα πίνουμε καφέ με τη γειτόνισσα, θα κουτσομπολεύουμε με την κομμώτρια και θα κάνουμε παρέα με τις μανάδες των συμμαθητών των παιδιών μας και θα χαιρόμαστε κιόλας!!

----------


## eleni1986

Κορίτσια τι κάνετε; Μαντάμ, Μαρουλένια.. Οι άνθρωποι ή αλλάζουν ή δείχνουν τον πραγματικό τους χαρακτήρα όταν ευδοκιμήσουν οι περιστάσεις. Όπου δεν περνάμε καλά το κόβουμε ή το περιορίζουμε. Δεν μπορόυμε συνεχώς να δικαιολογούμε τους άλλους, δεν κατηγορούμε κανέναν απλώς προστατεύουμε τον εαυτό μας από το όποιο αρνητικό συναίσθημα.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

α χθες τα ξαναβρήκαμε οι κοτούλες. κοκοκο. 
νομίζω οτι έπαιξε πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο οτι οι κόκκορες όσο εμείς τρωγόμασταν με βλακείες, αυτοί κάνανε bonding κάτω απτην μύτη μας. άκους εκεί ο άμαχος πληθυσμός.
ευτυχώς που τα είπα σε σας κ ξεθύμανα κ μετά τα είδα τα πράματα με άλλο μάτι.
Ελένη μου εξαρτάται απτην περίπτωση. κ το μέγεθος της πίκας.
σε αυτή την ηλικία που είμαι έχω κρατήσει 3-4 άτομα μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού κ δν θέλω να τα χάσω, είμαι διατεθειμένη να υποχωρήσω εκεί που βλέπω έστω κ λίγο νοιάξιμο. κρατιέμαι ακόμα μέχρι την επόμενη δεκαετία να τους ρίξω Χ και αυτούς(μα ποια είμαι τεσπα πόσο ανυπέρβλητη)
το ξεσκαρτάρισμα έχει ήδη γίνει καιρό τώρα. και με την κομμώτρια μου έχω ήδη αρχίσει να τα πηγαίνω πολύ καλά μαρουλένια, που ποτέ ποτέ δν είχα κομμώτρια σταθερή.

----------


## eleni1986

Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό! Ίσως ήταν μια κακή μέρα.. Χαίρομαι που είσαι και νιώθεις καλύτερα!

----------


## marulenia

Αχ... Σουσου έτοιμη για νέες δεσμεύσεις :P 
Ου βέβαια!! Μεγάλη ψυχολόγος εκτός κι από τις άλλες καριέρες μου.
Πολυτεχνίτισσα-ερημοσπίτισσα!!

Κοίτα να δεις που πώς τα φερε όμως χθες κι εγώ βρέθηκα με τη φίλη μου που σας ανέφερα και τα πήγαμε πολύ καλά..
Είναι κρίμα να μη βρίσκουμε τρόπους να επαναπροσδιορίζουμε τις σχέσεις μας με τους ανθρώπους και να καταλήγουμε να τους χάνουμε...
Δεν ξέρω.. Μου φαίνεται πολύ σημαντικό το ανθρώπινο κεφάλαιο...
Δύσκολα αποκτιέται, ακόμα δυσκολότερα διατηρείται.. Τίποτα δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται δεδομένο
Αλλά σίγουρα αξίζει τον κόπο

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αναρωτιέμαι αν η καλή διάθεση κ το οτι φάγαμε σωστά μας έκανε να δούμε με άλλο μάτι τις σχέσεις μας και αν παρασυρόμασταν κ τρώγαμε τον άπακο τώρα δν θα ήμασταν εδώ να συζητάμε για τις φίλες μας που μας επιδοκιμάζουν κ μας κακομεταχειρίζονται. ή αν αυτό λειτουργεί ανάποδα. καλή σχέση με τους φίλους, λιγότερη ανάγκη για παρηγοριά στο φαί.
σε ποιες δεσμεύσεις αναφέρεσαι? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## marulenia

Με την κομμώτρια, τη καφετζού, την αποτριχωτζού κτλ κτλ  :Smile:  Σε πειράζω μωρέ...

Κοίτα εγώ χθες και προχθες, δεν ξέρω αν το παρατήρησες, δεν εγραψα στις τριάδες... 
Έφαγα σε διάφορες φάσεις τον κόσμο.. Κυρίως γλυκά... Οπότε το έφαγα "καλά" αν εξαιρέσεις τη σαλάτα δεν ισχύει στη δική μου περίπτωση... Δηλαδή τι; Αν είχες βουλιμικό ή υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο θα κρυβόσουν στη σπηλιά σου; Από ποιον θα κρυβόσουν και γιατί;
Είμαστε εδώ μόνο για τα μπράβο και τις επιδοκιμασίες; 

Οι ισορροπίες είναι λεπτές πάντως.. Δηλαδή εμένα μου έχει τύχει να είναι γκρινιάρης και μιρλιάρης ο σύντροφός μου αλλά επειδή έχω καλή διάθεση, είδα τον ήλιο και χάρηκα, δεν έχω αγωνία και άγχος για κάτι, μίλησα με έναν άνθρωπο μπορώ και αντιμετωπίζω την εικοσιτετράωρη γκρίνια όμορφα και μου' χει τύχει να μπήζω τα κλάματα γεμάτη απελπισία γιατί τα φύλλα από τα δέντρα πέφτουν και να τρώω 2 τσιζμπεργκερ και 1 κοκακόλα για τα πεσμένα φύλλα...

----------


## eleni1986

Θα γραψω αυτο που με αγχώνει τις τελευταιες ημέρες..
Τι μπορεις να κανεις, οταν αντικειμενικά δείχνεις κ δινεις τον καλυτερο εαυτο σου για εναν άνθρωπο, οταν εισαι καλοπροαίρετος κ εκείνος οχι μονο δεν το εκτιμά, αλλα δεν αρκείται σε τιποτα, ζητά παραπανω τα δινεις, κ τοτε δεν αρκείται, κ δεν ξερεις τι θελει πια να κανεις; 
Κ οταν πρεπει να τον εχεις στην ζωη σου γιατι δεν γινεται αλλιως, κ πρεπει να τον δεχτείς.. Αλλα σε φθείρει αυτη η κατασταση κ σε πικραίνει..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αχ τι καλά που έφερες στο φως αυτό το τόπικ-έπος!

πιστεύω οτι αν κάποιος δεν εκτιμά αυτά που δίνεις ,σταματάς να τα δίνεις. ίσα ίσα καιρός να αρχίσεις να ζητάς. επίσης σταματάς να είσαι καλοπροαίρετος και να δίνεις τον καλύτερό σου εαυτό για τον άλλον παρά μόνο για εσένα. για να νιώθεις εσύ καλά. κοινώς ήρθε η ώρα να σηκώσεις μπαϊράκι, να διεκδικήσεις να σου φέρεται καλύτερα κ να μην φοβάσαι να τον αντιμετωπίσεις. 

δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς αντιμετωπίζεις αλλά μερικοί άνθρωποι κάνουν πράματα εκεί που τους παίρνει. μην τον αφήνεις να περνάει τα όρια. θέσε τα όρια σου.

----------


## eleni1986

Μιλαω για τα πεθερικά μου!! Δεν ξερω πως πρεπει να φερθώ..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

http://www.phorum.gr/images/smilies/Yes...yes.gif

βασικά δεν θα μπορούσες να αναφέρεσαι κ σε τίποτα άλλο.

ντάξει πολύ δύσκολη φάση. 

όπως σου είπα. ΘΕΣΕ ΟΡΙΑ.
ότι μπορείς αντιμετώπισέ το με χιούμορ. ότι δεν ανέχεσαι δείξτο. μην σκύβεις το κεφάλι και μην υποχωρείς. κ μην τους αφήνεις να παίρνουν κ πολύ πολύ θάρρος.
να μην σε νοιάζει η γνώμη τους. να είσαι εσύ εντάξει με τον εαυτό σου ,δεν είσαι υπεύθυνη για τις πράξεις των άλλων.
κ στο σύζυγό σου να δείξεις τα όριά σου σε συνάρτηση με τους γονείς του.

να ξέρεις οτι από την στιγμή που παντρευτήκατε κ από την στιγμή που αποφασίσατε να είστε μαζί για μια ζωή ,έγινες εσύ τώρα η οικογένειά του. εσύ είσαι η νούμερο 1 συγγενής του. εσύ είσαι πάνω απόλα κ όχι οι γονείς του. σε περίπτωση που δν το έχετε καταλάβει ακόμα αυτό.
να απαιτείς τον σεβασμό κ την εκτίμηση που σου πρέπει.

----------


## eleni1986

Μαντάμ σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση σου!! Να φτιάξουν τα πραγματα το θεωρώ δύσκολο, ευχομαι να πάψει να με πικραίνει..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μπορεί αυτοί να μην φτιάξουν χαρακτήρα, αλλά μπορεί να φτιάξουν τα πράματα για σένα. μην προσπαθείς κ πάρα πολύ να τους γίνεσαι αρεστή. φαίνονται αυτά τα πράματα κ ένας κακός χαρακτήρας τα εκμεταλλεύεται. αν τους δείχνεις οτι δεν σε νοιάζει κ ιδιαίτερα η γνώμη τους για σένα κ αν όντως δεν σε νοιάζει , το πιστεύω πραγματικά οτι θα βελτιωθεί η στάση τους απέναντί σου, έστω κ λίγο.

----------


## eleni1986

Αυτό θα κάνω από εδώ και πέρα, θα πάρω αποστάσεις, γιατί με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται τίποτα.. Αυτά προκύπτουν, ή σου βγαίνουν ή δεν σου βγαίνουν.. Ήθελα να έχω καλή σχέση με τα πεθερικά μου, το προσπάθησα, αλλά δεν περνούν όλα από το χέρι μας! Μαντάμ κ εσύ παντρεμένη είσαι ε? Πόσα χρόνια?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

είπαμε από τον χειμώνα του 2014.
εμένα το πεθερικά μου είναι μακρυά ευτυχώς κ δεν μου έχουν φερθεί άσχημα προς το παρόν. αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως θα εξελιχθεί μια σχέση.

----------


## eleni1986

Κ εμένα μακριά είναι, η αλήθεια είναι.. Πάνω από 600 χιλιόμετρα, αλλά ..... κ πάλι!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

κ εγώ σήμερα είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένη γιατί νιώθω αδικημένη από την καλύτερή μου φίλη σχεδόν αδερφή μου. οτι έδωσα απλόχερα κ εισπράττω παράπονα κ υπονοούμενα αλλά κ μια στάση αδιαφορίας κ απαξίωσης. εξέφρασα κεγώ με την σειρά μου αυτό που πιστεύω αλλά και πάλι εισέπραξα παγωμένη στάση και αδιαφορία.
νιώθω πολύ σκατά αλλά προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ οτι αφού την ίδια δεν την νοιάζει ή προτιμά να το παίζει ιστορία ,δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο.
αφού εκφράστηκα τουλάχιστον δεν έχω κάτι μέσα μου ή δεν νιώθω οτι της έκρυψα την δυσφορία μου. 
επίσης πρώτη φορά μου έχει κοπεί η όρεξη από την σύγχυση κ δν θέλω να φάω ,υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα το έριχνα στο φαί. αλλά ούτε κ αυτή η αντίδραση που έχω τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστή.

----------


## eleni1986

Μαντάμ, αναρωτιέμαι, αφού κάνει παράπονα, μήπως της λείπεις? Ξέρω ότι η ζωή μετά τον γάμο αλλάζει, η προτεραιότητα είναι ο άντρας σου, το σπίτι σου, αλλά μήπως νιώθει μοναξιά και αντιδρά έτσι? Καλά έκανες και εξέφρασες την πικρία σου και τη δυσφορία σου, αλλά καμιά φορά, λέμε πράγματα που δεν εννοούμε στον θυμό μας, καλύτερα να μιλάμε με ηρεμία και ψυχραιμία και να αφήνουμε την ένταση να εκτονωθεί. Υπήρχαν και παλιότερα προβλήματα με την συγκεκριμένη φίλη σου, ή είναι πρόσφατα? 
Όσο για την όρεξη, όταν κάτι μας στενοχωρεί δεν μπορούμε να φάμε, κ εγώ με τα θέματα που είχα, είχα κόψει εντελώς το φαγητό, εγώ που ποτέ δεν ξεχνούσα να φάω.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

όχι ελένη μου δεν της λείπω. το θέμα ξεφεύγει από το φιλικό επίπεδο γιατί είμαστε κ συνεργάτιδες. αλλά τεσπα ας μην μπω σε λεπτομέρειες ,που έχω ήδη μπει ,γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. 
η ουσία είναι οτι δεν συνεννοούμαστε, ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί κ πως το εννοεί, ούτε αυτή καταλαβαίνει οτι κάποια πράματα ίσως δν θα έπρεπε να τα λέει σε εμένα με τέτοιο τρόπο κ τέτοιο ύφος γιατί με αδικεί. εκτός κ αν το καταλαβαίνει αλλά δν την νοιάζει. επίσης σε φιλικό επίπεδο δν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ζητάει από την μία καθαρές εξηγήσεις κ από την άλλη πιστεύει οτι θα έπρεπε να καταλαβαίνω χωρίς να μου λέει. φυσικά ίσως δυο φίλοι δν θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν μαζί αλλά τώρα έγινε. κ αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι να μην καταλήξω να πω οτι ουδείς αχαριστότερος του ευεργετηθέντος.

τέσπα δν ξέρω ούτε πως να φερθώ ούτε πως να πράξω κ δεν ξέρω τι κακό έχω κάνει για να εισπράττω τόση λίγη εκτίμηση.

----------


## eleni1986

Έχω κ εγώ κακή εμπειρία από φίλη μου που δουλέψαμε μαζί, ακριβώς την ίδια εμπειρία για την ακρίβεια.. Οπότε, μην περιμένεις να καταλάβεις και πολλά! Θα έλεγα, ότι όταν υπάρχουν συμφέροντα και βλέψεις, τότε η φιλία μπαίνει σε δεύτερη μοίρα αλλά και οι άνθρωποι δείχνουν τον πραγματικό τους εαυτό.. Ελπίζω να ηρεμήσεις και να πάρεις κάποια απόσταση από τα δεδομένα αυτά, για να μην χαλάς την ψυχολογία σου.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!




> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Θα γραψω αυτο που με αγχώνει τις τελευταιες ημέρες..
> Τι μπορεις να κανεις, οταν αντικειμενικά δείχνεις κ δινεις τον καλυτερο εαυτο σου για εναν άνθρωπο, οταν εισαι καλοπροαίρετος κ εκείνος οχι μονο δεν το εκτιμά, αλλα δεν αρκείται σε τιποτα, ζητά παραπανω τα δινεις, κ τοτε δεν αρκείται, κ δεν ξερεις τι θελει πια να κανεις; 
> Κ οταν πρεπει να τον εχεις στην ζωη σου γιατι δεν γινεται αλλιως, κ πρεπει να τον δεχτείς.. Αλλα σε φθείρει αυτη η κατασταση κ σε πικραίνει..


Ελένη μου σε καταλαβαίνω (αν και δεν έχω δικά μου πεθερικά, έχω κάποια πολύ άσχημα παραδείγματα από τον κοντινό οικογενειακό μου κύκλο).

Συμφωνώ 100% με αυτά που σου είπε η Μαντάμ!




> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> http://www.phorum.gr/images/smilies/Yes...yes.gif
> 
> βασικά δεν θα μπορούσες να αναφέρεσαι κ σε τίποτα άλλο.
> 
> ντάξει πολύ δύσκολη φάση. 
> 
> όπως σου είπα. ΘΕΣΕ ΟΡΙΑ.
> ότι μπορείς αντιμετώπισέ το με χιούμορ. ότι δεν ανέχεσαι δείξτο. μην σκύβεις το κεφάλι και μην υποχωρείς. κ μην τους αφήνεις να παίρνουν κ πολύ πολύ θάρρος.
> ...


Βάλε όρια όσο μπορείς πιο σύντομα! Αν δεν βάλεις τώρα που είναι αρχή, αργότερα θα σε καβαλήσουν εντελώς και δεν θα είναι εύκολο να ξεφύγεις!

Θα σου πω κάτι που έκανα πολλά χρόνια να συνειδητοποιήσω (και ακόμα έχω δυσκολίες να το εφαρμόσω πλήρως):
Όταν δεν μπορούν ν' αλλάξουν κάποιες καταστάσεις που βιώνουμε,
μπορούμε (και είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο για την ψυχολογική μας υγεία) ν' αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο που τις βλέπουμε! Ν' αλλάξουμε οπτική γωνία.
Αυτό είναι απολύτως εφικτό, αρκεί να κάνουμε πολλή δουλειά με τον εαυτό μας!
Τα πεθερικά σου είναι αυτά που είναι. Ό,τι και να κάνεις δεν θ' αλλάξουν.
Αποδέξου τους όπως είναι, βάλε τα όριά σου (βασικό) και συνέχισε την όμορφη ζωή σου με τον άντρα σου χωρίς να χαλάει η ψυχολογία σου για τίποτα, ειδικά για τα πεθερικά σου!
:thumbup:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> κ εγώ σήμερα είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένη γιατί νιώθω αδικημένη από την καλύτερή μου φίλη σχεδόν αδερφή μου. οτι έδωσα απλόχερα κ εισπράττω παράπονα κ υπονοούμενα αλλά κ μια στάση αδιαφορίας κ απαξίωσης. εξέφρασα κεγώ με την σειρά μου αυτό που πιστεύω αλλά και πάλι εισέπραξα παγωμένη στάση και αδιαφορία.
> νιώθω πολύ σκατά αλλά προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ οτι αφού την ίδια δεν την νοιάζει ή προτιμά να το παίζει ιστορία ,δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο.
> αφού εκφράστηκα τουλάχιστον δεν έχω κάτι μέσα μου ή δεν νιώθω οτι της έκρυψα την δυσφορία μου. 
> επίσης πρώτη φορά μου έχει κοπεί η όρεξη από την σύγχυση κ δν θέλω να φάω ,υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα το έριχνα στο φαί. αλλά ούτε κ αυτή η αντίδραση που έχω τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστή.


Είναι λογικό Μαντάμ σου σου μου να μας κόβεται η όρεξη προσωρινά όταν βιώνουμε ένα μεγάλο στρες. Το έχω πάθει μερικές φορές τον τελευταίο χρόνο και για αρκετές ώρες δεν μπορούσα να φάω τίποτα. Έτρωγα όταν ένιωθα πόνο από το στομάχι μου (εξ αιτίας της αφαγίας).

Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα πώς είναι να προσφέρεις πολλά σ' έναν άνθρωπο (και υλικά αγαθά, κυρίως όμως να προσφέρεις επί πολλά χρόνια συναισθηματική στήριξη στον άλλον) και ν' αντιμετωπίζεις μια παγερή αδιαφορία. Καλώς ή κακώς έτσι είναι ορισμένοι άνθρωποι γύρω μας.
Χρειάζεται απλά να το αποδεχτούμε, να διδαχθούμε τα μαθήματα που έχει να μας δώσει η εμπειρία μας μαζί τους, και *να πάμε παρακάτω*.

Και εγώ έχω βιώσει μια μεγάλη αχαριστία (αλλά και οικονομική εκμετάλλευση) πριν κάποια χρόνια από μια "φίλη". Τον πρώτο καιρό την κατηγορούσα συνέχεια (ότι είναι αχάριστη, ότι μ' εκμεταλλεύτηκε, κλπ). Όμως μετά κατάλαβα ότι ουσιαστικά εγώ την εκπαίδευσα έτσι: να δίνω συνέχεια, χωρίς όρια. Η εμπειρία αυτή μου δίδαξε ένα πολύτιμο μάθημα, και από τότε βάζω τα όριά μου (ή τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ) στις σχέσεις μου με τους γύρω μου. Και έχω πια καλύτερες και πιο ουσιαστικές σχέσεις με τους ανθρώπους!
Οπότε όλο αυτό που βίωσα μ' εκείνη την κοπέλα, το βλέπω πλέον σαν δώρο του Σύμπαντος!

Πάρε τα μαθήματα που έχει να σου διδάξει όλη αυτή η ιστορία, αποδέξου την κοπέλα αυτή όπως είναι, βάλε φυσικά τα όριά σου και προχώρα! Η συνεργασία σας μπορεί να περιπλέκει λίγο τα πράγματα, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι μπορείς να βάλεις τα όρια που χρειάζονται και να πάρεις τις καλύτερες για σένα αποφάσεις! :wink2:

:thumbup:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ μαντζουράνα μου για την απάντησή σου. 

μου είναι αυτή την στιγμή πολύ δύσκολο να πάω παρακάτω, όταν μου λέει μια φίλη μου οτι την εκμεταλλεύομαι ενώ της έχω φερθεί δίνοντάς της από τα δικά μου. κ όταν θα πρέπει να την βλέπω κάθε μέρα κ να συνεχίσω όπως λέει αυτή να την εκμεταλλεύομαι. πραγματικά είμαι σε πολύ δυσάρεστη θέση, πληρώνω το λάθος που έκανα να την θεωρήσω αδερφή μου κ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ πως μπορεί να διορθωθεί μια τέτοια κατάσταση. πραγματικά ο μόνος λόγος που επέλεξα να συνεργαστώ μαζί της είναι γιατί ήθελα να την βοηθήσω κ όχι για να την εκμεταλλευτώ κ τώρα από την μία λυπάμαι να την αδειάσω ,αλλά κ από την άλλη δεν ξέρω πως θα μπορούσε να συνεχιστεί κάτι τέτοιο.

επίσης προσπαθώ να πάρω εξηγήσεις ώστε να μην έχω παρεξηγήσει κάτι αλλά κ αυτές δεν καταδέχεται να μου της δώσει.

τέσπα, μην σας φορτίζω με τα δικά μου, απλά είπα λίγο να ξεδώσω κ δν ξέρω που αλλού.

----------


## eleni1986

Θα εχεις οσο γινεται τυπικές σχέσεις, και θα παραμένεις ευγενική κ άνετη. Δεν θα εχεις πολλες σχέσεις απο εδώ κ πέρα πέρα των επαγγελματικών κ θα προσπαθείς να μην δινεις σημασία κ να κοιταζεις τον εαυτο σου, ξερω ειναι δύσκολο, εγω δεν τα εχω καταφέρει ακομα, αλλ ολα γινονται. Εσυ εχεις τη συνείδηση σου καθαρή.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Ναι θα προσπαθησω να φερθω οπως λες αφου πρωτα προσπαθησω να παρω καποιες εξηγησεις κ να βγαλω καθαρα συμπερασματα. Ελπιζω κ εσυ να τα καταφερεις με την σειρα σου

----------


## eleni1986

Εγω ειμαι τοσο πεσμένη που δεν μπορω να παρω εξηγήσεις ουτε κ να προσπαθησω, βλεπεις σε εμενα εγινε ξαφνικά παραμονές του γαμου.. Χωρις αφορμή, απλα έφταιγαν ολα.. Κ ολοι.. Ελπιζω παίρνοντας απόσταση να το ξεπεράσω κ να πάψω να φοβαμαι οτι μπορει καποια στιγμη να επηρεάσουν τον αντρα μου..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

τι να πω...οι ανθρωποι ειναι σκληροι...κ εμεις, εγω δηλαδη, πολυ ευαισθητη

----------


## eleni1986

Δεν ξερω αν ειμαστε ευαίσθητες γενικότερα η με κάποιους ανθρωπους.. Το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν καποιον τον εχουμε ψηλά στα ματια μας κ προσπαθούμε να εχουμε καλη σχεση μαζι του κ να τον ευχαριστούμε με όποιον τροπο μπορούμε, κ εκείνος στο τελος μας πληγώνει. Ας μην κλαίγομαι αλλο, συγγνωμη.. Ελπιζω σε καλύτερες μερες!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Κοίτα θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο όσον αφορά τα συναισθήματα, τις φιλίες μου κ τους δικούς μου, γιατί γενικώς έχω αντοχές. αλλά όταν νιώθω οτι χάνω έναν φίλο ή οτι υπολόγισα λάθος, χάνω την γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου. ξέρω οτι δεν πρέπει να βασίζομαι τόσο στους άλλους αλλά περισσότερο στον εαυτό μου. όμως από μικρό παιδί με έχει φάει η μοναξιά κ είναι αυτό που φοβάμαι περισσότερο. βλέπω τους γύρω μου όσο μεγαλώνουν σταματάει να τους νοιάζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό η αποδοχή από τους άλλους αλλά επικεντρώνονται στους στόχους τους. βέβαια μερικοί γίνονται σκληροί ,κακοί κ αδίσταχτοι. δεν θέλω να φτάσω σε ένα τέτοιο σημείο, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να γίνω λίγο πιο σκληρόπετση. 
δν κλαίγεσαι είναι πίκρα αυτό με τα πεθερικά κ σε καταλαβαίνω. πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρεις να το αντιμετωπίσεις όμως

----------


## eleni1986

Με λυπεί που λες,ότι από μικρό παιδί έχεις βιώσει τόση μοναξιά, ακούγεται δύσκολο.. Εύχομαι σήμερα και στο μέλλον αυτή η μοναξιά να αποτελεί ένα δυσάρεστο παρελθόν και μόνο στην ζωή σου. Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, θα σου πω ότι καλώς ή κακώς δεν περνούν όλα από το χέρι μας, μαθαίνουμε εμάς και τους άλλους και τους δίνουμε στην ζωή μας τον ρόλο που τους αξίζει, τίποτα λιγότερο και τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ε εντάξει ας μην γίνομαι κ ντράμα κουιν, δν χρειάζεται να σε λυπεί, όλοι έχουμε περάσει καταστάσεις που γεμίζουν ανασφάλεια. 

τελικά, η φίλη μου είπε πως δν νιώθει απέναντί μου έτσι όπως φάνηκε απλά ήταν λάθος στιγμή κ ότι για αλλού πήγαινε .από την μία νιώθω δικαιωμένη κ γιατί λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση από την άλλη θα μπορούσε να με προειδοποιήσει πριν φάω τις σφαίρες. ξέρω σκασίλα σας αλλά αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι οτι τελικά πρέπει πάντα να ζητάμε εξηγήσεις αν δεν είμαστε 1000% σίγουροι.

----------


## eleni1986

Πολυ ωραια εξέλιξη ηταν αυτη μαντάμ.. Το καλο ειναι οτι το πηρε πανω της απο ο,τι καταλαβα κ αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικό. Ολοι μας εχουμε κακές στιγμές, κ πρεπει να δείχνουμε κατανόηση.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

όχι ακριβώς ,εμμέσως πλην σαφώς με χρησιμοποίησε αλλά ενιγουει.

----------


## eleni1986

Μαντάμ επειδη δεν θυμαμαι, ποσο χρόνων εισαι;;

----------


## marulenia

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> ξέρω σκασίλα σας αλλά αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι οτι τελικά πρέπει πάντα να ζητάμε εξηγήσεις αν δεν είμαστε 1000% σίγουροι.


Αυτό με τις ξεκάθαρες σχέσεις και τις εξηγήσεις πολύ το θαυμάζω. Είναι τρομερό.. Να μπορείς και να έχεις τα κότσια να καθίσεις απέναντι στον άλλο και να τα πεις χωρίς ψου ψου ψου, μικρότητες και μπηχτές. Νέτα, σκέτα. Εύγε.. Σου φυγε ένα βάρος από πάνω σου κι ακόμα πιο σημαντικό που δεν κρύφτηκες πίσω από το φαγητό. 

http://media1.giphy.com/media/xIJLgO6rizUJi/giphy.gif

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

με λες αυτά που θέλω να ακούσω για να με καλοπιάσεις που έχεις γίνει γουορκαχόλικ κ μας γράφεις; πολύ καλά κάνεις μαρουλένια μου εγώ υποκλίνομαι σε εσένα. ξέρω οτι δν μας ξεχνάς μην ανησυχείς! αλλά κ η αλήθεια είναι οτι η αποχή από το φόρουμ σημαίνει οτι δν το έχεις κ τόσο ανάγκη κ εγώ γιαυτό χαίρομαι:bouncing:

----------


## marulenia

Μια χαρά το έχω ανάγκη, αλλά το κουφάρι μου τη νύχτα δεν ξέρω πού να το σωριάσω... Αν δεν μπορώ να να βολέψω το κορμί μου πώς να βάλω τις σκέψεις μου σε σειρά... Να αφήσουμε λέω εγώ τις υποκλίσεις γιατί τα λουμπάγκο παραμονεύουν :P

----------


## eleni1986

Rain μου σε παρακαλώ... Μην κάνεις αρνητικές σκέψεις..Τον εαυτό σου να προσεχεις, τα υπόλοιπα γινονται ... Να μην ζηλεύεις είναι κουραστικό.. Και για τους δύο.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

rain μου δεν ήξερα οτι έχεις boyfriend! τι καλά που ζηλεύεις, αυτό σημαίνει οτι είσαι ερωτευμένη!!!!!!!!! θα σε συμβούλευα να ακούς πολλά καψουροτράγουδα όχι απαραίτητα σλοου αλλά αρκετά δυναμικά ειδικά όταν βγαίνεις για περπάτημα για να ξεσπάς την έντασή σου εκεί. επίσης ΣΕΞ. τέλος πρέπει να ζήσεις αυτό που σου συμβαίνει και να μην σε νοιάζει αν θα πληγωθείς γιατί δεν συμβαίνει σε πολλούς. Ξέρω οτι δεν είναι ωραία να πληγωνόμαστε αλλά έτσι νιώθεις πιο έντονα συναισθήματα. ΖΕΙΣ! επίσης να χαίρεσαι που του την πέφτουν κ άλλες γιατί σημαίνει οτι το αγόρι σου είναι καλό και αξίζει.

----------


## eleni1986

Πάντως και εγω ζηλευα στην αρχη τον αντρα μου πολύ, και στενοχωριόμουν και έβαζα πολλά με τον νου μου ώσπου το ξεπέρασα.. Γιατι ποτέ δεν ανακάλυπτα κάτι

----------


## eleni1986

Ε και μετα βαρέθηκα να το ψάχνω...

----------


## MissButterfly

μμμ ας γραψω σημερα εδω που δεν με αγχωσε τιποτε και δε θα αφησω να με στεναχωρησει τιποτε. Γιατι τις αλλες μερες δε θα εφταναν 10 σελιδες :P
Σιγουρα αν ημουν πιο αναισθητη δε θα ημουν τοσο παχυσαρκη.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι αλλά δεν έχει κ νόημα μια σχέση αν φοβόμαστε διαρκώς μην πληγωθούμε ή να μας πληγώσουν. αφού λες οτι το αγόρι σου θέλει εσένα. φυσικά κ δεν θα ανέχεσαι τις άλλες να την πέφτουν θα τις βάζεις στην θέση τους με τρόπο κ στον φίλο σου θα δείχνεις τι σε ενοχλεί κ μέχρι που είναι τα όριά σου αλλά χωρίς υστερίες. όλοι σε καταλαβαίνουμε, γιατί όλοι πληγωνόμαστε κ όλοι ζηλεύουμε. επίσης ένα τιπ. όσο περισσότερο δείχνεις στις άλλες οτι ζηλεύεις τόσο θα του την πέφτουν. είναι αρπακτικά τα θηλυκά.http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/...1_1561202c.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81llheFKpco

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αρπακτικό indeed η κοπέλα. η καημένη δεν μπορεί να βρει δικό της γκόμενο. τι εννοείς με το "το έκανα για τον φίλο μου"; βρε το όλοι πληγωνόμαστε το είπα για να μην νιώθεις οτι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι περνάς.

----------


## eleni1986

Θα ηρεμησεις, θα δειξεις εμπιστοσυνη στον φιλο σου κ αδιαφορια κ ανωτεροτητα ως προς τις αλλες. Εισαι πολυ καλυτερη!! αλλωστε εσενα επιλεγει γιατι εσδνα θελει. Κ επισης θα κανεις αυτα που ευχαριστουν εσενα, χωρις καταπιεση.. κ ενα ερωτημα, γιατθι συνυπαρχετε με αλες κοπελες που δειχνουν ενδιαφερον στο αγορι σου; δεν μπορεις να τις κανεις περα; οι γυναικες οταν βλεπουν δεσμευμενο η παντρεμενο, πολλες δηλαδη, τις πιανει ενας ανταγωνισμος κ θελουν να τον παρουν.. μην τα επιτρεπεις αυτα, απομακρυνσου.

----------


## MissButterfly

ωχ συγνωμη ειδα το θεμα στα σημερινα μηνυματα και πεταχτηκα σφηνα λολ δεν ειχα δει οτι συζητουσατε...

----------


## MissButterfly

Κοριτσι μου εφοσον εχεις καταθλιψη και ο συντροφος σου σε στηριζει και ειναι μαζι σου εχετε γερη σχεση. Απο εκει και περα καλο ειναι να κανεις περα αυτες που τον γουσταρουν. Δεν θελεις να τον βαζεις σε πειρασμο οσο κι αν τον εμπιστευεσαι.
Ετσι το βλεπω εγω. Προφανως ενας αντρας ειναι πιστος ασχετα τι κανει η αλλη αλλα δε βλεπω το λογο να κανετε παρεα με ατομα που δε σεβονται τη σχεση σας. Γνωμη μου παντα ετσι?...

----------


## ailouros

rain μου,καταρχάς μαρέσει το ψευδόνιμό σου! είναι δροσιστικό! :blush:

δεν σου κρύβω είχα και εγώ τον πρώτο χρόνο όλες τις ανασφάλειες του κόσμου με την πρώτη μου σχέση.
Είναι θέμα χρόνου. 

Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου πιο πολύ,είναι να του έχεις εμπιστοσύνη.
(δεν λέω τυφλή, αλλά να σκέφτεσαι πάντα ότι ό,τι και να γίνει ό,τι μπορεί να θέλουν οι άλλες κοπέλες το αγόρι σου
θέλει εσένα και για αυτό είστε και μαζί.)
Σκέψου πως για να είναι μαζί σου και όχι με τις άλλες κοπέλες,τότε συμαίνει πως για εκείνον είσαι το καλύτερο.

Θα έλεγα μήπως θα ήταν καλό απλά να ρωτήσεις την κοπέλα αφού μιλάτε κιόλας αν τρέχει τίποτα, γιατί ίσως να είναι απλά έτσι ο χαρακτήρας της και στην πραγματικότητα να μην θέλει το αγόρι σου.
ή καλύτερα απλά δείξε της με τρόπο πόσο πολύ σε αγαπάει το αγόρι σου και το πόσο καλά είστε μαζί μπας και το καταλάβει..

----------


## ailouros

Και συμφωνώ με την Butterfly, δεν υπάρχει λόγος αφού σε στεναχωρεί η φάση,να κάνετε παρέα στην κοπέλα.

ό,τι δεν σε κάνει χαρούμενη διώξ'το.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

rain μου άρεσε η ιδέα της αιλουρίτας ,να την ρωτούσες αν γουστάρει το αγόρι σου με φιλικό και διακριτικό τρόπο, αλλά βέβαια αυτό προϋποθέτει πολύ σωστό χειρισμό κ χιούμορ από μέρους σου αλλιώς υπάρχει κίνδυνος να φανείς η κακιά ζηλιάρα. γενικώς kill em with kindness που λένε κ οι αμερικανοί. η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχω ξεχάσει τέτοιου είδους ίντριγκες αλλά υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο αυτή η κοπέλα να είναι απλά τύπος που ψάχνει επιβεβαίωση απόλους τους άνδρες αλλά χωρίς διάθεση να σου φάει τον φίλο; ή είναι τόσο διαχυτική μόνο μαζί του; υπάρχει περίπτωση να του την έπεσε παλιότερα πάνω σε σούρα ή απόγνωση κ να μην το θεωρεί η ίδια σημαντικό; μου φαίνεται πολύ τραβηγμένο να κυνηγάει τον δικό σου τόσο καιρό, και να τρώει χυλόπιτες κατ' εξακολούθηση. αν κ νομίζω οτι τα νέα τα κορίτσια ίσως έχουν ξεφύγει λίγο (η θεια). 

που το ξέρεις εσύ οτι την είχε πέσει στο φίλο σου; στο είπε αυτός; ήσουν μπροστά;

----------


## eleni1986

Η κάθε κοπέλα και ο κάθε άνθρωπος χειρίζεται διαφορετικά τα θέματα και τα προβλήματα που τον απασχολούν.. Εγώ εφ'όσον με έφθειρε μια τέτοια κατάσταση, θα απαιτούσα να την απομακρύνει.. Τι υποχρέωση και βλακείες, από εκεί και πέρα θα σκεφτόμουν τι να κάνω.. Αλλά ειπαμε, δεν αντιμετωπίζουμε όλοι με τον ίδιο τροπο ό,τι μας απασχολεί..

----------


## afratoulini90

Νιώθω φριχτά απο τη στιγμη π διαβασα για το κτηνος που βιασε τη 18χρονη κορη του οταν του ειπε οτι ειναι εγκυος.

Νιώθω απιστευτη οργη για τους εγκληματιες που στοιχειώνουν όλη τη ζωη του θυματος με τις διεστραμμένες πράξεις τους.

Ο συγκεκριμένος θα φυλακιστει για 15 χρονια ενω δεν θα επρεπε να ξαναδει το φως του ηλιου. Αλλοι μενουν ατιμώρητοι.

Νιωθω απεραντο πόνο για ολες αυτες τις ψυχες που βιωνουν τοσο φριχτες καταστασεις.

Νιωθω απαισια που μπορει να "κλαφτω" ή να ξεσπασω στο φαγητο για μια βλακεια τη στιγμη που ανθρωποι παλευουν για ο,τι εγω εχω δεδομένο.

Προσευχομαι απλα ο Θεος να δωσει δύναμη στους ανθρωπους που πονουν.

----------


## ailouros

Αφρατουλίνι, και εγώ όταν ακούω κάτι τέτοια απλά θέλω να μετακομίσω σε άλλο πλανήτη.


Πιστεύω στο τέλος όλοι αυτοί βρίσκουν την τιμωρία τους. όλοι παίρνουν στο τέλος ό,τι τους αξίζει και οι καλοί και οι κακοί.
όπως στα παραμύθια.. 

Ακόμα και οι άνθρωποι που έπεσαν θύματα, βρίσκουν την δυναμή τους.

Μη ξεσπάσεις στο φαγητό.. καλήτερα κάνε ένα τρέξιμο ή βαράκια.. ή ζωγράφισε τον θυμό σου σε ένα τετράδιο  :Smile: 

Επίσης ό,τι διαβάζεις ή ό,τι ακούς γενικά απο το ιντερνετ μη το πιστεύεις και πολύ, ειδικά στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν πολλές απάτες.

----------


## Blossom

'Not my circus, not my monkeys', δεν το είχα ξανακούσει, καλόοο! :lol:

Μου θύμισε και αυτό:

Robbie Williams - Me and my monkey

Αφιερωμένο! Ελάτε να ανεβαίνουμε μωρέ! http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/he...y-emoticon.gif

----------


## ailouros

σειρά μου να στεναχωρηθώ και εγω σήμερα! το εχει η μέρα δεν εξηγείται.

να γυρνάς σπίτι και να βλέπεις τον άνθρωπό σου,η σχέση που υποτίθεται σε στηρίζει.. οτι πάει και στέλνει μυνήματα σε γκομενάκια του φμπ,
σε φάση τι θεάρα γυμνασμένη κουκλάρα που είσαι, με κορμάρα και τετοια.

και οχι, δεν σκέφτηκα α,θα με απατήσει.. σκέφτηκα, αφού ξέρεις τι περνάω και τι προσπάθειες κάνω.. τόσο πολύ δεν αξίζω πια; επειδη δεν έχω κοιλιακούς και γυμνασμένο σώμα; 

μίου..

:no:

----------


## Blossom

Ωχ, τι γίνεται βρε κορίτσια; Μήπως φταίει το καλοκαίρι και τα αρσενικά τρελαίνονται; :P

Αίλουρε, το πιο πιθανό είναι ο φίλος σου απλώς να παίζει, να μη σημαίνει δηλαδή τίποτα παραπάνω από αυτό που βλέπεις, 
μερικά (χωρίς σκέψη) σχόλια στο χώρο του facebook. 

Στη θέση σου μάλλον θα με προβλημάτιζε γιατί το κάνει αυτό, τι ικανοποίηση μπορεί να αντλεί... Γιατί δεν ασχολείται με πιο σημαντικά
θέματα στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του. Anyway.

Το γεγονός πως εσύ νιώθεις απορριπτέα και βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για την αξία σου ως άτομο βασιζόμενη σε σχόλια στο ίντερνετ
είναι όμως το πραγματικό πρόβλημα, που επιβεβαιώνει το πόσο λίγο αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου!

Γιατί βρε κοπέλα μου το κάνεις αυτό;

Άποψή μου, αν σε ενοχλεί η συμπεριφορά του αγοριού σου, να το συζητήσεις ήρεμα μαζί του και να βρείτε μαζί έναν τρόπο να μην
πληγώνει ο ένας τον άλλον. 

Προσπάθησε να μην συνδέεις τις δικές _σου_ ανασφάλειες με τα προβλήματα στη σχέση _σας_, που, 
όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, είναι ο αλληλοσεβασμός που οφείλετε να διεκδικείτε και να δείχνετε.





> _Originally posted by Dulcinea del Toboso_
> Βασικά ολόκληρο έχει ως εξής "Everytime you feel yourself getting pulled into other people's nonsense, repeat these words : NOT my circus, NOT my monkeys" !!!
> 
> Κομματαρα το τραγούδι!!! Eκπληκτικός performer ο Robbie!!
> Για πιο ανεβαστικό έχουμε κ αυτό!!! 
> 
> Let me entertain you


Μα είναι εκπληκτικός, ναι! Πάμε ρε Ντουλτσινέα! http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/dancing/...y-emoticon.gif

----------


## eleni1986

Κοριτσια, συγγνωμη αλλα θελω να ρωτησω το εξης.. γιατι τα επιτρεπετε ολα αυτα;;;; θεωρω οτι σαν συμπεριφορα ειναι τουλαχιστον κατακριτεα..

----------


## ailouros

το άκουσα το τραγούδι απο τον ΘΕΟΥΛΗ τον Ρομπι και με τα σχόλιά σας αισθάνομαι καλήτερα.

ήταν αυτό της στιγμής που έπρεπε να το βγάλω.

το έχουμε συζητήσει αλλά νευριάζει και κάθεται και τσακώνεται μόνος του,και βγαίνω εγώ η φταίχτρα.

το ξέρω ότι άν μπορούσα να αγαπήσω τον εαφτό μου απλά ουτε θα με στεναχωρούσε, ούτε τιποτα..

----------


## ailouros

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Αίλουρε μου είναι δυνατον την λιγουροκαφρίλα του δικού σου να την παίρνεις πάνω σου κ να νιώθεις οτι μειωνεκτείς εσύ? Ντάξει ο δικός σου το τερμάτισε. πόσο χρονών είναι???Μα νομίζεις οτι αν ήσουν μοντέλα δεν θα τον έβρισκες να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο? νομίζεις οτι αυτές με τις κορμάρες δεν τραβάνε τέτοια? Γιατί νομίζεις τότε οτι προβάλουν τα σώματά τους ? Σε ποιον κ τι προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν?νιώθω εντελώς γριά σα να μην καταλαβαίνω τι γίνεται με τα σημερινά χούγια κ τα σόσιαλ μίντια. Ζείτε σε φοβερά πιεστικές κ ανταγωνιστικές συνθήκες. τι τραβάτε κ εσείς!Εμείς πριν μια 15ετία μια μπρίτνει κ μια jlo είχαμε όλο κ όλο να μας μοστράρουν τους κοιλιακούς τους κ να ζηλεύουμε.

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> Αίλουρε μου είναι δυνατον την λιγουροκαφρίλα του δικού σου να την παίρνεις πάνω σου κ να νιώθεις οτι μειωνεκτείς εσύ? Ντάξει ο δικός σου το τερμάτισε. πόσο χρονών είναι???Μα νομίζεις οτι αν ήσουν μοντέλα δεν θα τον έβρισκες να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο? νομίζεις οτι αυτές με τις κορμάρες δεν τραβάνε τέτοια? Γιατί νομίζεις τότε οτι προβάλουν τα σώματά τους ? Σε ποιον κ τι προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν?νιώθω εντελώς γριά σα να μην καταλαβαίνω τι γίνεται με τα σημερινά χούγια κ τα σόσιαλ μίντια. Ζείτε σε φοβερά πιεστικές κ ανταγωνιστικές συνθήκες. τι τραβάτε κ εσείς!Εμείς πριν μια 15ετία μια μπρίτνει κ μια jlo είχαμε όλο κ όλο να μας μοστράρουν τους κοιλιακούς τους κ να ζηλεύουμε.


χαχαχχα ποσο εισαι Μανταμ? συμφωνω με οσα γραφεις, πραγματικα ειναι θεμα ανθρωπου. Δε λες οτι εμεις δεν ειχαμε καν φουμπου! τωρα στα γεραματα αποκτησαμε χεχε

Αιλουρε δεν εχει να κανει με εσενα...ειναι δικο του το θεμα...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μόλις 30 είμαι μις . δεν είμαι δα κ μεγάλη αλλά με τις ηλικίες 17-22 διαπιστώνω ένα χάσμα αν κ θεωρώ οτι η σημερινή νεολέρα είναι πολύ πιο ώριμη κ πιο μπροστά από εμάς  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ailouros

χαχαχαχα ευχαριστώ κορίτσια μου, εγώ φταίω που κάθομαι και συγκρίνω τον εαυτό μου.

Απλά ήταν το στυλάκι του που μου την έσπασε  :Mad:  γιατι πρίν το σχόλιο γυρναει και μου λεει χμμ,ποτε θα πας γυμναστήριο;..
αυτό, μόνο. Σαν να ρίχνει αλάτι στη πληγή..

Dulcinea ήταν σαν και αυτές που δουλέυουν στην εταιρία durex χαχαχαχαχα, και μάλλον ήταν ψέυτικο απ ότι είδα.

Μαντάμ σου σου, όντως το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές αυτό το φαινόμενο με τις κοπέλες που καθε πέντε λεπτά βγαζουν φωτό με τα απαυτά τους έξω.. ίσως έχουν ανάγκη για επιβεβαίωση. Αλλα με τόση ομορφιά γιατί να έχεις αυτήν την ανάγκη? τις λατρεύω τις απαντήσεις σου!! 

rain.. είμαι σίγουρη ότι, δεν θα έκανε κάτι τέτοιο, και αν δεν θα με αγαπούσε δεν θα είμασταν μαζί. έτσι και αλλιώς βρε κορίτσι άν θέλει ο άλλος να πάει με άλλη θα πάει. Δεν μπορούμε να εμποδίσουμε σε αυτό ότι και να κάνουμε. 
απλά έχει αυτόν τον τρόπο να μου πεί "πρέπει να αδυνατήσεις". 

Ενιωσα πολύ όμορφα με τις απαντήσεις σας. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!! :starhit:

σας το αφιερώνω! 
http://http://totally-believe-in-you...52843_orig.jpg

----------


## ailouros

Ελπίζω κανένας μας να μην έχει άλλες στεναχώριες!!

το γεμίσαμε το τόπικ χθές :P:P:P:P

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ω σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια μου. ορίστε κ ένα ανέκδοτο που κολλάει στην περίπτωση για να ευθυμήσουμε!

http://www.newsbeast.gr/weird/arthro...staria-kai-to-
loukaniko

----------


## ailouros

αγαπητή rain.. πιστεύω οτι όλοι οταν κάνουμε "διαιτα" κάνουμε το λάθος να παθαίνουμε εμμονή με τους αριθμούς!

τα κιλά,τα γραμμάρια,τις θερμίδες τις μπουκιές τα πάντα.

υπάρχει ζωή πέρα απο αυτό.

Τα κιλά μας,είναι απλά ένας αριθμός! δεν είμαστε εμείς. 
τα κιλά μας δεν είναι αυτό που μας κάνει να είμαστε εμείς, ούτε είναι ο χαρακτήρας μας,ούτε τα συναισθήματά μας,ούτε αυτό μου μας βλέπουν οι άλλοι.

συχαίνομαι την λέξη δίαιτα, και δεν την χρησιμοποιώ, χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο μια υγιεινή διατροφή χωρίς στερήσεις και για το σώμα μου και τον εαυτό μου.
μή λές οτι κάνεις δίαιτα, απλά καλήτερα σκέψου.. ποιά θα ήταν η ιδανική διατροφή που θα μπορούσα να την ακολουθήσω σε όλη μου την ζωη; μ'αρέσουν (πχ) οι πατάτες τηγανιτές; τα γλυκάκια; θα τα βάλω στο πρόγραμμα! θα τρώω μια - δυο φορές τον μήνα μια μερίδα. Να αγαπάμε, και να απολαμβάνουμε την ζωή μας, να κάνουμε πράγματα στον εαφτό μας, να μας κάνουμε δώρα  :Smile:  (και να μην περιμένουμε απο τα αγόρια μας ή απο άλλους γενικότερα να μας κάνουν εκείνοι ευτιχισμένους, πρώτα πρέπει να κάνουμε τους εαυτούς μας ευτιχισμένους. ) 

και ένα που μου άρεσε και το σκέφτομαι κάθε μέρα απο την MissButterfly είναι: βρές κάτι να μην σε απογοητεύει ακόμα και όταν σε εγκαταλείψουν όλοι. :love::love::love::love:

----------


## ailouros

χαχαχαχαχα πολύ καλό και εύστοχο ανέκδοτο μαντάμ! :love:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ΕΝΤΙΤ πολύ σωστά τα λες ρειν μου περί αλλαγής οπτικής ! για έμπνευση σας βάζω την γαμάτη την άσλει γράχαμ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGiAIEkqTk0

----------


## eleni1986

Συμφωνώ με την μαντάμ, και εγω 30 είμαι... Αλλά κορίτσια δεν σας καταλαβαίνω με τιποτα. Πραγματικά, εάν σε εμένα έδειχνε κάτι τέτοιο θα του έλεγα να πάει και να την βρει... Το αν θέλω ή όχι να αδυνατίσω αφορα εμένα και μόνο εμένα. Όχι κάποιον αντρα, κανέναν άντρα. Δεν σας καταλαβαίνω, δηλαδή εάν βλέπεις τον φίλο σου να λιμπίζεται μια άλλη, έστω και νοερα και το κάνει μπροστά στα μάτια σου αυτό και μονο δεν σας ξενερώνει? Πέρα από αυτό, είναι σαν να σου λέει κατάμουτρα, ετσι δεν μου αρέσεις... Επίσης αυτό δεν σας χαλάει? Τον εχει καμία σας δεμένο? Τι να πω.. όλα στο βωμό της συντροφιάς και της σχεσης?? Όχι.... Υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα πέρα από αυτά. Είστε όλες για πολύ καλύτερα από αυτά, τα κιλά χάνονται αν θες, τόσοι τα κατάφεραν.. Το θέμα είναι να έχουμε κοντά μας ανθρώπους που μας δέχονται, με όλα τα ελαττώματά μας, και μας κάνουν να νιώθουμε σημαντικές. Εγώ βλέπω πολλή ανασφάλεια.. όλοι έχουμε, αλλά το ταιρι μας πρέπει να μας γεμίζει με αυτοπεποίθηση, όχι να μας βουλιάζει.. Φιλικά πάντα, και ως μεγαλύτερή σας.

----------


## ailouros

ωραία τα λές Ελένη, φυσικά και με ξενέρωσε προσωπικά. ούτε και το παραβλέπω..
θα δώ τι θα κάνω με αυτό το θέμα.

αλλά δεν θέλω άλλο να το αναλύω. θέλω να είμαι εγώ καλά.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

εγώ νιώθω την ανάγκη να ξαναματαπώ τον πόνο μου για την φίλη μου. έχει κλείσει χρόνο τώρα που οι σχέσεις μας έχουν γίνει κάκιστες ,βλεπόμαστε κάθε μέρα στην δουλειά κ ποτέ έξω. οι λόγοι πολλοί, η ουσία είναι η κακή επικοινωνία που θεωρώ οτι άλλοτε ξεκινάει από την ίδια και άλλοτε από εμένα. εγώ είμαι αρκετά έντονος άνθρωπος ,εξωστρεφής με τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους κ ανοιχτό βιβλίο, η ίδια είναι κρυψίνους και ψωροπερήφανη. γενικώς ήμασταν πολύ δεμένες και επενδύσαμε πολλά η μία στην στην άλλη, κυρίως εγώ, αλλά τώρα φαίνεται πως δεν μπορούμε να τα ξαναβρούμε και παρά την καθημερινή τριβή οι αποστάσεις γίνονται όλο κ μεγαλύτερες. έκανα αρκετά βήματα για να τα βρούμε αλλά απότι φαίνεται αυτή δεν θέλει ή διστάζει να διανύσει την μισή απόσταση . εκτός κ αν θεωρεί οτι την έχει κάνει με το δικό της το μυαλό. δεν θέλω να κάνω εγώ όλη την απόσταση γιατί πάντα έτσι γίνεται και αν δεν μπορέσει να ανοιχτεί ποτέ της τότε πιο το νόημα; γενικώς έχω καταφέρει να ζω με αυτό, χωρίς την καλύτερη μου φίλη δηλαδή αλλά καμιά φορά το σκέφτομαι κ νιώθω πολύ άσχημα.

----------


## eleni1986

Μαντάμ, οι άνθρωποι αλλάζουν... Ίσως έχει αλλάξει σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που δεν θυμίζει πια την καλύτερή σου φίλη..

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by ailouros_
> ωραία τα λές Ελένη, φυσικά και με ξενέρωσε προσωπικά. ούτε και το παραβλέπω..
> θα δώ τι θα κάνω με αυτό το θέμα.
> 
> αλλά δεν θέλω άλλο να το αναλύω. θέλω να είμαι εγώ καλά.


Δεν κάνω κήρυγμα, πίστεψε με έχω ανάλογες εμπειρίες, και τοτε έκανα και εγω τα ίδια.. Φαντάσου ότι όταν είχα μια σχέση στο παρελθόν, μου ειχε πει, καλά την πρώτη φορα που σε είχα δει δεν μου άρεσες κθλ γιατι μου είχες φανεί πολύ παχιά.. Αλλά μετά ο τρόπος σου με κέρδισε... Ξέρεις πόσο έχω μετανιώσει που δεν τον εστειλα τοτε? Γι αυτό είμαι πιο καυστική.. Αλλάζω θέμα, εύχομαι να κάνεις την καλύτερη επιλογή!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by rain_
> Ελένη δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς τα πράγματα. Προσωπικά φίλους δεν έχω και δεν εμπιστεύομαι, αλλά και να είχα, ξέρω ότι χάνονται με τον καιρό. 
> Γενικώς τα βλέπω πάρα πολύ απαισιόδοξα τα πράγματα, ότι δεν υπάρχουν καλοί άνθρωποι, ότι όλοι κρίνουν πολύ αυστηρά, κτλ, έτσι και αυτό με φθείρει περισσότερο και από τη σχέση μου. Τουλάχιστον στην σχέση μου θα ακούσω και ένα κοπλιμέντο που και που, θα έχω κάποιον να πω τον πόνο μου. 
> Τώρα το αν με ξενερώνει να λιμπίζεται άλλη δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι αλλά έχεις δίκιο, είναι πολύ αηδία. Αλλά μήπως υπάρχουν και νορμάλ άντρες που να μην τα κάνουν αυτά;; Οι περισσότεροι (99,9%) έτσι είναι..
> Κοίτα, μη νομίζεις ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω, σε καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ξέρεις ποιά είναι η διαφορά μιας γυναίκας με αυτοπεποίθηση και μίας χωρίς; Η πρώτη έχει πάρει αγάπη είτε από τους δικούς της είτε από άντρες, υγιή αγάπη βασικά. Εγώ ένιωθα σαν να γίνομαι έρμαιο του ενός και του άλλου μέχρι που μου έδωσαν κι εμένα και σκεφτόμουν σαν κι εσένα, μετά όμως άλλαξε και αυτό γιατί έμεινα πάλι καιρό μόνη μου............
> Ο καθένας ψάχνει ότι του λείπει, εσύ προφανώς έχεις πάρει αγάπη και μπορείς να ζήσεις και μόνη σου, εγώ δεν μπορώ, δεν έχω το κουράγιο.....Είναι κάτι σαν μαγικό φίλτρο, σου δίνει δύναμη......
> Άνθρωποι να μας δέχονται; Χα, αν δεν έχεις πάρει αγάπη ούτε στις φιλίες τα πας καλά, "κολλάς" με λάθος άτομα που σου βγάζουν την πίστη, εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι έπαθα............


έτσι είναι.. δεν διαφωνώ, έχω πάρει αγάπη, στάθηκα πολύ τυχερη σε αυτό το θέμα. Ίσως γι αυτό το βλέπω αλλιώς..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Μαντάμ, οι άνθρωποι αλλάζουν... Ίσως έχει αλλάξει σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που δεν θυμίζει πια την καλύτερή σου φίλη..


δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε η φίλη μου. νομίζω οτι εγώ έδωσα πολλά και περίμενα ανταλλάγματα ενώ ήξερα εκ των προτέρων τον χαρακτήρα της , την νοοτροπία της και τον τρόπο που χειρίζεται καταστάσεις. απλά δεν περίμενα οτι θα έχει τόσο έντονες άμυνες κ μαζί μου ή οτι τέλος πάντως θα αφήνονταν και θα έδινε κ αυτή πράματα. φυσικά δεν μιλάω για υλικά. 
σα να λες ένα μυστικό σε έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρεις οτι αυτός δεν θα σου πει το δικό του πίσω αλλά ελπίζεις οτι θα στο πει κ όταν δεν γίνεται απογοητεύεσαι. στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπλέχτηκαν κ τρίτα άτομα. το μυστικό της φίλης μου μαθεύτηκε κεγώ έπρεπε κ συνεχίζω να κάνω πως δεν ξέρω τίποτα. την αφήνω να νομίζει οτι με ξεγέλασε. βασικά δεν ξέρω καν τι νομίζει.
ήταν δικό μου λάθος να περιμένω ανταλλάγματα. αλλά κ πως θα γίνει. γίνεται να μοιράζεται σε μια φιλία μόνο ο ένας τις χαρές κ τις λύπες του κ ο άλλος να τα κρύβει διαρκώς;

----------


## eleni1986

Σκέφτηκες ποτέ γιατί να τα κρύβει? Ή εάν τα κρύβει μόνο σε εσένα ή γενικά?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

δεν ξέρω πιστεύω οτι έτσι έχει μάθει. όπως εγώ είμαι χύμα κ ξεβράκωτη. γενικά δεν τα λέει αλλά τώρα επειδή είμαστε κ σε κοινό χώρο εργασίας τα κρύβει ακόμα περισσότερο από εμένα. φοβερές άμυνες. κ πολλά παραμύθια. κ πολλή φαντασία. (κατά το φαντασμένη). δεν πιστεύω οτι δεν είμαι εχέμυθη.

----------


## eleni1986

Μαντάμ συγγνώμη που σε ρωτάω ευθέως, αλλά τοσο απαραίτητη σου είναι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

όχι τόσο. μάλλον αυτής της είμαι πιο απαραίτητη αν το καλοσκεφτείς.

----------


## eleni1986

Δηλαδη? Τότε γιατί ασχολείσαι? Θυμάμαι που το συζητούσαμε και παλιά αυτό το θέμα, έχει περασει τόσος καιρός, δεν αλλαξε κάτι και όμως εσένα σε απασχολεί εξίσου.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι δεν μπορώ να το λύσω. προσπαθώ να αδιαφορήσω αλλά όλο και με απασχολεί. σε ευχαριστώ κ τότε κ τώρα που μου μίλησες. νιώθω οτι ξελαφρώνω κάθε φορά που τα γράφω εδώ.

----------


## marulenia

Να τα λες να φεύγουν από πάνω σου...

Εγώ σήμερα συνειδητοποίησα ότι ο άνθρωπος που ήθελε διακαώς να με προσλάβει και με απασχολούσε με αυτή την πρόφαση ποικιλοτρόπως τα τελευταία χρόνια και με ρωτούσε συνεχώς πότε και αν θα τελειώσει η σύμβασή μου με το αφεντικό μου για να ξεκινήσουμε να συνεργαζόμαστε επισήμως μου πουλούσε φούμαρα. Ένα μήνα και 8 μέρες μετά τη λήξη της σύμβασής μου μου'δειξε τις πραγματικές του προθέσεις...

Αν και κρατούσα μικρό καλάθι δε μπορώ να πω ότι δε στεναχωρήθηκα...
Πιο πολύ για το βιοποριστικό κομμάτι...

----------


## ailouros

πω πω!! δηλαδή τώρα δεν μπορείς να γυρίσεις στην παλιά σου δουλεία; 

μη το βάζεις κάτω μαρουλένια μου, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σου έκανε αυτός ο νέος εργοδότης, αν σου είχε υποσχεθεί
άλλα και άλλα έκανε, έχε στο νού σου και τον νομικό τρόπο..

----------


## marulenia

Ευχαριστώ Αίλουρε για τη συμπαράσταση.

Κι οι προηγούμενοι εργοδότες καλύτεροι δεν ήταν. 
Αλλά τουλάχιστον ήταν συνεπείς στις συμβάσεις τους. 
Ακόμα κι αν αυτό σήμαινε ότι σε βάζαν να υπογράφεις συμβάσεις ανά μήνα ή ανά δεκαπενθήμερο.
Όχι προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να γυρίσω. 

Τη νομική οδό δε σκοπεύω να τη χρησιμοποιήσω, για ανθρωπιστικούς κυρίως λόγους. 
Δε θέλω να καταστρέψω μια μικρομεσαία επιχείρηση...
Απλά πρέπει να βρω τρόπο να απεμπλακώ...

----------


## eleni1986

Μαρουλένια μου θα σου πω την δική μου εμπειρία σε αυτό το θέμα.. Όταν προσπαθούσα να βρω δουλειά είχα και εγω εμπιστευτεί γνωστούς, πήγαινα καλά στις συνεντεύξεις και ήλπιζα.. Ώσπου μετα απογοητευόμουν, πιστευω ότι θα έχεις ταμείο ανεργιας για ένα διάστημα να ψαξεις με την ησυχία σου σωστα?Βρήκα λοιπόν και καλύτερο εργασιακό περιβάλλον εως άψογο.. Και τώρα λέω ότι κάνοντας υπομονή βγήκα κερδισμένη. Η κρίση πάντα φέρνει ευκαιρίες, θα κοιτάξεις με την ησυχια σου και όταν θα είναι κάτι για καλό, πίστεψε με θα κάτσει..
Σου εύχομαι να γίνει σύντομα, γιατί μετά την υγεια, κακά τα ψέματα, είναι από τα σπουδαιότερα αγαθά.
Αλλά ψυχραιμία και αισιοδοξία, σου ευχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## marulenia

Ευχαριστώ Ελένη για τα θετικά vibes,

Δυστυχώς ταμείο δε βγαίνω...
Οπότε με πιάνει άγχος να βρω άμεσες λύσεις...
Συχνά ξεσπάω στις σοκολάτες και στα παγωτά και γενικά στους υδατάνθρακες, αλλά υπάρχουν στιγμές που σκέφτομαι και πιο καθαρά
και βλέπω το πρόβλημα στην πραγματική του διάσταση και παίρνω βαθιές ανάσες και συνεχίζω..
Μεγάλο θέμα να είσαι υγιής...

----------


## eleni1986

Θα κοιταζεις με ηρεμια τις αγγελιες που υπαρχουν κ θα βρεθει κατι που να σου ταιριςζει, ξερω μοιαζει βουνο αυτην την στιγμη, αλλα θα κανεις οσο γινεται οικονομια, το ξερω ειναι δυσκολο, αλλα για καθε προβλημα υπαρχει λυση. Πιστεψε στον εαυτο σου, κ με λιγη τυχη ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Γλυκουλι, αν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ακριβως τι εγινε, βλεπω οτι τα καταφερες μια χαρα και εκτονωθηκες με το σωστο τροπο αντι πχ να φας κατι οπως μπορει σε αλλη περιπτωση η σε αλλη εποχη να εκανες! Ολα ξεπερνιουνται με θεληση. Τωρα, ζωα υπαρχουν παντου, δεν γινεται να μην συγχυζεσαι ουτε να παραμενεις ηρεμη συνεχως, αλλα τι να κανεις, ολα μεσα στη ζωη ειναι..

----------


## purplerose_ed

Αυτο για το περπατημα ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια. Και εγω οταν ειχα εναν τεραστιο τσακωμο με τη μανα μου ημουν ηδη ντυμενη και βγηκα εξω για περπατημα και γυρισα αλλος ανθρωπος! Μπραβο για την αντιμετωπιση! Δεν αξιζει τιποτα και κανεις να μας χαλανε.

----------


## purplerose_ed

Κοιτα, ειναι, εφοσον το επελεξα εγω. Δηλαδη δεν επικεντρωνομαι στα αρνητικα της τοσο, οσο απλως προσπαθω να της μιλαω και να λεμε κανενα αστειο, και γενικα εχει αλλαξει η διαθεση της και ειναι καλυτερα. Δεν σου λεω οτι προσεχει τον εαυτο της, αλλα οκ ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του εγνοιες. Το ειδα πιο ευαισθητα και πιο απο τη δικη της πλευρα που μου ειχε πει κ η αγαπημενη μανταμ σου σου, και σταματησα να ειμαι τοσο επικριτικη. Αν καθομαι και σκεφτομαι και βρισκω αρνητικα, οκ ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το κανω, αλλα θα πεφτω εγω ψυχολογικα. Γιατι να μην εστιασω στα θετικα η γιατι να μην προσπαθησω να δημιουργησω θετικα. Γιατι οκει, αγαπη προς εμενα υπαρχει, διαθεση για κατανοηση υπαρχει ανεξαρτητα απο το αν η γνωση εκ μερους της δεν συνεπαγεται και ταυτοχρονη δυνατοτητα εφαρμογης της... Αρα, γενικως, καλυτερα, δεν θα πω τελεια, αλλωστε τελεια σχεση δεν υπαρχει!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Ετσι ειναι!!! Ο,τι θες να μιλαμε και u2u <3 Mην διαστασεις και για τις πανελληνιες ακομη, εχουν περασει 2 χρονια αλλα σιγουρα θα μπορω να σε βοηθησω σε κατι  :Smile:

----------


## MissButterfly

στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ χθες, ειδα μια κοπελα κινουμενο σκελετο. Υποθετω ηταν κοπελα νεα απο το ντυσιμο (μινι και μπουστακι).
Δεν ξερω πως ηταν το προσωπο της πριν αλλα εδειχνε αλλοιωμενο και βασανισμενο.
Πανω απο τα ρουχα της ειχε ενα φουτερ στην πλατη, με 40 βαθμους νταλα μεσημερι. Ποσο επιρρεπης πρεπει να ειναι στις αλλαγες καιρου και οχι μονο... αφου δεν ειχε ουτε λιπος ουτε κρεας πανω της. Κυριολεκτικα ο σκελετος  :Frown:

----------


## eleni1986

Παντως κ εγω βλεπω τελευταια πιο συχνα απο ο,τι παλιοτερα, κ μαλιστα σε διαφορες ηλικιες. Ειναι δυσκολη κατασταση, μακαρι να μπορεσιυν κ εκεινες να βρουν την ισορροπια στην ψυχη τους κ μετα στο φαγητο. Οπως ολοι μας δηλαδη...

----------


## afratoulini90

Με στενοχωρησε ο πρωην μου που μου εστειλε τί κανω και στη συνεχεια μου εστειλε καταλαθος αιτημα απο το badoo οπου ψαρευει κοπελιτσες. 
Με στενοχωρει που ειχε θεμα με τα κιλα μου.
Με στενοχωρει που τον σκεφτομαι ακομα κι ας μην αξιζει να ασχολουμαι αλλο, που μου εστειλε οταν ειχα καταφερει να ηρεμησω και να κατευνασω τα συναισθηματα μου...
Δεν ξερω πώς να προχωρησω ουσιαστικα. Πώς να εχω αυτοπεποιθηση οταν ολοι κοιτουν κιλα, ραγαδες, ατελειες....και καθε φορα που νιωθω οκ με μενα καποιος -του οποιου η αποψη μετραει- μου ριχνει ενα σχολιο και με ισοπεδωνει.
Δηλαδη με μειον δεκα κιλα θα ειχα περισσοτερη αξια για τους αλλους? Ή παλι κατι αλλο θα εβρισκαν?
Δεν ξερω...μεγαλωνω και αντι να βαζω τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα, νιωθω τα παντα μεσα μου και γυρω μου σαν ντομινο.

----------


## Blossom

Afratoulini μου, μπορώ να σε καταλάβω σε κάποιο επίπεδο, καθώς και εγώ βίωσα πριν χρόνια έναν τραυματικό χωρισμό,
τον οποίο δυστυχώς ακόμα να ξεπεράσω πλήρως.

Παρά το γεγονός πως τότε βρισκόμουν σε κανονικά κιλά, ο άνθρωπος εκείνος μου πέταξε 1-2 κουβέντες που κατέληξαν
βαθιά μέσα μου, με έκαναν να νιώθω εν καιρώ λιγότερο επιθυμητή και τελικά συντετριμένη.

Τα λόγια αυτά δεν είχαν να κάνουν με τα κιλά, αλλά με μεμονωμένα χαρακτηριστικά της εμφάνισης και του χαρακτήρα μου.

Το συμπέρασμα είναι, και αυτό που θα ήθελα να καταλάβεις, πως όχι, δε συνδέονται όλα με το βάρος, 
και ναι, αν κάποιος θέλει να σου πει κάτι κακοπροαίρετο θα βρει τον τρόπο.

Επίσης, μεγαλώνουμε σημαίνει έχουμε και περισσότερες ευθύνες, οπότε αυτό από μόνο του
είναι φυσικό να μας δημιουργεί άγχος και ανασφάλειες.

Όσο αφορά τα κιλά, βλέπω έφτασες τα 73, δε νιώθεις καλύτερα; Εγώ μόνο κοπλιμέντα παίρνω από τους γύρω. 
Ε, σ'αυτά τα κιλά (και με το ύψος μας) δεν είναι εύκολο να σε αποκαλέσει κάποιος παχουλή...

----------


## afratoulini90

Blossomακι μου, σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου. Ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι...Κοιτα, ειναι γνωμες που δεν με ενοχλουν και αλλες που με πληγωνουν. Πχ οταν ο αλλος σε διαλεγει για συντροφο...και μετα σου πεταει κατι τετοια ενω προσπαθεις να χασεις κιλα σε κανει να αναρωτιεσαι γτ σε διαλεξε εξαρχης!

Ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα σημερα παντως. Οσο για τα κιλα που εφυγαν, ηταν κι αυτα υγρα και μυικη μαζα απο ο,τι μου εδειξε η ζυγαρια και εχω παρει λιγο λιπος!!

Ολο το καλοκαιρι ημουν λιγο στις μαυρες μου και δεν ειχα διαθεση ουτε για περπατημα ουτε για μπανια.

Τωρα ομως πρεπει να κινητοποιηθω γτ το να μιζεριαζω μονο κακο μου κανει.

Ισως αποφασισω να παω σε διατροφολογο πια. Ισως ετσι μαθω γτ ως ελαχιστα υπερβαρη (1,69 με 73 κιλα) εχω ποσοστο λιπους μια παχυσαρκης γυναικας (43%)

Συγχαρητηρια για τη δικη σ απωλεια, βλεπω ο στοχος ειναι πολυ κοντα!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## eleni1986

Αφρατουλινι εισαι μια χαρα κοριτσι μου, χαλιεσαι για καποιον που δεν αξιζε τον κοπο?! Υπαρχιυν κ ανδρες που αξιζουν.. παμε παρακατω! Κανε καποια αθλητικη δραστηριοτητα για να μεωθει το λιπος αφου τα κιλα δεν ειναι πολλαγια να χασεις, ευχομαι συντομα να νιωσεις οπως πραγματικα σου αξιζει, αισιοδοξη κ χαρουμενη!

----------


## Blossom

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι αν υπάρχουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι γύρω σου που σε πληγώνουν με τις... 'γνώμες' τους 
ή οι προβληματισμοί σου αφορούν αποκλειστικά τη συμπεριφορά του πρώην σου.

Δε μπορούμε να ξέρουμε γιατί σε επέλεξε, όπως γράφεις, για σύντροφο, όπως δε μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποιές δικές του
ανασφάλειες τον οδηγούσαν να σε φέρνει σε δύσκολη θέση με τα λόγια του.

Καλύτερα να επικεντρωθείς στο γιατί τον επέλεξες _εσύ_ για σύντροφο. Σου άξιζε/αξίζει τέτοια συμπεριφορά; 
Όταν το απαντήσεις αυτό, θα βρεις και την ηρεμία, είμαι σίγουρη.

Χαίρομαι πολύ που νιώθεις καλύτερα σήμερα και στηρίζω 200% (τουλάχιστον)
την απόφαση σου να συμβουλευτείς ένα διατροφολόγο!

Προσπαθώ να μαντέψω τι μπορεί να φταίει για το υψηλό ποσοστό λίπους, αλλά ειλικρινά δε μπορώ.
Θα μου πεις, ειδικός είσαι;
Όχι, όμως και εγώ για 8 χρόνια τρεφόμουν με πολύ κακές τροφές, μιλάμε για άπειρα σουβλάκια και σοκολάτες...
Και μηδαμινή γυμναστική.
Παρόλα αυτά, το ποσοστό λίπους παραμένει γύρω στο 33.

Θέλω να πάω σε διατροφολόγο σύντομα, όταν φτάσω τα 70 κιλά. Για να δω τι κατάφερα...
Ο στόχος κάθε άλλο παρά κοντά είναι ωστόσο, έχω ρίξει ρυθμούς τελευταία.

Καλή συνέχεια βρε afratoulini, και ξαναμιλάμε!
Stay strong! :love:

----------


## afratoulini90

Blossom μου, οχι μονο ο πρωην (απλα εκεινος καταφερε να με πικαρει πιο πολυ).
Παντα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θα σχολιασουν, ειτε γιατι πραγματικα ενδιαφερονται για σενα, ειτε γιατι θελουν να σε πικαρουν, ειτε γιατι...ξερω γω...ετσι τους ηρθε και πετουν τη γνωμη τους στο ακυρο λες και τους αφορα!

Πριν λιγες μερες μια παλια μου συναδελφος και φιλη π με περναει πολλα χρονια μου ειπε να παω γυμναστηριο να φτιαξω κορμι. Ειχε ομως εναν τροπο που δεν με προσεβαλε καθολου. 
Απο την αλλη εχει τυχει πχ η κολλητη μου να μου πει αν δεν φαω τιποτα "ε, δεν πειραζει, να χασεις και κανα κιλο!" (η οποια ειχε πολλα κιλα παραπανω μεχρι προσφατα). Αυτο ναι, με πειραξε πολυ εκεινη τη στιγμη, κι ας ειναι κολλητη με οικειοτητα και τα σχετικα. 

Οι γιαγιαδες μ θα μ σχολιασουν σιγουρα "παχυνες" ή "αδυνατησες" αλλα ξερω οτι απλα θελουν η εγγονη τους να ειναι fit για να βρει και κανενα γαμπρο να δουν κανα δισεγγονο κι αυτες. Τις αγαπαω τρελα οποτε δεν μπορω να τους θυμωσω για πολυ (αλλα τα δισεγγονα τα ξεκοβω εξαρχης χαχαχαχχα).

Παντα μα παντα θα βρεθει ενας "καλοθελητης" ,μπλοσομακι μου, και πιστευω πως πολλοι ανθρωποι το βιωνουν αυτο με τα κιλα τους και την εξωτερικη τους εμφανιση γενικοτερα.

Δεν λεω οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε ευθικτοι. Ισα ισα που πρεπει να μενουμε απαθεις, να μην μας ενοχλουν αυτα. Απλα, δεν το ελεγχουμε παντα και σιγουρα εχει να κανει με το τι θεση εχει στη ζωη μας ο εκαστοτε ανθρωπος που θα σχολιασει.

Οσο για το λιπος, εκανα ακριβως τη κακη διατροφη που εκανες κι εσυ μεχρι αρχες 2012. Σουβλακια, πιτσες, καρμποναρες, μπισκοτα και αμετρητες σοκολατες. Τα κιλα μου τοτε ηταν γυρω στα 88 και καταφερα να χασω 15 τοτε. Εκτοτε εχω μονιμως συξομοιωσεις. Ισως αυτο δεν βοηθαει στο να μειωθει το λιπος + η ελλειψη ασκησης.


Το δικο σου ειναι παρα πολυ καλο και σιγουρα στη συνεχεια θα μειωθει κι αλλο!!
Απλα το λιπος με προβληματιζει οχι μονο οπτικα αλλα και απο θεμα φυσικης καταστασης και ενεργειας.

Bye for now! 

:roll:

----------


## Blossom

Καλά ναι, σίγουρα υπάρχουν 'καλοθελητές', το γνωρίζω και εγώ από πρώτο χέρι. :lol:

Απλώς έτσι όπως τα έγραψες, μου δημιουργήθηκε η αίσθηση πως περισσότερο η στάση του πρώην 
σε κάνει να νιώθεις ανεπαρκής και τους υπόλοιπους τους παίρνει η μπάλα - αν γίνομαι κατανοητή.

Τέλος πάντων, πραγματικά τα κιλά είναι εύκολο να φύγουν αν το πάρει κάποιος απόφαση, ο χαρακτήρας από την άλλη...
Δεν αλλάζει! Δυστυχώς. Και κρίμα γι' αυτούς που μόνο να κρίνουν τους τρίτους ξέρουν και όχι τους εαυτούς τους.

Εντωμεταξύ... Τους τελευταίους μήνες ζυγίζομαι σε μια ζυγαριά που υποτίθεται κάνει και λιπομέτρηση, 
αλλά δεν την πολυεμπιστεύομαι γιατί δεν είναι κάποιας μάρκας - ασχέτως που την αγόρασα από φαρμακείο.
Έδειχνε ποσοστό λίπους 33.6 κάπου στα 76 κιλά αν θυμάμαι καλά, και σήμερα δείχνει 32.8 στα 73.6 κιλά.

Afratoulini ή όποιος άλλος γνωρίζει, είναι φυσιολογική η αναλογία σε σχέση με την απώλεια βάρους;
Δηλαδή -1% λίπος με αντιστοιχία -2.5 κιλά; (στο περίπου)

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μπλόσομ χωρίς να έχω καμιά φοβερή γνώση επί τούτου, κατά την γνώμη μου είναι θεμιτό να χάνεις περισσότερο λίπος κ λιγότερο βάρος τώρα που έχασες 10 κιλά. δηλαδή συνήθως προς το τέλος(μιας κ έχεις πιάσει φυσιολογικό bmi) οι περισσότεροι δυσκολεύονται να μειώσουν τα κιλά τους αλλά όσο κάνουν διατροφή κ άσκηση βελτιώνεται η εικόνα τους γιατί χάνουν λίπος, βελτιώνουν τον μεταβολισμό κ τις καύσεις. καλό θα ήταν να κοιτάξεις μήπως υποσιτίζεσαι και χάνεις μύες αν κ δν νομίζω οτι παίζει τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο με εσένα. το πιο πιθανό είναι απώλεια καλοκαιρινών κατακρατήσεων.

αφρατουλίνη πόσο μου την δίνουν κ εμένα τέτοιου είδους σχόλια από όπου κ αν προέρχονται. άλλες φορές με πληγώνουν, άλλες με αφυπνίζουν άλλες με θυμώνουν. το καλύτερο είναι να μάθουμε να τα κάνουμε να έχουν θετικές επιπτώσεις πάνω μας. 
εγώ δν τα καταφέρνω καθόλου καλά σε αυτόν τον τομέα. ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για την μάνα μου κατευθείαν με πιάνει το παράπονο κ νιώθω λίγη. 

ιδανικός σύντροφος για εμένα όμως είναι αυτός που ναι μεν σε κάνει να θέλεις να γίνεσαι καλύτερη αλλά κ σε θέλει ακριβώς για αυτό που είσαι. οποιος δν έχει καλή πρόθεση ως προς αυτά τα δύο(δν λέω όλοι βελτιωνόμαστε μέσα από μια σχέση) δν είναι κατάλληλος κ απλά τον ξεχνάμε.

----------


## afratoulini90

@eleni1986 σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια!!!!! Χτες αρχισα αεροβικη για αρχαριους. Εστω 15 λεπτακια για αρχη...ομως νιωθω να ξεσκουριαζω! Μακαρι να το κρατησω. Εσυ πως τα πας???

@μπλοσομ μου δεν εχω ιδεα για την αναλογια λιπους. Απλα εγω κατα κυριο λογο κανω καθιστικη ζωη...αυτο με εχει φαει τοσα χρονια. Τα υπερφαγικα μου τα εχω ελαττωσει κατα πολυ, οι μεριδες μου ειναι κανονικες...πολλες φορες αποφευγω και το βραδυνο...αλλα το λιπος ανεβαινει και η μυικη μαζα κατεβαινει. Αρα....κινηση!!!! Η βλακεια που εκανα ειναι οτι περιμενα τοοοοοοοσα χρονια να χασω κιλα για να παω γυμναστηριο οταν θα ειχα κατεβει καπως. Αλλα δεν τα καταφερα γτ εχω ολο αυξομοιωσεις. Τωρα σκεφτηκα να αρχισω λιγες ασκησουλες στο σπιτι και αν φτασω σε ενα καλουτσικο επιπεδο αντοχης να αρχισω γυμναστηριο.
Πολυ καλο το λιπος σου!!! Αλλα και η ζυγαρια να μην ειναι ακριβειας (που δεν βρισκω τον λογο να λεει ψεματα χαχαχ) οταν χανεις λιπος, χανεις ποντους και αυτο φαινεται και στα ρουχα. Η μαμα μου πχ δεν εχασε πανω απο 2 κιλα σε ενα μηνα αλλα εχασε γυρω στους 7 ποντους με τα μπανακια κ το περπατημα. 

@ Μανταμ Σου Σου μου, εχεις δικιο. Απλα θεωρω χαζο το να διαλεγεις καποιον και μετα να προσπαθεις να τον αλλαξεις. Aaaaanyway....θα το ξεπερασω κι αυτο, που θα παει . Αν και με βλεπω να μενω στο ραφι με τα βιβλια αλλα τες πα...

----------


## Blossom

Αχ, Μαντάμ σου σου, ακόμα να φτάσω στα 73, δηλαδή στα -10 κιλά. Όταν γίνει αυτό θα κάνω party! :lol:
Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, είναι σαφώς και πάντα προτιμότερο να χάνεις λίπος παρά υγρά και μύες.
Στην περίπτωση μου τα κιλά τα χάνω πάρα πολύ αργά, γι' αυτό και δεν ανησυχώ ιδιαίτερα. 
Τρώω τα πάντα σε μικρότερες ποσότητες και κάνω περπάτημα καθημερινά.

Ωστόσο, επειδή μιλούσαμε για ποσοστά λίπους, είπα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος συγκεκριμένα για αναλογίες.
Προσωπικά, παρατήρησα πως χάνοντας 2.5 κιλά, έφυγε 1% λίπος και μια περιέργεια την έχω, είναι καλή αυτή η απώλεια;

Εσύ πως τα πας, δε μας λες! Κάνεις κάποια προσπάθεια αυτόν τον καιρό; 
Για 'μενα το φθινόπωρο πάντα συνδεόταν με αλλαγές, νέους στόχους και όνειρα...

Αφρατουλίνι μου, πόντους χάνω, ναι! Τις προάλλες δοκίμασα ένα σορτσάκι που μου ανέβαινε μέχρι τα γόνατα,
και πλέον θέλει μόνο λίγο για να κουμπώσει!
Συγχαρητήρια για την απόφασή σου, θα δεις πως πολύ σύντομα θα συνηθίσεις και θα την αποζητάς καθημερινά την άσκηση!
Επίσης, δεν είναι ανάγκη να αποφεύγεις το βραδινό, αρκεί αυτό να είναι κάτι ελαφρύ, όπως γιαούρτι, φρούτο, σαλάτα κλπ...
Δεν πεινάς πολύ όταν δεν τρως κάτι;

Έχω την εντύπωση πως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κλείνουμε θέσεις για το ράφι...
Όχι τίποτα άλλο, να μην μας πάρουν και τις καλές, κοντά στα σοβαρά βιβλία!!!!! :P


https://66.media.tumblr.com/11ec7863...7imdo1_500.gif

----------


## afratoulini90

αγαπω Χαρι Ποτερ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ <3 <3 <3 
Ειχα ξαναξεκινησει στο παρελθον ζουμπα και βιντεακια στο σπιτι αλλα τα παρατησα οσο αποτομα τα αρχισα.
Τωρα αν σου πω οτι μολις χτες συνειδητοποιησα τον λογο!!! Επεσα κατευθειαν στα βαθια. Δεν γινεται απο εκει που κουνιεμαι μονο για εναν περιπατο μια φορα στις δεκα μερες ή μονο για δουλειες του σπιτιου να το γυρισω στο χορο και στην αεροβικη 60 λεπτα τη μερα. 

Οποτε αποφασισα αργα και σταδιακα. Εψαξα για βιντεακια για αρχαριους και υπερβαρους και βρηκα ακριβως αυτο που ηθελα.
Δεν περιμενω να γινει καμια wow δουλεια. Aλλα μονο που θα κουνιεμαι λιγο ειναι καλυτερο απο το τπτ.

Μπραβο για το σορτς!!!!!!!!!!! Εχω κι εγω ενα παντελονι attrattivo που το ειχα παραγγειλει περυσι λαθος νουμερο και δεν το γυρισα πισω επειδη ηταν σε προσφορα και θα μ χρεωναν τα μεταφορικα. :P Θελει γυρω στα 5-6 κιλα για να κλεισει το φερμουαρ. Αν το πετυχω κι αυτο θα κανουμε το παρτι μαζι οταν φτασεις 73!!

:tumble:

*τελικα εφαγα 4-5 αμυγδαλα για βραδυνο

----------


## eleni1986

Κ εγω εχω ενα τετοιο παντελονι, υπολογισα λαθος το νουμερο κ ελπιζω αυτην την φορα να μπορεσω να το βαλω. Η ζουμπα ειναι τοσο ευχαριστη, εγω εκανα περσι κ με ειχε βοηθησει φοβερα μονο την πρωυη εβδομαδα πονουσα κ ημουν κ 100 κιλα τοτε. Μετα απο 1 μη α εβγαζα το προγραμμα χωρις διακοπες.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Μπλόσομ αυτό λέω μήπως εξαρτάται από την φάση που είσαι στο αδυνάτισμα η αναλογία κ από τον κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά, τι κατακρατήσεις κάνει κτλ. Δες εδώ ας πούμε http://archive.in.gr/Reviews/placeho...ngItemID=67391
Τίποτα μπλόσομ δν κάνω τίποτα. Απλά σας παρακολουθώ μήπως βρω κεγώ κίνητρο. Προσπαθώ μόνο να μετράω τα βήματά μου τις τελευταίες μέρες.

Αφρατουλίνη ναι δν είναι φυσιολογικό να θέλει κάποιος να σε αλλάξει αλλά ίσως δν θέλει να σε αλλάξει απλά να σε προσβάλει ή να σε πατήσει εκεί που πονάς για να νιώσει ίσως καλύτερα με τον εαυτό του με το να προσπαθήσει να σε μειώσει.

Ελένη πραγματικά ευχάριστη η ζούμπα

----------


## afratoulini90

Ξερετε ποιο ειναι το θεμα μου; Οτι πραγματικα ειχα αποδεχτει το σωμα μου με τα ελαττώματα του, τα κιλα του, τα υπερ και τα κατα. Αλλα με βλεπω ασχημη μεσα απο τα ματια των ανθρωπων που σχολιαζουν αρνητικα. Κι εκει το χανω.

----------


## afratoulini90

Με αγχωνει που μεγαλωνω...με αγχωνει η κατασταση που επικρατει γυρω μας...Αλλα σημερα με αγχωσε επιπλεον το 1ο επεισοδιο τ 5ου κυκλου prison break :P

----------


## rain_ed

Με αγχώνει που δεν αναγνωρίζεται η αξία μου και μπαίνω πάντα τελευταία προτεραιότητα..με αγχώνουν τα κιλά μου..με αγχώνει ότι μισώ τους πάντες γιατί δεν πιστεύω στην αληθινή φιλία γι'αυτό με αγχώνει που δεν μπορώ να έχω φίλους..με αγχώνει η μοναξιά, η αδικία..τα στερεότυπα της κοινωνίας..με αγχώνει ότι έγινα όλα αυτά που μισούσα και ότι όλοι οι άλλοι το ίδιο είναι..με αγχώνει ότι κάθε μέρα στενοχωριέμαι και περνούν έτσι οι μέρες..αυτά..με αγχώνει που δεν έχω έναν άνθρωπο να του πω τα πάντα.. και με αγχώνει που η "κοινωνία" μας δίνει αξία σε άτομα που έχουν αποδείξει ότι είναι ένα τίποτα ή έστω έχουν μικρότερη αξία και άτομα που πραγματικά αξίζουν τα αφήνει στο περιθώριο ίσως από ζήλεια δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη..

----------


## afratoulini90

Rain μ σ εχω στειλει u2u

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by afratoulini90_
> Rain μ σ εχω στειλει u2u


Αφρατουλίνι δεν μου ήρθε!  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## MissButterfly

περνανε οι μερες και δεν κανω κατι για μενα, ομως προσεχω τη διατροφη λιγο χωρις πιεση κι αυτο με χαροποιει πολυ!

----------


## rain_ed

Μπράβο MissButterfly αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό!

----------


## afratoulini90

rain σου ξαναστειλα!!!! Πιστευω να ηρθε αυτη τη φορα χαχαχαχαα

----------


## rain_ed

Μου ήρθε, ναι. Τις άλλες δύο φορές δεν μου είχε έρθει.  :Smile:

----------


## afratoulini90

Με αγχωνει που 6 συνεχομενες μερες εκανα υπερφαγικα και πηρα σχεδον 2 % λιπος για τη πλακα και δωρακι 2,800 κιλα. Νιωθω σαν να μπαλονοψαρο και με ενεργεια στον πατο.
Αυτο το λιπος...τοσο δυσκολο να το καψεις αλλα το παιρνουμε για τη πλακα! Ποσο αδικο.

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by afratoulini90_
> Αυτο το λιπος...τοσο δυσκολο να το καψεις αλλα το παιρνουμε για τη πλακα! Ποσο αδικο.


 Όντως! Δυστυχώς!! Μερικοί λένε ότι όσο καιρό σου πήρε να παχύνεις άλλο τόσο σου παίρνει να αδυνατίσεις και αυτό είναι δίκαιο δεν είναι όλα όμως ψυχρή λογική!! Υπάρχει και το συναίαθημα!! Κάποιοι έχουν εξάρτηση από το φαγητό!!

----------


## afratoulini90

ακριβως...ειδικα οσοι πασχουμε απο συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια ξερουμε ποσο δυσκολο ειναι. Πολλοι λενε "απλα μη φας" ή "απλα τρωγε λιγοτερο". Δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο οσο ακουγεται...

----------


## rain_ed

:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## afratoulini90

Σημερα με αγχωσε το οτι εκανα υπερφαγικο και με στενοχωρησε το οτι συναισθηματικά νιωθω διχασμένη.

----------


## rain_ed

Κουράγιο αφρατουλίνι και καλή δύναμη!!

----------


## afratoulini90

Σε ευχαριστω rain μου! Δν ειμαι στη καλυτερη μου φαση.

----------


## rain_ed

Ούτε κι εγώ διατροφικά. Ελπίζω να εννοείς κι εσύ μόνο διατροφικά και όχι κάτι άλλο!!

----------


## afratoulini90

Με αγχωνει το δεν θα με αγαπησει ποτε κανείς πραγματικά και οτι δεν θα καταφερω να κανω ξανα σχεση. 
Με στενοχωρεί το οτι ποναω. Ποναω και δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω αλλον ψυχικο πονο.

----------


## maria030

> _Originally posted by afratoulini90_
> Με αγχωνει το δεν θα με αγαπησει ποτε κανείς πραγματικά και οτι δεν θα καταφερω να κανω ξανα σχεση. 
> Με στενοχωρεί το οτι ποναω. Ποναω και δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω αλλον ψυχικο πονο.


Σαν να είσαι μέσα στο μυαλό μου .. Αυτές οι σκέψειςείναι συχνές .. και είσαι και πιο μικρή από εμένα ..😞

Κάτι άλλο που με στεναγχωρεσε και σήμερα είναι η γαϊδούρια μιας συναδέλφου και το ποσό μα πόσο κ..λοχαρακρηρας είναι ...

----------


## afratoulini90

:Frown:

----------


## Sandra_ed

Πήγα στο ραντεβού για την πρόβα νυφικού για το γάμο μου και με το καλημέρα σας, με άρπαξε η υπεύθυνη από τα μούτρα.
Καλά μικρό κορίτσι είσαι κάνε κάτι, πως είσαι έτσι, τι πάχια είναι αυτά, κάνε λιποαναρρόφηση -εγώ κάθε χρόνο κάνω, μην τρως, γυμνάσου, πάρε το τάδε σκεύασμα από το φαρμακείο με 22 ευρώ να δεις τι καλό που είναι -εγώ το παίρνω συνέχεια, εγώ 53 ετών είμαι και δες σωματάκι που έχω και δεν με αφήνω να χαλάσω, θες και νυφικό και που να σε βάλω, τίποτα δεν έχω στο νούμερο σου, πουθενά δεν μπαίνεις έτσι όπως είσαι, πρέπει να ράψουμε, μην μου πεις ότι θες και σχέδια και γούστα κοίτα πως είσαι στον καθρέφτη, τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα σαν αερόστατο είσαι, πως να ντύσεις ένα μπαλόνι, ότι και να βάλεις δεν σου πάει....

Και για να μην τα πολυλογώ, όχι στεναχωρέθηκα, φαρμακώθηκα τελείως... :Frown:

----------


## ailouros

Μη στεναχωριέσαι! η πωλήτρια δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται! ούτε να μην τρώς ειναι η λύση ούτε η λυποαναρόφηση, ούτε τα χημικά σκευασματα! 
η λύση είναι να αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου, και το σώμα σου έτσι όπως ακριβώς είσαι αυτή τη στιγμή, να του δίνεις καλή ποιοτική τροφή, να προσέχεις να αγκαλιάζεις τον εαυτό σου! μη ξαναπάς σε αυτήν δεν αξίζεις να σε προσβάλει, ούτε να πάρει τα λεφτά σου! Κανένας δεν εχει δικαίωμα να σε κρίνει γιατί μόνο εσύ ξέρεις τι περνάς στην ζωή σου! 

Αγάπα τον εαυτό σου, και μην ακούς κανέναν. :blush:

----------


## rain_ed

Συμφωνω με αιλουρο Σαντρα! Τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα; Με ποιο δικαιωμα στα ειπε αυτα; Ηθελε το "καλο" σου η μηπως απλα ηθελε να ξεσπασει σε σενα η ειχε τρελα; Μη δινεις σημασια και μην ξαναπας σ'αυτην! Μπορει να σε ζηλευει κιολας που παντρευεσαι.

----------


## Good

Tassos67i έχεις δίκιο! Μπορεί όντως να σε ζηλεύει Sandra που παντρευεσαι αν εκείνη είναι ελεύθερη και θέλει να παντρευτεί. Καλύτερα να μην ξαναπάς σε αυτή, πήγαινε σε άλλο μαγαζί να βρεις νυφικό. Αυτή να είναι η "τιμωρία" της να σε χάσει από πελατρια αφού δεν ξέρει να φέρεται και να μιλάει. Πραγματικά Sandra δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι με τέτοιους ανθρώπους, την συγκεκριμένη πωλήτρια κομπλεξικη θα την χαρακτήριζα.

----------


## Sandra_ed

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι η κυρία φοράει και ένα σωρό καλλυντικά προϊόντα προσώπου, λαιμού, χειλιών, ματιών, σέρουμ και από πάνω την κρέμα στο τέλος και πάντα βάζει πολύ παχιά στρώση λέει για να κάνει πιο καλή δουλειά η κρέμα λέει και παστώνεται και με κρέμες σώματος αντίστοιχα...
Η κυρία είναι η χαρά της αισθητικού και όχι μόνο...
Με έκανε για μικρούλα φοιτήτρια και της είπα έκλεισα τα 33 και αμέσως ρώτησε τι μάρκα κρέμες φοράω...
Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κλάψω ή να γελάσω...

Παιδιά να είστε καλά, χίλια ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση και την συμπαράσταση, μέχρι που γέλασα με τα σχόλια Tassos67i και έκανα και βιτριολικές σκέψεις. 
Ναι τόσο κακιά. 
Να βρω τη λύση στο πρόβλημα μου, να φτάσω σε φυσιολογικό βάρος και να πάω ξανά στην κυρία με τα νυφικά για τον θρησκευτικό γάμο αυτή τη φορά. 
Πόσα νυφικά έχει? 
50? 
100? 
300? 
Και να χωράω λέει σε όλα και να βάζω βγάζω το ένα μετά το άλλο και να ποζάρω όλο χάρη στυλ και φαντασία.
Ώχου πια!

----------


## ailouros

χαχαχαχαχα και στο τέλος να της έλεγες, τελικά φαίνονται πολύ φτηνιάρικα δεν θα πάρω! :P:P

----------


## Sandra_ed

Ailouros είμαι εγώ... αλλά είσαι κι εσύ..!!! :spin:
Χαχαχαχα αυτό το σωματάκι αξίζει τα καλύτερα δεν είναι για φτηνιάρικα!!!

Το Σάββατο έχω αλλού πρόβα.
Ελπίζω να πάει καλύτερα...

----------


## maria030

Μάλιστα ...Άλλη μια Κομπλεξικη που βγάζει κακίες χωρις να σκέφτεται τι περνάει ο άλλος .. Μια ψωνάρα είναι η τύπισσα και μην ξαναπατήσεις εκεί ..Ούτε να την φτύσεις ..Και φυσικά να πας αλλού για πρόβα , δεν είναι η μοναδική ..
Αυτός ο ρατσισμός δε για τους παχύσαρκους από μερικά άτομα είναι ανεξέλεγκτος..

----------


## afratoulini90

Γραψ'τη τη κομπλεξικη. Τοσο της κοβει...
Επικεντρωσου στην ευτυχια σου και μην αφησεις μια ο,τι να'ναι να μπει εμποδιο.
Βιον ανθοσπαρτο σ ευχομαι.

----------


## katerina862017

Sandra έκανα λογαριασμό μόνο για να σου απαντήσω! Χεχε! Τι σύγχυση με την κάθε κομπλεξική που βγάζει όλες τις ανασφάλειες πάνω στους άλλους! Και μεις πέσαμε σε μια απαράδεκτη με νυφικά στο γάμο της αδερφής μου,άλλα μας είπε και άλλα έκανε στο νυφικό, και ήμασταν τελικά τελευταία στιγμή να τρέχουμε και να μη φτάνουμε και να έχουμε και την αδερφή μου παραμονές του γάμου να κλαίει με μαύρο δάκρυ... Θα σου πρότεινα να πας με ύφος κιόλας στα επόμενα μαγαζιά με νυφικά, του στυλ: "έχω απαιτήσεις και δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν μπορείτε να ανταποκριθείτε"! Στο κάτω κάτω πληρώνεις ένα σκασμό λεφτά και επιβάλλεται να σε κάνει να νιώσεις θεά-όχι να σε συγχύζει κι από πάνω! Και δεν το συζητώ ότι δεν πέφτει σε κανέναν λόγος για τα κιλά σου! Την άλλη φορά που θα πας σ'αυτήν (αν και σιγά μην ξαναπάς), μόλις πάει να βγάλει την κακία της διέκοψέ την και πες με ύφος: "Σας παρακαλώ, δε σας επιτρέπω Περίμενα να ξέρετε κάπως καλύτερα τη δουλειά σας!" Να δεις που θα αρχίσει το γλύψιμο και τα συγνώμη για να μη χάσει την πελάτισσα! Ε μα, έλεος με την καθεμιά και τον καθένα κακό επαγγελματία!!

----------


## rain_ed

Είναι πολλές τέτοιες, δυστυχώς...Και όλες οι υπόλοιπες αδύνατες εκτός από ψωνάρες που λένε αχ, πήρα 2 κιλάκια και τις βλέπεις κόκκαλο, είναι και αυτές ρατσίστριες σε μικρότερο βαθμό ή στον ίδιο αλλά δεν στο δείχνουνε. Τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι χαζή αποκαλύφθηκε από μόνη της ότι είναι ανεγκέφαλη!! Μη σκας Σάντρα, και καλή ζωή να έχετε, να ζήσετε!!
ΥΓ.Εντωμεταξύ ψωνάρα δεν την λες γιατί αν ήταν δεν θα έβαζε ένα κιλό make up και σίγουρα ζήλευε την ηλικία σου εκτός του ότι παντρεύεσαι......

----------


## Sandra_ed

katerina862017 Σε ευχαριστώ που γράφτηκες για να μου απαντήσεις! Κάθε απάντηση είναι πολύτιμη για μένα.
Φυσικά και έχω καθρέφτες σπίτι και ξέρω πως είμαι, έχω επίγνωση της κατάστασης μου, απλά στεναχωρέθηκα τόσο πολύ...
Δηλαδή το φαγητό της τρώω? Ήμαρτον πια...
Και εχτές βγήκα στην αγορά και κλασικά δεν βρήκα τίποτα που να μου κάνει.
Ανυπομονώ για το Σάββατο που θα πάω για πρόβα...

rain Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι να ζηλέψει. Νυφικά πουλάει, λογικό να πηγαίνουν εκεί υποψήφιες νύφες. Τι να ζηλέψει που παντρεύομαι? Αυτά είναι επιλογές του καθενός! Με πέρασε για 20-22 ετών φοιτήτρια και είμαι 33. Νομίζω είχε περιέργεια γιατί ενδιαφέρθηκε να μάθει τι κρέμες φοράω, τίποτα άλλο από εκεί και πέρα. Σίγουρα μια καλλίγραμμη κοπέλα σύμφωνα με τα στάνταρ πρότυπα ομορφιάς την ντύνεις με πάρα πολλές επιλογές και τα υποστηρίζει όμορφα πάνω της. Χτες στην αγορά δεν ήταν λίγα τα μαγαζιά που με το που μπήκα οι πωλήτριες μου είπαν δεν έχουμε τίποτα για εσάς. Δηλαδή αποκλείετε να ψάχνω για δώρο? Επειδή είμαι χοντρή συνεπάγετε ότι μόνο με χοντρούς συσχετίζομαι? Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη λογική ορισμένων ατόμων...

----------


## afratoulini90

Δουλευω (οοοοταν δουλευω τελος παντων) με παιδια προσχολικής ηλικίας. Το αγαπημένο τους τραγούδι με το οποίο σείεται η τάξη απο την ένταση, ξέρετε ποιό είναι;

"Τραμ τραμ τραμ περναει ενα τραμ και μπαινει μια χοντρή και σπαει τη μηχανή"

Δν ξερω αν το εμαθε ενα παιδι στα υπόλοιπα ή αν τους το έμαθε η προηγούμενη παιδαγωγός, αλλα το βρίσκω εμετικό.

Ετσι γαλουχουνται τα παιδιά. Να μη σέβονται τη διαφορετικότητα, να δειχνουν το διαφορετικό με το δάχτυλο και να το κατακρίνουν. 
Αυτα τα παιδια κατα πασα πιθανότητα γίνονται ενηλικες με αντίστοιχη αρρωστημένη νοοτροπία.
Και μετα εχουμε τον δικηγορακο π ποστάρει για την πλαδαρη ελληνιδα γκομενα που του χαλάει την αισθητική και τους οπαδούς του με μυαλο χειρότερο και απο πρωτοζωου. 

Το "τραγούδι δεν με ενοχλεί επειδή λεει για μια "χοντρή". Θα μ' ενοχλουσε το ιδιο αν ελεγε για μια κουτση, στραβή, χαζή, κοντη και παει λέγοντας.

Μη περιμένετε απο τους ανθρωπους να σας σεβαστούν. Εχουν γαλουχηθεί έτσι. Με κρίση και κοροϊδία.

Πρέπει να γίνουμε απαθείς σε άτομα τέτοιας νοοτροπίας, διαφορετικά καθε φορα που γινομαστε στοχος θα πεφτουμε στα πατώματα. 

Οποτε καθε φορα που καποιος σας προσβάλει, απλα σκεφτείτε οτι ειναι ενας άνθρωπος που μεγαλωσε χωρίς να μάθει περι διαφορετικότητας καθως και οτι έχει παντελή άγνοια του γεγονότος πως η πραγματική ομορφιά είναι αυτη της ψυχής μας.

----------


## rain_ed

Αφρατουλινι μου, πολυ ωραια τα λες αλλα μια αδυνατη ξερεις τι μου ειχε πει; Οτι οι "χοντρες" εχουν τα πιο ωραια προσωπα! Μας ζηλευουν κουκλα μου γι'αυτο μας δημιουργουν κομπλεξ. Και αμα το καλοσκεφτεις και ενα παχυ σωμα δεν ειναι και τοσο ασχημο οσο τεινουν να το παρουσιαζουν απλως μας ζηλευουν δεν ξερω το λογο ακριβως εκτος απο αυτον που προανεφερα. Ισως επειδη εμεις δεν εχουμε κομπλεξ και μας τα δημιουργουν μονο οι αλλοι. Ισως οι αδυνατοι ειναι πιο κομπλεξικοι τελικα.

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση.... Όντως οι χοντρές έχουμε πανέμορφα πρόσωπα .
Οκ υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι με άσχημα χαρ/κά αλλά το point είναι ότι ένα νορμάλ γυναικείο πρόσωπο, στα 100 κιλά είθισται να είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο απ'ότι θα ήταν το ίδιο πρόσωπο στα 60. Αυτό είναι επειδή το αφράτο δερματάκι και κρεατάκι στο πρόσωπο, εμποδίζει τις ρυτίδες, τα ζαρώματα και τα κόκαλα να φανούν... Σε κανέναν (και σε κανένα άντρα) δεν αρέσει ούτε το πρόσωπο νεκροκεφαλής, ούτε το σώμα όπου φαίνεται από τα 5 μέτρα το κάθε κόκαλο και κάθε χόνδρος... χαχαχαχ!
Οπότε ναι, το πρόσωπό μας συχνά είναι ένας λόγος για να μας ζηλέψουν ορισμένες κοκαλιάρες με ασθενικά ρουφηγμένα πρόσωπα...
Αλλά απο'κεί και πέρα, εγώ αν ήμουν 60-70 κιλά, και να είχα ένα μέτριο πρόσωπο, δε θα ζήλευα μια χοντρή με ομορφότερο πρόσωπο, γιατί θα ήξερα ότι έχω την υγεία μου. Είναι όμως καθαρά υποκειμενικό και συνήθως ζηλεύουμε αυτό που μας λείπει, ή τό'χουμε αλλά είναι (ή νομίζουμε ότι είναι) καλύτερο απ'το δικό μας...

Γενικώς, ο άνθρωπος έχει τη ζήλεια μέσα του, γιατί εκ φύσεως δεν είναι ποτέ ικανοποιημένος με όσα έχει!
Οι χοντροί έχουν κάθε λόγο να ζηλέψουν τους λεπτούς ( έχουν πιο όμορφα σώματα, είναι πιο υγιείς, είναι πιο ανάλαφροι και ευκίνητοι, ανεβαίνουν σκάλες και τρέχουν να προλάβουν το αστικό χωρίς να μουδιάζουν τα γόνατα και να πιάνεται η ανάσα, μπορούν να φορέσουν ότι θέλουν και φαίνονται ωραίοι ακόμα κ όταν φοράνε 1 τσουβάλι), οι αδύνατοι έχουν κάθε λόγο να ζηλεύουν εμάς (γιατί έχουμε πιο όμορφα πρόσωπα, μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολύ πιο εύκολα γουρουνιά, να καταβροχθίσουμε κάτι "κακό" και πολύ, και να πάρουμε 3γραμμάρια, ενώ γι'αυτούς η ζυγαριά την άλλη μέρα θα είναι +2 και το στομαχάκι τους που δεν είναι συνηθισμένο σ'αυτά, πετάει ως απέναντι, συνήθως είμαστε πολύ πιο καλοσυνάτοι, ευχάριστοι και η ψυχή της παρέας), και κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο οι ψηλοί ζηλεύουν τους κοντούς κ το αντίστροφο, οι σγουρομάλλες τις πρασσομάλες κ το αντίστροφο, οι έξυπνες μορφωμένες τις όμορφες ντίβες και το αντίστροφο, οι πλούσιοι τους φτωχούς κ αντίστροφα, οι κακοί τους καλούς κ αντίστροφα, δεν έχει τελειωμό αυτό......

Προσωπικά πάντως, το πρόσωπό μου στα 140 μου άρεσε πιο πολύ απ'ότι τώρα. Νιώθω λες κ έρχεται το τέλος μου, δεν έχω μάγουλα.  :Embarrassment: 

Και για το τραγουδάκι.... Κ εμάς ήταν το αγαπημένο μας τραγουδάκι. Και θυμάμαι όταν το τραγουδούσαμε, τον Βασιλάκη που κοιτούσε έξω απ'το παράθυρο και έκανε ότι δεν το ακούει και δεν τον νοιάζει... Και όταν τελειώναμε, περίμενε λίγο να σιγουρευτεί πως δε θα το ξαναπεί η κυρία, και όταν βεβαιωνόταν, γύρναγε και μας κοιτούσε και ερχόταν να παίξουμε....
Αυτό το πράγμα σας πληροφορώ ότι ήταν "τραυματικό" ακόμα και για μένα που δεν ήμουν ο βασιλάκης και ήμουν τσιλιβιθρόνι, δεδομένου ότι αυτή είναι μία απο τις απειροελάχιστες αναμνήσεις μου από το νηπιαγωγείο. πόσο μάλλον γι'αυτόν και άλλα παιδάκια σαν αυτόν...

----------


## afratoulini90

Εγω πάντως σκατοφατσα ειμαι σε οποιαδηποτε κιλα...:Ρ

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by Sandra_
> 
> rain Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι να ζηλέψει. Νυφικά πουλάει, λογικό να πηγαίνουν εκεί υποψήφιες νύφες. Τι να ζηλέψει που παντρεύομαι? Αυτά είναι επιλογές του καθενός! Με πέρασε για 20-22 ετών φοιτήτρια και είμαι 33. Νομίζω είχε περιέργεια γιατί ενδιαφέρθηκε να μάθει τι κρέμες φοράω, τίποτα άλλο από εκεί και πέρα. Σίγουρα μια καλλίγραμμη κοπέλα σύμφωνα με τα στάνταρ πρότυπα ομορφιάς την ντύνεις με πάρα πολλές επιλογές και τα υποστηρίζει όμορφα πάνω της. Χτες στην αγορά δεν ήταν λίγα τα μαγαζιά που με το που μπήκα οι πωλήτριες μου είπαν δεν έχουμε τίποτα για εσάς. Δηλαδή αποκλείετε να ψάχνω για δώρο? Επειδή είμαι χοντρή συνεπάγετε ότι μόνο με χοντρούς συσχετίζομαι? Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη λογική ορισμένων ατόμων...


Εγω ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σε ζηλευει. Και πες οτι δεν ειναι επειδη παντρευεσαι. Σιγουρα ομως δεν εχει την ηλικια σου και πρεπει να βαλει 100 κρεμες για να δειχνει εστω 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερη σου. Αυτο δεν σου λεει κατι; Αλλιως γιατι τοση κακια;

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by kokkinoskoufitsa_
> Η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση.... Όντως οι χοντρές έχουμε πανέμορφα πρόσωπα .
> Οκ υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι με άσχημα χαρ/κά αλλά το point είναι ότι ένα νορμάλ γυναικείο πρόσωπο, στα 100 κιλά είθισται να είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο απ'ότι θα ήταν το ίδιο πρόσωπο στα 60. Αυτό είναι επειδή το αφράτο δερματάκι και κρεατάκι στο πρόσωπο, εμποδίζει τις ρυτίδες, τα ζαρώματα και τα κόκαλα να φανούν... Σε κανέναν (και σε κανένα άντρα) δεν αρέσει ούτε το πρόσωπο νεκροκεφαλής, ούτε το σώμα όπου φαίνεται από τα 5 μέτρα το κάθε κόκαλο και κάθε χόνδρος... χαχαχαχ!
> Οπότε ναι, το πρόσωπό μας συχνά είναι ένας λόγος για να μας ζηλέψουν ορισμένες κοκαλιάρες με ασθενικά ρουφηγμένα πρόσωπα...
> Αλλά απο'κεί και πέρα, εγώ αν ήμουν 60-70 κιλά, και να είχα ένα μέτριο πρόσωπο, δε θα ζήλευα μια χοντρή με ομορφότερο πρόσωπο, γιατί θα ήξερα ότι έχω την υγεία μου. Είναι όμως καθαρά υποκειμενικό και συνήθως ζηλεύουμε αυτό που μας λείπει, ή τό'χουμε αλλά είναι (ή νομίζουμε ότι είναι) καλύτερο απ'το δικό μας...
> 
> Γενικώς, ο άνθρωπος έχει τη ζήλεια μέσα του, γιατί εκ φύσεως δεν είναι ποτέ ικανοποιημένος με όσα έχει!
> Οι χοντροί έχουν κάθε λόγο να ζηλέψουν τους λεπτούς ( έχουν πιο όμορφα σώματα, είναι πιο υγιείς, είναι πιο ανάλαφροι και ευκίνητοι, ανεβαίνουν σκάλες και τρέχουν να προλάβουν το αστικό χωρίς να μουδιάζουν τα γόνατα και να πιάνεται η ανάσα, μπορούν να φορέσουν ότι θέλουν και φαίνονται ωραίοι ακόμα κ όταν φοράνε 1 τσουβάλι), οι αδύνατοι έχουν κάθε λόγο να ζηλεύουν εμάς (γιατί έχουμε πιο όμορφα πρόσωπα, μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολύ πιο εύκολα γουρουνιά, να καταβροχθίσουμε κάτι "κακό" και πολύ, και να πάρουμε 3γραμμάρια, ενώ γι'αυτούς η ζυγαριά την άλλη μέρα θα είναι +2 και το στομαχάκι τους που δεν είναι συνηθισμένο σ'αυτά, πετάει ως απέναντι, συνήθως είμαστε πολύ πιο καλοσυνάτοι, ευχάριστοι και η ψυχή της παρέας), και κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο οι ψηλοί ζηλεύουν τους κοντούς κ το αντίστροφο, οι σγουρομάλλες τις πρασσομάλες κ το αντίστροφο, οι έξυπνες μορφωμένες τις όμορφες ντίβες και το αντίστροφο, οι πλούσιοι τους φτωχούς κ αντίστροφα, οι κακοί τους καλούς κ αντίστροφα, δεν έχει τελειωμό αυτό......
> 
> ...


Συμφωνω δεν εχεις και αδικο σε αυτα που λες.........ποσο τραυματικο ηταν γι'αυτο το παιδακι τοτε ομως τι βλακειες τραγουδια ειναι αυτα και τι χαλια νοοτροπια που εχουν ολοι με εμας.......ειναι να απορεις.

----------


## ailouros

Δυστυχώς τα παιδιά είναι αυστηροί κριτές, αλλά είναι παιδιά. 
Και εγώ θυμάμαι όταν ήρθα στο δημοτικό είμουν 1 χρόνο μεγαλύτερη απο τα υπόλοιπα παιδάκια
γιατί οι γονείς μου έπρεπε να κάνουν ταξίδια και με έπαιρναν αναγκαστικά μαζί.
Και τα παιδάκια με κορόιδευαν πάντα, γιατί είμουν η πιό ψηλή, η πιο γεροδεμένη, το κορίτσι που το στήθος μεγάλωνε ενώ τα υπόλοιπα κοριτσάκια δεν είχαν ακόμα και άλλα τόσα..

Δεν είναι να στεναχωριόμαστε όμως! Η νοοτροπία φτιάχνεται και ξαναφτιάχνεται, εμείς είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για αυτό.

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by ailouros_
> Δυστυχώς τα παιδιά είναι αυστηροί κριτές, αλλά είναι παιδιά. 
> Και εγώ θυμάμαι όταν ήρθα στο δημοτικό είμουν 1 χρόνο μεγαλύτερη απο τα υπόλοιπα παιδάκια
> γιατί οι γονείς μου έπρεπε να κάνουν ταξίδια και με έπαιρναν αναγκαστικά μαζί.
> Και τα παιδάκια με κορόιδευαν πάντα, γιατί είμουν η πιό ψηλή, η πιο γεροδεμένη, το κορίτσι που το στήθος μεγάλωνε ενώ τα υπόλοιπα κοριτσάκια δεν είχαν ακόμα και άλλα τόσα..
> 
> Δεν είναι να στεναχωριόμαστε όμως! Η νοοτροπία φτιάχνεται και ξαναφτιάχνεται, εμείς είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για αυτό.


Ενας μονο δεν κανει τη διαφορα! Για τα παιδακια τωρα ειναι υπευθυνοι οι γονεις τους και το περιβαλλον τους (αλλα που; ) να τα εκπαιδευσουν να σεβονται το διαφορετικο για μενα δεν υπαρχουν δικαιολογιες ειναι παιδακια γιατι και αυτα πληγωνουν. Ενταξει και αν δεν φταινε αυτα οι γονεις τους τι κανουν; Οι συγγενεις τους; Ολοι φταιμε, ολη η κοινωνια ειναι συνενοχη..

----------


## rain_ed

Λυπαμαι γιατι εδω και δυο χρονια προσπαθω να χασω τα κιλα και μπροστα στη θεα του φαγητου τα χανω και αρχιζω και τρωω. Λυπαμαι γιατι δεν ειμαι ανταξια του αγοριου μου που ειναι αδυνατος και νιωθω ενα τιποτα μπροστα του αφου μετραει τοσο η εικονα. Λυπαμαι γιατι περνανε τα χρονια και εγω τα περναω μεσα στη λυπη και στη μοναξια. Οσο ωραια και να θες να νιωσεις δεν μπορεις οταν εχεις κατι που σε τρωει τοσο πολυ. Λυπαμαι γιατι δεν εχω αυτοελεγχο. Λυπαμαι γιατι μισω τον εαυτο μου και το σωμα μου. Λυπαμαι γιατι νιωθω λιγοτερο ανθρωπος. Λυπαμαι γιατι νιωθω κατωτερη απο τους αλλους. Λυπαμαι για πολλα αλλα ολα αυτα που ανεφερα και που αφορουν το φαι με κανουν καθε μερα να στενοχωριεμαι σχεδον.

----------


## ailouros

:Frown:  ωωωω, rain μου..

σε καταλαβαίνω, όλοι μας εδώ πιστεύω..
με το να λυπόμαστε όμως δεν τα κάνουμε καλύτερα τα πράγματα.. πρέπει απλά να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου
οτι μπορείς! Είναι λάθος να συγκρίνουμε τον εαυτό μας με τους άλλους, πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε μόνο την πρόοδό μας, το πώς είμαστε σε σχέση με πριν.. να βάζουμε στόχο να ξεπερνάμε μόνο τον εαυτό μας κάθε φορά.
Δεν είσαι λιγότερο άνθρωπος, δεν είσαι κατώτερη απο κανέναν. Αξίζεις όλα τα καλά, αξίζεις να δώσεις αγάπη στον εαυτό σου!
μόνο όταν αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου όπως είναι, μόνο όταν καταλάβεις οτι αξίζει να δίνεις στον εαυτό σου ότι καλύτερο μπορείς τότε θα αρχίζεις βλέπεις ευχάριστες αλλαγές. Είσαι ένα μικρό μπουμπουκάκι. Θέλεις να το ποτίζεις να ανθίσει ή προτιμάς να το καταπατάς;
όλοι έχουμε τις αδυναμίες μας στο φαγητό! Αλλά δεν πρέπει να προσπαθούμε τοσο σκληρά να κάνουμε την τέλεια δίαιτα την τέλεια διατροφή γιατί δεν υπάρχει το τέλειο! Βάλε αυτά που σου αρέσουν να τρώς στην διατροφή σου, μια φορά την ευδομάδα.. μπορεί να είναι πιο αργό το αποτέλεσμα αλλα τουλάχιστον θα είναι μόνιμο! Και δεν θα στερείσαι και θα προσέχεις τις υπόλοιπες μέρες! Εγώ δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου να μην ξαναφάω σοκολάτα π.χ. είναι αδύνατον για εμένα τουλάχιστον, οπότε έχω σημειώσει μερικές μέρες τον μήνα να τρώω σοκολάτα, αλλά τις υπόλοιπες άλλες μέρες να προσέχω. 

Αξίζεις πολλά περισσότερα απο ότι νομίζεις  :Smile:  εξάλλου there is no rain without a rainbow!

----------


## rain_ed

Σ'ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου αιλουρε. Δεν κανω αυστηρες διαιτες. Τρωω οτι να ναι και ειδικα υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες ακριβως επειδη δεν εχω το κουραγιο να τρωω υγιεινα. Δεν ξερω τι αλυσιδες εχω βαλει στον εαυτο μου, σιγουρα δεν τον αγαπω και οχι μονο, τον μισω κιολας. Και μισω και ολους τους αλλους που δεν με καταλαβαινουν. Τα 'χω βαλει με ολους, δεν ξερω τι να κανω..  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Sandra_ed

Ε όχι και δεν είσαι αντάξια του αγοριού σου!
Μη χειρότερα!!!
Καλά ακούς τι λες?!?
Αγαπάμε το φαί, ε και?
Άλλος είναι μίζερος, δεν τρελαίνετε για κουζίνα, ε εντάξει μωρέ δεν βαριέσαι, αχ πρέπει να φάω και τέτοια.
Δεν γίνεται όλοι να είμαστε το ίδιο.
Έχω μια φίλη που όταν πάω να την επισκεφτώ της λέω τι νέα ξέρω εγώ, θα φάμε τίποτα?
Και σκέφτεται και σκέφτεται, τι λέει θα φάμε ή όχι?
Πότε έφαγες Λίλα?
Δεν θυμάμαι!
Καλέ υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν νιώθει πείνα, δεν θυμάται πότε έφαγε για τελευταία φορά...
Τι να λέμε τώρα δηλαδή...
Και θες να φας και στεναχωριέσαι..
Γιατί δεν το παίρνεις απόφαση ότι σου αρέσει το φαγητό και θες απλά να τρως?
Γιατί λύπη και μοναξιά?
Γιατί τόση στεναχώρια?
Τι σε τρώει βρε κορίτσι?

----------


## rain_ed

Sandra σ'ευχαριστω αλλα εχω πολλα προβληματα και το βαρος επιδεινωνει την κατασταση. Δεν μπορω να χασω δυστυχως αλλα θα το 'θελα πολυ οσο δεν παει. Σ'ευχαριστω για τη στηριξη παντως.

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del Toboso καλα αποτελεσματα να εχεις!!  :Smile:  Χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα και εχει υποχωρησει σε σενα η διατροφικη διαταραχη της βουλιμιας που εχεις  :Smile:  Καλο καλοκαιρι και καλη ξεκουραση!! (το ξερω οτι το ποστ που εγραψα ηταν ακυρο στο θεμα τι μας στεναχωρησε σημερα)

----------


## ailouros

Δουλτσινάακι ξαναγύρισες :roll::roll:

----------


## afratoulini90

Κλαιω γτ με πληγωνουν τα σχολια για το βαρος μου. Παλευω με τη σχεση μου με το φαγητο απο παιδι, μια ολόκληρη ζωη ακουω σχολια "χασε λιγα κιλα κ θα εισαι κούκλα'', "μη τρως πολλα γλυκα/ψωμι/σκατα", εχω βιωσει κοροϊδία για τα κιλα, αλλα τωρα...ΤΩΡΑ , που για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου μου ειμαι οριακα ανεκτη (αφου πάντα μισουσα το σωμα μου), τωρα μου λενε οτι ημουν καλυτερη παχουλη.

Παντα θα ειμαι ενας αριθμός και μια υποκειμενική οπτική αντιληψη που θα με χαρακτηρίζει και θα με καθορίζει σαν υπόσταση.

----------


## afratoulini90

Ειμαι ανασφαλής...

----------


## maria030

Εσύ πως βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου ? 

Α)πολύ πιθανόν αυτό που αισθάνεσαι εσύ να βλέπουν και οι άλλοι σε σένα .
Β) η περίπτωση που αν αισθάνεσαι εσύ καλά και όμορφα και οι άλλοι σχολιάζουν .

Οι άλλοι πάντα θα σχολιάζουν ,πάντα κάτι θα βρουν που δεν θα τους αρέσει .Αν εσύ τους γράψεις δεν θα σε νοιάζει τι λένε .Γιατί να σε νοιάζει ? 

Εγώ στέκομαι σε σένα .Στο πως εσύ σε αντιμετωπίζεις .Όχι δεν πάω να κάνω την ψυχολόγο .Αλλά αν εγώ ας πούμε με βλέπω χάλια και δεν μου αρέσω και κρύβομαι πίσω από αυτην την ασχήμια φαίνεται και σε έναν ξένο .

Το έχω σαν δικό μου παράδειγμα μέσα από τη μεγάλη πλέον ιστορία μου με το φαγητό ,τα κιλά ,το σώμα ,την εικόνα μου .Όταν κάπως το είχα ισορροπήσει ,όταν είχα κίνητρο σχεδόν έμοιαζα όμορφη και προς έκπληξη δική μου ,ακόμα και στα δικά μου μάτια !!!

----------


## afratoulini90

Για ολα φταιει η κακη μου ψυχολογία.
Νιωθω οτι μισω το σωμα μου οταν είμαι άσχημα ψυχολογικά.
Τί πιο αχάριστο και αρρωστο απο αυτό;;
Αυτη τη στιγμή ακυρωσα κατι σημαντικό επειδή ντρέπομαι να βγω έξω.
Δεν με αντεχω αλλο, ειμαι ντροπή για αυτό το φορουμ.
Δεν ξερω τί μου συμβαινει.
Κάποιες φορές ειμαι αισιόδοξη, νιωθω καλα, εχω καλη διάθεση να λάβω και να δωσω συμβουλές, να ζήσω τη καθε στιγμή...
Κι αλλες φορες οπως τωρα κλείνομαι σε ενα δωμάτιο, απομονώνομαι απο τους πάντες και απλα με μισώ.
Καλυτερα να διαγραφω απο εδω, ούτως ή αλλως αντικειμενικά δεν προσφέρω τιποτα.
Όπως γενικότερα στη ζωη μου...

----------


## maria030

Αν σου πω ότι έτσι νιώθω και εγώ για τον εαυτό μου ? Ότι είμαι χάλια ψυχολογικά ? Αρα να φύγω και εγώ από το φόρουμ ?

----------


## marulenia

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά..
Δε συνδεόμουν για πολύ καιρό στο παλιό φόρουμ... Το κοίταζα κρυφά μόνο... Δεν ήξερα τι να πω...
Προχθές κάτι με τάραξε άσχημα, και σκέφτηκα να καταφύγω εδώ... Και ξαφνικά το βρήκα άδειο.. Με γεια τη νέα στέγη, ελπίζω να με ακούσει κάποιος..
Αυτό που με ζόρισε λοιπόν... Προχθές για λόγους που δεν μπορώ ακόμα να εξηγήσω πήγα μετά από πιέσεις ενός γνωστού μου προσώπου σε μια παρουσίαση μιας εταιρείας που πουλάει προϊόντα με τη λογική των dealer. Ενώ λένε ότι δεν ανήκουν στη λογική της πυραμίδας ακολουθούν ένα παρόμοιο μοντέλο και τάζουν υπέρογκους μισθούς στους "συνεργάτες" τους στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης αν χρησιμοποιούν τα προϊόντα τους, αν πείσουν φίλους, γνωστούς και συγγενείς να τα χρησιμοποιούν κι αυτοί και αν γράφουν συνεχώς νέα μέλη... 

Στην αρχή της παρουσίασης βγήκε ένας κύριος, του οποίου την ιδιότητα δε μαθαμε ποτέ, (τα ελληνικά του δεν ήταν σπουδαία, οπότε δε φαινόταν να εχει κάνει κάποιες ιατρικές ή διατροφολογικές σπουδές) και έκανε ένα μίνι σεμινάριο για τη σειρά των προϊόντων που αφορούσαν στον "έλεγχο βαρους". Αυτό το σεμινάριο αφορούσε στους "συνεργάτες" ώστε να μάθουν πώς να προωθούν αυτή τη σειρά των προϊόντων της εταιρείας. Τόνισε ότι επειδή βοηθούν στον "έλεγχο βάρους" δε χρειάζεται να είσαι διατροφολόγος για να τα προτείνεις, δεν μπαίνεις σε κάποιου άλλα τα χωράφια... Αλλά να μωρέ πήραμε όλοι στιςγ γιορτές 3 ως 13 κιλά... Πάρτε το α προϊόν (εκατό και ευρώ) ή το β (100 κια ευρώ) επίσης ή συνδυασμό κάποιων άλλων προϊόντων.. Εκεί που με έλουσε κρύος ιδρώτας ήταν όταν ελαφρά τη καρδία πρότεινε το θαυματουργό πρόγραμμα αποτοξίνωσης. Πρότεινε να καταναλώνει ο κόσμος κάτι βιταμινούχες ταμπλέτες μέχρι 8 ανα χ χρονικά διαστήματα μέχρι να πετυχεις μια αξιοπρεπή διάρροια... Δεν ντράπηκε να το ξεστομίσει... Φρόντισε βέβαια να επιστήει την προσοχή και να πεί οτι είναι δύσκολο να επιτευχθεί και μόνο σε υγιείς 100% οργανισμούς συστήνεται... Αλλα εκείνη την ωρα γύρισα το βλέμμα μου στην άιθουσα και είδα ένα μάτσο κυρίες και κύριους αμβιβόλου σπουδών κι εκπαίδευσης να κρατάνε μανιωδώς σημειώσεις... 
Ζορίστηκα, αναγούλιασα, ένιωσα κίνδυνο, φόβο...
Ήθελα να σηκωθώ και να φωνάξω πάτε καλά; Όλοι αυτοί θα βγούν έξω και θα προτρέπουν σε φίλους συγγενείς γνωστούς να κάνουν διάρροια επειδή φάγαν λίγο παραπάνω στις γιορτές;;;;;
Δε μίλησα... κι απο κείνη νιώθω την ευθύνη να με βαραίνει... Ελπίζω να μην οδηγήσουν τα λόγια αυτού του ανθρώπου άλλους σε διατροφικές διαταραχές...

Καλώς σας βρήκα...
venceremos
marulenia

----------


## novia35

Με στεναχώρησε πολύ ο αιφνίδιος θάνατος του Πανούση. Χθες βράδυ και μέχρι σήμερα το πρωι άκουγα αφιερώματα για εκείνον στο ραδιοφωνο, κοιμήθηκα πολύ λίγο. Νομίζω με τον Τζιμάκο μοιάζαμε πολύ, ήταν εξ αγχιστείας αδελφός κατα μια έννοια. Αυτές τις μέρες με μπλόκαρε κι ένας φίλος στο fb, νεοΠΑΣΟΚος επειδή του τα 'χωσα για το Σκοπιανό, δε μου άρεσε το Nova Macedonia που πρότεινε ο Αλέκσης κι επίσης με έβρισε ένα ακροδεξιός φίλος επειδή του είπα ότι δεν επιθυμώ κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας απλώς θέλω αμεσοδημοκρατία, εκείνος επέμενε ότι μόνο ένας Μεταξά θα μας σώσει κι ότι πρέπει να καταργηθεί ο κοινοβουλευτισμός, όπως επίσης να μας αφαιρέσουν το δικαίωμα της ψήφου επειδή η πλειοψηφία των πολιτών είναι μπάζα στο μυαλό και δε μπορούν να καίνε τη χώρα δια της ψήφου τους (εδω σε ένα σημείο συμφώνησα μαζί του ως προς του ότι είμαστε μπάζα στο μυαλό) και μου ευχήθηκε να μείνω άνεργη, να με βιάσουν Πακιστανοί και να μου πάρουν το σπίτι (δε έχω σπίτι παρεμπιπτόντως) αφού γουστάρω δημοκρατία κι εγώ του είπα δημοκρατία δεν έχουμε, έχουμε οργανωμένη κοινοβουλευτική κλεπτοκρατία και πως δε μας φταίει το πολίτευμα. Ο Συριζαίος με είχε σβήσει νωρίτερα γιατί του έγραψα ότι η αυτοπροσδιοριζόμενη «νεοαριστερά» πλεόν επιδίδεται σε έναν επιφανειακό αριστερίστικο λόγο, αναμασώντας αριστερίστικες μπούρδες για λόγους marketing κι ότι ο χώρος βρίθει απο γιαλαντζί αριστερούς, χωρίς βάθος και ουσία που έχουν οδηγήσει σε μια εμπορευματοποίηση της αριστερής ιδεολογίας προσδιδοντας της τόνους γελοιότητας στην αριστερά. Όλα αυτά μου έχουν δημιουργήσει μια πολυ κακή ψυχολογία κι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν αισθάνομαι και πολύ καλά. Παρασκευή βράδυ πάντως γινόταν της κακομοίρας απο βροχή, έπεσαν κάτι κεραυνοί εδώ δίπλα, τέτοιο πράγμα δεν είχα ξανακούσει, ήταν σαν να μας βομβαρδίζουν, έτριζαν τα τζάμια. Την επομένη έφυγε.

----------


## savatage

marulenia μηπως λες για τους herbal life που βαζουν μονιμως αγγελιες και ψαχνουν για κοροιδα ?

νοβια θα σου ειναι χρησιμο καποια στιγμη οταν συνειδητοποιησεις οτι οταν φτανουμε σε εναν τσακωμο, δεν πεφτουμε στην παγιδα να αναστατωθουμε και να στεναχωρηθουμε μηπως ο αλλος οταν εβριζε ειχε καποιο δικιο. Εκλογικευεσε το, τι ειχες τι εχασες? Δεν ηταν πραγματικοι σου φιλοι ετσι κι αλλιως και επι της ουσιας ειτε τα σπαγατε ειτε οχι, δε θα αλλαζε ουτε και αλλαξε τιποτα στη ζωη σου. Ουτε και αν τωρα σε αντιπαθουν και σε θεωρουν ηλιθια αλλαζει κατι. Δεν εχει καμμια σημασια μεσα στην πραγματικη ζωη, μονο στο μυαλο σου.

----------


## novia35

> νοβια θα σου ειναι χρησιμο καποια στιγμη οταν συνειδητοποιησεις οτι οταν φτανουμε σε εναν τσακωμο, δεν πεφτουμε στην παγιδα να αναστατωθουμε και να στεναχωρηθουμε μηπως ο αλλος οταν εβριζε ειχε καποιο δικιο. Εκλογικευεσε το, τι ειχες τι εχασες? Δεν ηταν πραγματικοι σου φιλοι ετσι κι αλλιως και επι της ουσιας ειτε τα σπαγατε ειτε οχι, δε θα αλλαζε ουτε και αλλαξε τιποτα στη ζωη σου. Ουτε και αν τωρα σε αντιπαθουν και σε θεωρουν ηλιθια αλλαζει κατι. Δεν εχει καμμια σημασια μεσα στην πραγματικη ζωη, μονο στο μυαλο σου.


Έχω ένα θέμα με την απόρριψη γενικότερα με το να μη με συμπαθούν είναι μια απόρριψη. Θέλω να έχω την αποδοχή, την εκτίμηση και τον σεβασμό των άλλων. Να με θαυμάζουν δηλαδή, να υπολογίζουν τη γνώμη αλλά θέλω να συμβαίνει αυτό χωρίς να κάνω εκπτώσεις στην προσωπικότητα μου και στα λόγια. Δυστυχώς όταν είμαι ο εαυτός μου συνήθως παίρνω απόρριψη. Αυτό μου χαλάει την ψυχολογία και με ρίχνει. Μου δημιουργεί ενοχές τύπου ότι δεν είμαι αρκετά καλή, δεν είμαι αρκετά έξυπνη.

----------


## savatage

Ναι το καταλαβα γιαυτο σου εγραψα οτι αργοτερα στη ζωη σου θα συνειδητοποιησεις οτι τελικα αυτη η εγκριση που τοσο αποζητας, ειναι τελικα αμελητεα επι της ουσιας. Και οσο πιο νωρις το συνειδητοποιησεις, τοσο το καλυτερο.
Ο χαρακτηρας σου φωναζει οτι θελει να πει τη γνωμη του, θελει να διαφωνησει, θελει να στηριξει τα δικα του επιχειρηματα ακομη κι αν ο αλλος διαφωνει. Το ασυνειδητο σου ομως σε κραταει πισω και σου λεει οτι πρεπει ολοι να σε αποδεχονται, να σε συμπαθουν, να σε εγκρινουν και οτι μια ενδεχομενη απορριψη ειναι καταστροφικη. Λαθος κανει, δεν ειναι καταστροφικη. Και συ δε συμπαθεις ενα καρο ανθρωπους και συ απορριπτεις, ε και, τι επαθαν?

----------


## teras

εμενα με στενοχωρησε ενας συναδελφος, που ο,τι του ειπα τα ειπε σε αλλον...και ο αλλος εκανε σκηνη σε αυτη που μου τα ειπε και αυτη μου το ειπε. ελπιζω να ειμαι κατανοητη λολ

----------


## savatage

Α τι καλα. Οπως στο σχολειο. Με τη φραση "Κρατας μυστικο?" ξεκινουσε το πιο μακροσκελες κουτσομπολιο εβερ. Μυστικο που το ξερουν πανω απο 2, παυει να ειναι μυστικο.

----------


## teras

με στενοχωρησε ομως πολυ. γιατι τα συζητουσα με εναν που θεωρουσα φιλο. και δεν ηξερα οτι δεν επρεπε να τα πω. και αυτος..ο τελευταιος πηγε και τα ειπε. και μετα ο αλλος ειπε ο δατ γρικ λειντι ις γκοσιπινγκ...το λειντι λιγο με πληγωσε..θα μπορουσε να πει γκερλ. αλλα να μετα ενιωσα χαζη και κακια

----------


## savatage

Το λειντι σε πληγωσε? Οχι το γκοσιπινγκ?

----------


## teras

δεν ειχα διαθεση να κουτσομπολευσω ομως. εγω πηγα να γινω κοινωνικη. το χρησιμοποιησα ολο αυτο που ηξερα για να πιασω κουβεντα δεν ηθελα να νευριασω η να πληγωσω κανεναν

----------


## savatage

> δεν ειχα διαθεση να κουτσομπολευσω ομως. εγω πηγα να γινω κοινωνικη. το χρησιμοποιησα ολο αυτο που ηξερα για να πιασω κουβεντα δεν ηθελα να νευριασω η να πληγωσω κανεναν


Ναι απλα οι αλλοι δεν το καταλαβαν αυτο. Οποτε ετσι ωραια οπως το εξηγησες εδω, μπορεις να το εξηγησεις και στη γυναικα την οποια αφορουσε. Επισης, στον τυπο που δεν ξερει να κραταει το στομα του, ρωτησε τον, για ποιο λογο το ειπε. Και γενικως κατι τετοια οταν προκυπτουν καλο ειναι τα λυνεις αμεσα γιατι μετα οι παρεξηγησεις χοντραινουν κι αλλο. Δε φανταζονται οι ανθρωποι οτι απλα εψαχνες τροπο να ανοιξεις κουβεντα επειδη γενικως δυσκολευεσαι στις κοινωνικες συναναστροφες, ειναι κριμα να το αφησεις ετσι και να μην πεις και συ την πλευρα σου.

----------


## takecareofyourself

> Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά..
> Δε συνδεόμουν για πολύ καιρό στο παλιό φόρουμ... Το κοίταζα κρυφά μόνο... Δεν ήξερα τι να πω...
> Προχθές κάτι με τάραξε άσχημα, και σκέφτηκα να καταφύγω εδώ... Και ξαφνικά το βρήκα άδειο.. Με γεια τη νέα στέγη, ελπίζω να με ακούσει κάποιος..
> Αυτό που με ζόρισε λοιπόν... Προχθές για λόγους που δεν μπορώ ακόμα να εξηγήσω πήγα μετά από πιέσεις ενός γνωστού μου προσώπου σε μια παρουσίαση μιας εταιρείας που πουλάει προϊόντα με τη λογική των dealer. Ενώ λένε ότι δεν ανήκουν στη λογική της πυραμίδας ακολουθούν ένα παρόμοιο μοντέλο και τάζουν υπέρογκους μισθούς στους "συνεργάτες" τους στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης αν χρησιμοποιούν τα προϊόντα τους, αν πείσουν φίλους, γνωστούς και συγγενείς να τα χρησιμοποιούν κι αυτοί και αν γράφουν συνεχώς νέα μέλη... 
> 
> Στην αρχή της παρουσίασης βγήκε ένας κύριος, του οποίου την ιδιότητα δε μαθαμε ποτέ, (τα ελληνικά του δεν ήταν σπουδαία, οπότε δε φαινόταν να εχει κάνει κάποιες ιατρικές ή διατροφολογικές σπουδές) και έκανε ένα μίνι σεμινάριο για τη σειρά των προϊόντων που αφορούσαν στον "έλεγχο βαρους". Αυτό το σεμινάριο αφορούσε στους "συνεργάτες" ώστε να μάθουν πώς να προωθούν αυτή τη σειρά των προϊόντων της εταιρείας. Τόνισε ότι επειδή βοηθούν στον "έλεγχο βάρους" δε χρειάζεται να είσαι διατροφολόγος για να τα προτείνεις, δεν μπαίνεις σε κάποιου άλλα τα χωράφια... Αλλά να μωρέ πήραμε όλοι στιςγ γιορτές 3 ως 13 κιλά... Πάρτε το α προϊόν (εκατό και ευρώ) ή το β (100 κια ευρώ) επίσης ή συνδυασμό κάποιων άλλων προϊόντων.. Εκεί που με έλουσε κρύος ιδρώτας ήταν όταν ελαφρά τη καρδία πρότεινε το θαυματουργό πρόγραμμα αποτοξίνωσης. Πρότεινε να καταναλώνει ο κόσμος κάτι βιταμινούχες ταμπλέτες μέχρι 8 ανα χ χρονικά διαστήματα μέχρι να πετυχεις μια αξιοπρεπή διάρροια... Δεν ντράπηκε να το ξεστομίσει... Φρόντισε βέβαια να επιστήει την προσοχή και να πεί οτι είναι δύσκολο να επιτευχθεί και μόνο σε υγιείς 100% οργανισμούς συστήνεται... Αλλα εκείνη την ωρα γύρισα το βλέμμα μου στην άιθουσα και είδα ένα μάτσο κυρίες και κύριους αμβιβόλου σπουδών κι εκπαίδευσης να κρατάνε μανιωδώς σημειώσεις... 
> Ζορίστηκα, αναγούλιασα, ένιωσα κίνδυνο, φόβο...
> Ήθελα να σηκωθώ και να φωνάξω πάτε καλά; Όλοι αυτοί θα βγούν έξω και θα προτρέπουν σε φίλους συγγενείς γνωστούς να κάνουν διάρροια επειδή φάγαν λίγο παραπάνω στις γιορτές;;;;;
> Δε μίλησα... κι απο κείνη νιώθω την ευθύνη να με βαραίνει... Ελπίζω να μην οδηγήσουν τα λόγια αυτού του ανθρώπου άλλους σε διατροφικές διαταραχές...
> ...


Πραγματικα απιστευτο και λυπηρο το ολο θεμα!!!Αν δεν εβγαιναν ολες αυτες οι χημικες διαιτες,σκευασματα και τα λοιπα ισως να ηταν μικροτερα τα ποσοστα ατομων με διατροφικες διαταραχες...Αλλα το χειροτερο ειναι οτι υπαρχει τοσος κοσμος που παει και τα παιρνει γιατι πατανε στην αδυναμια του αλλου που ψαχνει μια 'ευκολη' λυση...διατροφη και ασκηση μονο ετσι...μια υγιης σχεση με το φαγητο πρεπει να δημιουργηθει αυτα επρεπε να γινονται θεμα περισσοτερο!!
Εγω αγχωθηκα σημερα το πρωι,εγραφα μαθημα στην σχολη μου και αντιληφθηκα τελευταια στιγμη οτι μου λειπουν καποιες καμπυλες αναπτυξης(στο μαθημα επιτρεποταν κομπιουτερακι και αυτα τα χαρτια)και αν επεφτε κατι απο αυτα που δεν ειχα δεν θα καταφερνα να γραψω.Ειχα πει σε μια πολυ καλη μου φιλη να τα εκτυπωσει αφου τα ειχε απο την προηγουμενη μερα αλλα δεν το εκανε ,δεν προλαβαμε να τα βγαλουμε .Ετσι,οταν μπηκαμε να γραψουμε εγω φοβομουν μην πεσει κατι απο τις καμπυλες που δεν ειχα αλλα ευτυχως επεσε περιστατικο με αυτα που ειχα.Βεβαια,ηδη το αγχος και το τρεμουλο στα χερια ειχε ξεκινησει αλλα οκ...σιγα σιγα ηρεμησα  :Smile:

----------


## marulenia

> marulenia μηπως λες για τους herbal life που βαζουν μονιμως αγγελιες και ψαχνουν για κοροιδα ?


Κάτι παρόμοιο... Ήξερα εξ αρχής πού πήγαινα και πως να το αντιμετωπίσω μέσα μου όλο αυτό. Η προτροπή για τη χρήση των καθαρκτικών με τόση ευκολία με ενόχλησε...

----------


## serios

Eγώ αγχώνομαι γιατί αγχώνομαι και σκέφτομαι ότι δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ :P

----------

